# UK General Election = Well Hung Parliament



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

As much as I hate May and the Tories I would rather not have an election right now. They'll win comfortably anyway. Lib Dems will probably make significant gains on the promise of a second referendum but won't get anywhere near that even with help from the SNP.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Only interested in this if there's some way for Nigel Farage to win


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

As much as I like Corbyn and Labour...

RIP.

Obviously, I'll be hoping for a shock result, but the likelihood of that occurring is low. Corbyn and Labour (who in terms of MPs, are in tatters at the moment due to 'Blairites' and the like) need(ed) time to garner support and state what they can do realistically do, and maybe even change things about themselves in order to get more support, but two months is not enough.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Going to be a one sided hatchet job
the labour party has turned into a laughable disgrace imo,


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Labour will never ever get close to winning with Corbyn.

I'm thankful for that. The idea of that man running the country is horrifying.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

@DesolationRow @The Dazzler @Seb @CJ; @GOAT Hogan

When I heard that Theresa May was going to making an important speech in Downing Street and that the options likely we're going to be resignation, war or a general election I knew that this was going to happen. Of course, I was hoping at least that war would not be what the speech was about out of all things so I guess that is a positive :lol.

Taking myself and my personal views out of this, this is a brilliant political move on the part of Theresa May as she is essentially calling Corbyn and Labour's bluff on their recent actions. Corbyn has insisted that Labour is ready for a general election and of course there has been a lot of opposition and disruption of "hard brexit" not only by opposition parties which is to be expected and I'm not mad about because that's politics at the end of the day but also by the house of lords....which I am more angry about because they are supposed to be more impartial on these matters.

In terms of Corbyn and Labour, if they were to vote against having a GE in June then it would extremely bad on their part as they would not look like a serious opposition that is opposing the government's plans for Brexit in a serious manner. Of course if Corbyn were to vote no and the majority of Labour voted yes then it would look even worse on his part. If however and it is looking likely as Corbyn has announced he is going to back the GE call that he and Labour do decide to go for it then they have a massive uphill climb to try and convince voters that their vision for the country is the right one. And I think even the more sane Corbyn/Labour supporters would admit this.

Tim Farron of the Liberal Democrats has also come out in support of the GE call, which isn't surprising considering that the Lib Dems only have 8 seats and have a good chance of increasing that by attracting disgruntled Europhiles in heavy Remain areas. They may even become the main opposition party should Labour have a massive collapse in the Election. The one I'm surprised about is Nicola Sturgeon as by her statement it is not clear whether or not the SNP will vote for it. My gut instinct told me that she'd welcome it as sort of a mandate to try and push through a 2nd Scottish Referendum. But we will see. It is looking increasingly likely that we will have the election this year. Which has prompted me to post on my facebook whether or not voting will be yearly tradition here in the UK :lol.

On a personal note, I honestly do not know if I'm ready for another god damn election. We have had too many in recent years and it is becoming sickly for me to take. I am not fond at all of May's economic keynesian worldview nor am I thrilled with her authoritarianism on civil liberty issues. But at the same time, do I particularly want Brexit negotiations to be led by Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, potentially backed by Tim Farron and the Lib Dems? My answer is a resounding no. UKIP have pretty much been in free fall ever since Farage left and is looking less and less like a serious party which they could have become had they kept the momentum they have been building since 2014. Paul Nuttal is not someone I'm particularly fond of either. Maybe my stance on all the parties is fuck everyone and everything? I don't know. It's hard being a libertarian in the UK in 2017 that's for sure.

My initial reaction was that I wasn't sure if it would be voted for but now I think it's very likely we will have a GE this year. Most people will assume that this will be a Tory victory and an increased majority and certainly that is where I am leaning but if we have learned anything from the last year is never say never. Weirder things have happened recently :lol.

I'm interested to hear my fellow countrymen's views on this, particularly my homie @GOAT Hogan who sits firmly on the opposite end of the spectrum to me.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Conservatives will piss it in England. Any seats lost in the south will be offset by the Tory gains in the north.

Lib dems will make significant gains aswell from the anti-brexit vote,

Labour will get demolished 

I'm honestly more interested in what happens in Scotland. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I'll be voting for the Ruth Davidson Party, formally known as the Scottish Conservative and Unionist Party.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

This was always going to happen. I thought it might have happened a little sooner. The fact is the UK has _one_ Brexit party in the Conservatives and unfortunately, _several_ anti-brexit parties in Lib Dems, SNP and Plaid Cymru.

One thing is certain. Labour won't be getting any votes in this election. And the anti-brexit vote will be so divided that it will have zero effect.

And then we're left with 5 years of unchallenged Tory rule to more or less do what they like.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



BRITLAND said:


> I'll be voting for the Ruth Davidson Party, formally known as the Scottish Conservative and Unionist Party.


Good lad

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Can the human race all just agree to be cool so we don't have to worry about politics ?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

YESSSSS!!! Brilliant news. Hopefully this will bring an annihilation to the Labour Party and the SNP.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Oh great another election :bunk We've already had two Northern Ireland Assembly elections since the last General Election, kinda burnt out on elections tbh.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Cooper09 said:


> YESSSSS!!! Brilliant news. Hopefully this will bring an annihilation to the Labour Party and the SNP.


Corbyns already done it mate, people seem to think hes good when hes a shower of shite


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Tories will almost certainly steamroll while Labour continue to crumble. Good.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

This might be the first time I actually vote for the SNP. My parents will be happy for once.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

This is a canny decision by TMAY on several levels.

Tories will definitely gain an increased majority from seats in the North because of their Brexit stance. When she does win decisively it strengthens her credibility for a 'hard' Brexit.

Labour will lose seats because they're a total shambles and because their core demographic are the working class/North who want a 'hard' Brexit.

The SNP have nothing really to gain here, they either come out neutral and keep the status quo, or lose out. If they lose a chunk of their MP's it weakens the Indyref2 argument.

Looking forward to it :farage


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Smart (& conniving) by them

Labour is in shit right now with Corbyn & no one even knows who the Lib Dem leader is, UKIP are dead & no one else is worth mentioning

SNP, lol

Of course will be voting but it's already a forgone conclusion.. *sigh*


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cliffy said:


> I'm honestly more interested in what happens in Scotland.


I'm sure it'll look something like this:
https://ibb.co/d35Hak









If that does happen Angus Robertson, deputy leader of the SNP loses his Moray seat to the Conservatives.

I also think the SNP could lose Banff and Buchan, a constituency where the majority voted for Brexit, surely they don't want the SNP's Eilidh Whiteford to keep them in the EU against their wishes.
http://www.scotsman.com/news/politi...f-banff-and-buchan-voted-for-brexit-1-4294559

Alex Salmond's Gordon seat is also vulnerable, three way race between the SNP, Conservatives and Lib Dems from what I've heard, he's apparently despised in that area too.

Over a million Scots voted for Brexit, 1/3 of SNP supporters voted for Brexit, it will be interesting to see if the SNP maintain all those seats, I'm sure they will lose a good handful, but will still keep the overall majority due to the FPTP system with 42% of the Scottish national vote. The Conservative's are around 30% in Scottish polling (not including shy Tories, not many in Scotland will openly admit to voting for them), they were predicted to get around 22 seats in the Scottish Parliamentary Election last year but got around 32 so we might get a big surprise on 9th June.

You might be interested in this article (I'm not a big fan of the Express but I found it interesting, shows you how very frustrating it is for Scottish Brexitors)
http://www.express.co.uk/news/polit...emain-leave-eu-second-independence-referendum


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Koff May yer bowl headed lizard


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

@L-DOPA Sounds like UKIP needs to kip up :hbk2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



L-DOPA said:


> But at the same time, do I particularly want Brexit negotiations to be led by Jeremy Corbyn and Labour, potentially backed by Tim Farron and the Lib Dems? My answer is a resounding no.


Why? Not like he was a fan of the EU

This election is going to be mad purely because of the non-voters from EU referendum. In all likelihood they vote not-Conservative, but the shambles of the Labour party mean it's not entirely clear where they will go. Maybe SNP become the second major party lol, they're the only ones that have had anything by way of momentum in recent times.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Can the human race all just agree to be cool so we don't have to worry about politics ?


no that's just hippy nonsense


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854594747155001344
Apparently calling for elections is now dictatorship :kobelol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854594747155001344
> Apparently calling for elections is now dictatorship :kobelol


THIS IS THEIR FIGHT SONG!!!11!! :mj


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

rather clever by may on multiple fronts

by casting the tory party as the only hope for the will of the people as expressed in the referendum to be respected, she puts pressure on UKIP and other nationalists to back the tories. you want brexit to really happen? better vote tory!

she also creates a contrast between the tory party going to the people to get their backing, and the labour party and various other lefty elitists disregarding the will of the people 

also puts great pressure on labour another way, after corbyn gets his party mauled it just might split with the centrists telling the corbynistas they've had enough of their idiot juvenile brand of politics

it will also cause divisions in the SNP if the tories can pick up a few seats in pro-brexit areas of scotland

assuming the tories win which is almost a foregone conclusion theresa may will have shown herself a worthy successor to thatcher which the tories have been unable to produce for almost 30 years now


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854594747155001344
> Apparently calling for elections is now dictatorship :kobelol


Wasn't he groomed to be the first black Prime Minister? Oh how time flies by.

Though I guess it might be possible if Labour can get rid of the far left Corbyns, Thornberrys, Abbots and McDonnells from the leadership and take it back to the centre/centre left and be electable to the UK public again.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Yeah, this is a real "Roll Of The Dice" for May.

Many people will certainly shift their vote from Conservative, just because of the horror that is Brexit. Pushing "Brexit" as a "fix-all" for immigration, health, population control and everything else is a *SERIOUS *amount of misdirection. Everything that people CLAIM will be fixed by Brexit could easily be fixed with simple changes to legislation, that would carry none of the negatives associated with leaving the union. All Brexit does is alienate us from countries that we have been doing fair and mutually beneficial trade with for decades.

It doesn't even affect immigration! - A fact that most Brexit supporters seem to constantly deny.
Whether we are in the EU or not, we *WILL NOT BE ALLOWED ANY TRADE WITHIN EUROPE* if we stop the FREE MOVEMENT of EU Citizens. Simple as that. That has been CLEARLY stated on several occasions (since the referendum, naturally) by May, Johnson and Merkel et al. The arguments for Brexit have all failed completely, and yet here we still are.

... Anyway, the question is, where will the voters shift TO?

There will certainly be an increase in Lib Dem support, and UKIP - as people don't want to vote Conservative, but there is basically NO Labor party to speak of right now. This could be a VERY interesting outcome - and I DO forsee an "unexpected" increase for Farage and his Neo-Nazi cronies.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RipNTear said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854594747155001344
> Apparently calling for elections is now dictatorship :kobelol


What an idiot, calling for an election and a chance for a change in leadership in Westminster is the complete opposite of a dictatorship. If he feels so strongly against May and the Tories, campaign against them and make sure you take them out of office. Otherwise, sit down and keep your mouth shut.



samizayn said:


> Why? Not like he was a fan of the EU


A number of reasons as a Brexit voter. First of all, if he is leading the Brexit negotiations propped up by Farron we almost certainly would have a half in/half out result with us staying in the single market and with free movement of people. Leaving the protectionist racket of the EU and being able to strike out on our own was one of the main reasons why I voted leave. By staying in the single market within the EU regulatory framework we would still have to abide by their terms whilst not having a seat at the table. As much as I disdain the EU for it's corporatist big government unaccountable set up, it's better to be either fully in or fully out, meeting half way is really in truth the only way we'd end up being damaged from this in the long run in reality and that is exactly what Labour and the Lib Dems are pushing for. Not only that we would be guaranteed to not be making any attempt to control mass immigration and get the numbers back under control before Blair took office. 

I'm not expecting perfection but what I am expecting is someone to take a strong position in all of the negotiations and put our best foot forward on what we want and then like any good negotiation we can work round it and compromise with the EU leadership. With Corbyn in charge and again this is my opinion so I'm not saying I couldn't be wrong but we'd be more likely on the back foot and giving into the EU's concession right from the start as our negotiating position rather than starting with the ideal terms that we want. You don't start negotiating any type of deals by immediately conceding positions to the EU. Corbyn I believe would do exactly that especially because the only realistic way I can see him becoming PM is in a coalition with the heavily pro-EU liberal Democrats who will almost certainly push him to a more pro-EU position along with all the other Europhiles in Labour.

Corbyn already showed a lack of strength and courage by not sticking to his convictions and going with leave which most people believe is his true feeling on the matter. Instead having a tepid response to the whole ordeal and going along with the rest of his party on Remain. It was actually Sadiq Khan of all people, not someone I particularly like but this is the truth who led the charge from the left in campaigning to remain in the EU. Simply put, if he cannot lead his party on the front foot in a Referendum campaign how on earth can we expect him to be strong enough to negotiate with the top officials in the EU and with the rest of the European leaders? 

I'm not a big fan of May by any means but if you asked me between the two in terms of who I'd want on the front lines negotiating for Brexit I'd pick May every single time. I wish we'd had better options but that is where things stand at the moment.



samizayn said:


> This election is going to be mad purely because of the non-voters from EU referendum. In all likelihood they vote not-Conservative, but the shambles of the Labour party mean it's not entirely clear where they will go. Maybe SNP become the second major party lol, they're the only ones that have had anything by way of momentum in recent times.


This will be a strange election because you will see people who don't traditionally vote Tory or consider themselves Conservative vote for them this time because of Brexit. You will also see some more moderate Conservatives who are pro-EU pulling towards the Liberal Democrats this time around also. I can see that happening with one of my uncles who is traditionally a Tory but hates Brexit more than anyone I know.

Me personally? I've always been heavily right wing economically speaking so you would never see me voting Labour for example. Though I'm not even sure if I'll vote this time.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cooper09 said:


> YESSSSS!!! Brilliant news. Hopefully this will bring an annihilation to the Labour Party and the SNP.


Why would it cause the annihilation of the SNP?

I’m always baffled by people who are so partisan that they want the opposition ‘destroyed’ or ‘wiped out’. I’m broadly left-wing and work in politics. I have a political ideology but my primary interest is that the country is run well.

A weak or perfunctory opposition doesn’t do the country any favours. Even if I want ‘my party’ to win an election, wanting the opposition to be annihilated would be counter-productive unless you care more for your party or dogma than your nation. 

Unchecked government leads to complacency, tyranny and disaster.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Brits abroad for more than 15yrs are being denied their right to vote in the upcoming election


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Apt


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



samizayn said:


> Brits abroad for more than 15yrs are being denied their right to vote in the upcoming election


I don't really have a problem with that. You shouldn't be entitled to decide the future of a country you no longer live in or pay taxes for.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Blackbeard said:


> I don't really have a problem with that. You shouldn't be entitled to decide the future of a country you no longer live in or pay taxes for.


Except many of these will still have pensions and pay into natl insurance there. The whole point of citizenship is these rights are inalienable, and I am personally hugely disturbed by the precedent.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

@Seb @Cliffy @GOAT Hogan @The Dazzler @CJ; @DesolationRow @Iconoclast @CamillePunk @birthday_massacre @Miss Sally @samizayn @Dr. Middy @Alkomesh2 @Cooper09 @BRITLAND @deepelemblues @Pratchett

Hai . With the election coming up soon, I wanted to tackle on a few key issues not named Brexit. At the moment I am currently undecided if I am even going to vote and have a better idea of who I am *not* going to vote for but that is either here or there. The truth is I have problems with all the parties right now which makes this election tricky for me personally. I have decided to hit on a couple of key areas, one policy being Labour and the other being Conservative and giving my perspective on them. These are issues I've thought about quite a bit over the last number of days. I have also tackled Labour's manifesto in terms of costing as that bald coward May has yet to release the Tory manifesto :hogan. I believe the official release of the Labour manifesto is today despite being leaked for days now :lol. I've also tagged some people outside of the UK who may be interested in this post so I hope that is okay . Here we go...

*Rail Nationalization - Labour*

Labour's manifesto under Jeremy Corbyn has promised a number of sectors to be Nationalized under the government, none is more popular nor debated than the idea of rail nationalization. In fact, poll numbers right now suggest there are more people for than against the idea. But is it the right move?

I'm going to be honest with you, the argument to me is little bit baffling. The railways themselves are already nationalized technically speaking in England, Scotland and Wales under National Rail. The 2002 policy set out by Labour at the time was after all pitched as a new type of nationalization. The Department of Transport has of course sub contracted out franchises to private providers but they don't _own_ the railways, they are only essentially paid in order to provide the service. Truth be told, currently as it stands the railways are certainly not fully privatized in the way that is sold by it's proponents, so what is the policy they wish to put forward to renationalize? It essentially boils down to not renewing the contracts the private providers currently have and instead running the service through the government.

But let's be honest here, the real argument over nationalization regardless of what proponents say really only boils down to one thing: *the prices of the rail fares*. The common argument over and over again is that rail prices are too high under private providers and therefore if we nationalize the railways completely that we will be able to reduce the fares. However, when you actually look at the details of this the argument quickly falls apart. For starters and most importantly, the fares are already tightly regulated by the government and subsidies are put towards the cost of the prices. Any price that you see advertised for purchasing rail tickets cannot be put forward without the regulators approval. Essentially the government already has mediation over the amount that we pay for rail tickets. So nationalization in of itself would not likely lead to lower prices for rail fares as the same regulators would still be in place except it would be the government setting the prices. Not only that but the Department for Transport actually has the power to cap fares as well, so bringing down fares does not require nationalization but requires pressure from the public towards the government body if the desire to bring rail prices down is that important. Some fares already have been rising more slowly on non-competitive routes than they do on competitive ones. Fares might be simplified if state-owned, but there’s no evidence that they would be any cheaper, and indeed any decrease in fares would probably be overridden by the increased burden to the taxpayer that would come with a publicly owned railway system.

Another way this argument surrounding price falls down is the comparison with France. Usually proponents of rail nationalization will say that Frances fares are 40% cheaper than here in the UK and that it is because France has nationalized their railways and it is in public hands. But the truth is actually down to the subsidies, France generally speaking subsidizes it's commuters at a much higher level than here in the UK and of course if taxpayer money is going towards the fares then the fares for commuters will naturally be cheaper. It really is down to policy and attitude towards railway fares from governments. Successive governments both Labour and Conservative have decided that unlike France that we should not be heavily subsidizing towards the costs of commuters and therefore the subsidizes in that area are lower. The issue isn't down to how the railways are operated, whether private or public but is down to government policy as pricing is essentially effected and determined by both regulation and subsidizing cost.

This image from the BBC essentially shows the burden of paying for the rail fares going more to the passengers in recent years, mainly since 2006 as subsidies have come down:










If you want any evidence that nationalization and more importantly full government control of pricing won't guarantee fares being lower then look no further than the way transport is run in the capital city of London, something which I am very familiar with because I live here. London transport is ran by the adeptly named *Transport for London* or *TFL* for short. It is ran very much like network rail but with one major difference, the transport fares are determined by TFL themselves, which is company which is ran by the London City Council. In short, it is local government here under the umbrella of TFL which determines the prices. Has prices come down over the last decade in this system? To the absolute contrary. Bus, Rail and Underground prices have continuously risen for over a decade in order to help fund the ongoing modernization of the services, particularly the Underground. In fact, it was only very recently in November of last year that Sadiq Khan after announcing the TFL price hikes for this year said that fares would be frozen until at least 2020. Whether this will actually happen remains to be seen. Furthermore, work on the underground and TFL rail isn't slowing down which means it still has to be paid for somehow. This is likely to come in the form of further spending and borrowing. As far as the effects this will have on London itself is something I can't comment on, but what I can say for certain is that having government not only regulate but determine the cost of transport prices on the whole has not led to cheaper prices and has in fact caused the opposite. So this idea that Nationalizing the railways will inevitably lead to cheaper rail fares is completely false.

What this essentially boils down to is wanting more subsidies towards making rail prices cheaper and this is where proponents become unstuck because unless you believe that we should go carte blanche and just add towards the deficit by borrowing more money to pay for the costs, there's going to have to be cuts elsewhere in public finances in order to pay for the cheaper price fares. Ask yourself this, if rail prices are such an issue, which area of public financing are you willing to cut in order to bring it down? The problem is, most of the proponents of this policy don't want to cut any public funding and would rather us spiral down further and further into debt. And that especially is true of hardcore Corbyn supporters.

The reality of it is private operators are not companies operating in a free market. If they were taken out of the equation, it would make little difference to fares or service, though it could lead to lower efficiency without the shareholder profit motive. Either way, the difference wouldn’t be huge.

Then there is the practicality of it. Corbyn has already stated that in order for this to be realized that he is going to wait for the existing leases to run their course and then, when the franchises come up for renewal, not rent them to private providers. The only problem is only about 5 of the 25 railway franchises are coming up for renewal between 2020 and 2025. In order for the railways to be fully nationalized the same policy would have to be pursued until at least 2036. This is extremely unlikely even among Labour MP's. Furthermore, with no prospect of retaining the contracts, the private providers have no incentive to improve standards, meaning that private investment would plummet between now and then. There's some very important statistics concerning what has happened since British Rail were bought out in 1994:

* If you compare the figures for 2012/13 with those for 1994, the year in which the new system was put in place, investment in the railways has tripled, from £1.7 billion to £5.1 billion a year.

* There are now twice as many rail journeys as there were 21 years ago.

* Rail freight has increased by 60 per cent. 

* Private providers aren’t allowed to make profits of more than 3 or 4 per cent.

* According to the Association of Train Operating Companies (ATOC) there were 1.32 billion journeys in 2010, a rise of 37 per cent compared with 2000. The last time more people used the railways was in 1923, when there were 1.77 billion journeys.

* Investment has risen since privatisation, but so has government subsidy, which adds up to around £4 billion ($6 billion) a year. 

* According to a report published in 2011, costs per passenger-kilometre have hardly improved since 1996.

* Network Rail is in disarray. The company, which was brought on to the government balance-sheet in 2014 with £34 billion of debt, is due to publish three reports over the next six months looking at how it can be restructured. 


So it's a mixed bag, but quite a bit of the negative impact towards the railways has come from government policy and from the public end of the railways. Not all for sure, but a significant amount. £34 Billion in debt in terms of a government balance sheet is nothing to laugh at and as already shown, prices have at least just as much to do with government policy as the companies setting the fare prices themselves. 

Even if nationalization was pursued there are a number of problems that would come with it. The amount of capital it would take to undergo this policy would be a lot, and to Corbyn's credit I suppose he would be willing to pay the money. Even with all the private contractors gone for example, the trains will still be owned by Train Operating Companies which is a private conglomerate. It would take billions just buying the rolling stock and further upgrading it. Furthermore, the government would not only have to continue with the subsidies but also replace the billions of investment from the private contractors through the government. Which means even if you were to freeze or cut fares, either it would have to be paid for through rising taxes which doesn't always guarantee the revenue or through further borrowing and spending; both those proposals seem likely under Corbyn.

In the first place, a nationalised industry has to compete for investment with other government departments and services. Spending decisions owe more to the political necessities of the moment (like elections) than long-term investment strategy. This would be even more so as Labour plans to renationalize Royal Mail, Energy and Utilities as well as further increased spending towards the NHS and education. Certainly in this case, it would not guarantee that service would improve and historically speaking it's shown to have not worked, particularly when more and more of the productive part of the economy is squeezed. To go back to France, they for example do not have a state monopoly over healthcare and have a significant private sector in that sector, meaning that is less of a burden on the state to provide healthcare for everyone. More importantly in this case, it leaves further capital to invest in their nationalized railway system. Even if nationalization could work here, the NHS is certainly not going to be privatized any time soon and under Labour there would be more services reliant on taxpayer money. It essentially would breed the same original problems as the last time we undertook this policy.

I'll leave you with some really good graphs outlining what has happened since privatization from the Adam Smith Institute, gives a really good insight on the arguments of the rise in growth of the railways since privatization versus what has actually happened, I'll leave the link here. I could go on but this is already getting long :lol.

http://www.adamsmith.org/blog/regul...ould-we-consider-a-successful-railway-system/


*Energy Price Cap - Conservatives*

It wouldn't be fair if I just picked on Labour so I'm going to analyze one of Theresa May's flagship policies. At this point in time I can already see the American's reading this are going to be be bemused. A Conservative arguing for a form of price control? Well that's the state of British politics as despite common arguments, economically speaking we are almost certainly veering more to the left. Especially in the case of energy.

Before I begin my thoughts on this, the most hilarious part of this particular subject is the amount of partisan hackery I've seen from both Labour and Tory supporters. On the one hand, the Conservatives who rightly criticized Ed Miliband's price freeze which is a similar measure are now going out of their way to defend this policy which is everything they criticized Miliband's policy for, that being a form of price control. They go out of their way to point out the differences and nuances and whilst indeed there is nuance in terms of what is being done to try and achieve fairer prices, the concept of the policies and the end results are very much the same. On the other hand, you have Labour supporters who once supported Miliband's proposal now bash a Conservative for putting out a very similar policy, mainly because now they are fully entrenched in nationalizing the sector. Though I will veer on the side of the Labour supporters who point out of the hypocrisy of Conservatives who bashed Miliband's policy only to come up with a similar one of their own.

In short though, this policy would be utterly disastrous in my opinion. The main problem with this policy is that it essentially interferes with the most important element of a market economy which is supply and demand. In simple economic terms, an energy company can and will raise prices for a number of reasons: demand for their product falling, the supply of energy itself has either risen in cost or has become more scarce meaning less to produce for their customer base and of course a dwindling in competition. Any business cannot know in 6 months to a years time what their profit line is going to be and whether or not they will make losses or gains and this is where the price cap causes problems. A price cap will essentially be placed on energy bills for those on standard deals meaning if they were to occur losses they would not be allowed to raise prices to counter act that due to government regulation. Because of this, energy companies are likely to hike up their prices in anticipation of the cap in order to cover their losses. This will obviously hurt the very people they are trying to help which is the poorest. Indeed, energy companies have already hiked their prices up by as much as 40% in anticipation of the cap. Now that may seem like a lot, but even if it were even 10% or 20% it would make a big difference to the cost of energy bills, particularly for the poorest.

In fact, this has already happened. The prices of the cheapest deals have sharply risen since October 2016 when the Tories first announced their potential plans of implementing this policy. One provider, SSE for example, raised its cheapest gas-and-electricity tariff by almost 40% between October 2016 and May 2017 - or from £782 to £1,072, based on average household usage. The gap between the best deals and the standard tariffs has narrowed, even though providers have in many cases increased their standard tariff rates too. The average "Big Six" cheapest deal is now just £137 less than the cost of a standard tariff compared with £226 in October. So what has been the impact overall? The ability to switch and shop around is being compromised thanks to the threat of a price cap, which essentially means competition for cheap energy and therefore lower prices has decreased.

The biggest concern for me however is that this price cap essentially creates a barrier for entry for new competitors. Any new energy company in this case that tries to enter the market whether it be an outside company setting up shop or a new company being formed are likely at first to have at least slightly higher prices than it's competitors. This is mainly due to demand and having to advertise as well as build up a good service and reputation to attract a bigger customer base and therefore afford to make their prices more competitive but of course it also can be due to not being able to have as big of a supply base as the big six currently have. The price cap on standard tariffs essentially blocks off any new competitor from entering the market as they are much less likely to be able to afford to match the price cap in pricing and therefore less likely to turn a profit. It essentially deters any new energy company from competing and therefore consolidates the market share of the big six here in the UK, which is essentially the biggest problem. Whilst technically speaking it is not a monopoly, the energy sector is essentially in one as it is a very corporate based market. Everyone knows this is the problem and yet the solution is to either deter new competition from coming in or actually create a monopoly through the state. Something which I really don't understand.

Then there is the huge contradiction in all of this which I'd assume many reading this from the UK may or may not know. One of the Prime Minister’s first acts on moving in to Downing Street was signing up to the most expensive conventional power station anywhere in the world at Hinkley Point which makes her new found concern for consumers puzzling. Politicians have effectively banned cheap energy and driven up bills by insisting that expensive technologies are deployed at scale. This requires huge levels of investment by energy companies which has to be paid for with higher prices for consumers. So a policy such as a price cap is even more ill thought out because already we're moving towards more expensive energy and yet more government intervention will ensure prices will rise further. It's a clusterfuck of a policy and I'd even say is worse than the idea of nationalizing the railways. At least I can understand the arguments for it even if I believe they are poorly thought through. This is something which makes no sense whatsoever on an economic level.

The real solution to high energy prices is more competition – something that the Competition and Markets Authority (CMA) and five previous Ofgem regulations have said is the real problem with the British energy market. Since 2009 over-regulation has lead to a nearly 50% fall in switching rates. Theresa May’s proposed cap on Standard Variable Tariffs would destroy the incentive for customers to shop around for cheaper tariffs making the market even less competitive.

The CMA research revealed that customers are currently paying £1.4bn more than they would be in a fully competitive market. That pretty much says it all right there.


*Corbyn's Manifesto Costing: Does it add up?*

One of the key areas I've been interested in is whether or not Corbyn would come up with a budget that would actually reduce the deficits towards a balanced budget whilst also pleasing his voter base with all the promises he has said he'd work towards. Of course, being a self confessed Socialist and very left wing my initial thoughts were always going to be that there is no way he'd release a manifesto that doesn't potentially blow the deficits sky high and add towards an already mounting debt. Let's be clear about this, we haven't had a balanced budget since 2006 and our debt has doubled in the last decade. Whilst the deficits have been coming down under the Conservatives they haven't been coming down nearly fast enough and now with Phillip Hammond, the Chancellor of the Exchequer going forward with an additional £23 Billion worth of infrastructure spending over the next 5 years. According to the Office for Budget Responsibility, the national debt is expected to increase by £220bn over a five-year period, taking the total to £1.945 trillion by 2021. Mr Hammond also outlined that due to a new, softer approach to eradicating the deficit, debt will peak at 90.2% of national income by 2018.

The real national debt however is much worse as outlined by the Taxpayer's Alliance: http://www.taxpayersalliance.com/the_real_national_debt_hits_8_6_trillion



> Ahead of anti-austerity protests this weekend, new analysis by the TaxPayers' Alliance today exposes the size of Britain's real national debt and charts its growth since 2010. The picture that emerges is highly troubling and underscores the urgency of the need to repair the public finances.
> 
> The real national debt extends far beyond the government's formal measurements. It also includes substantial liabilities in relation to unfunded public sector pensions, unfunded state pensions, the Private Finance Initiative (PFI), nuclear decommissioning and a number of other items including liabilities arising from the bank bail-outs.
> 
> ...


So I'm under no illusions, the debt is going to continue to rise if the Conservatives retain power but what about Corbyn? With the debt currently at £1.85 Trillion (not including the items listed in the above article) and with no signs of a balanced budget any time soon, how will his manifesto costing compare? 

Well looking at the costings of the pledges Corbyn has proposed, the reversing of austerity cuts, the extra funding towards the NHS and education, the costs of nationalization among other things I cannot for the life of me see how it all adds up. But instead of me going through this, there are a few articles which do this better than I ever could: https://capx.co/labours-manifesto-t...cial&utm_source=Facebook#link_time=1494503391



> “We know the importance of managing public finances,” reads the draft of the Labour manifesto that was leaked to the press last night. “So our manifesto is fully costed, with all current spending paid for out of taxation or redirected revenue streams. This means Labour will eliminate the current budget deficit within five years.”
> 
> On social media, Labour supporters are delirious. A proper Labour manifesto! For the many not the few! And it’s all fully costed!
> 
> ...


There's a number of different articles linked with this which I will share as well which will show the full extent to the actual realistic chance of this manifesto being fully costed and not adding but cutting the deficit but first there's a couple of points I'd like to make.

First of all, even Labour and Corbyn supporters have to admit that there is an awful lot of spending pledges :lol. And with tax rises unlikely to fully meet the costs of what Labour is proposing, it is almost inevidentable that there is going to be more borrowing and spending adding to the deficits. Right now, it is looking likely that under a Corbyn government we would see a further *£40 Billion* a year in deficits not accounting for any extra spending or borrowing that occurs and how much the tax rises actually bring in terms of revenue.

The second thing I'd like to mention is on the Corporation Tax, something I've wanted to talk about for a while. It is the 2nd most talked about tax in terms of importance along with Income Tax yet it only brings in around 9% of the overall revenue to the Treasury. Income Tax, National Insurance and VAT all contribute more. The thing that I've only just realized is that people including myself if I'm being honest put too much emphasis of the % rate of the tax versus the amount of revenue that is brought in which is more important. The first chart especially shows that despite the % dropping that the tax receipts have gone up significantly. How is that the case? How can a tax rate be lower but the revenue be higher. It's essentially all about the amount of businesses which are contributing towards the treasury in terms of taxes. A lower corporation tax has essentially both attracted new businesses from outside to come in and contribute towards the economy and thus are paying corporation tax which goes to the treasury and the starting up of new businesses who are able to start up and potentially grow. With lower corporation tax encouraging more businesses to invest and therefore more businesses being taxed it is little wonder the amount of tax receipts through the corporation tax has gone up. There is certainly no guarantee that raising the corporation tax in this instance would bring in more revenue.

The corporation tax in of itself is a deceptive name because really it is a tax on all business. When people think of corporation tax they think of big multinationals and corporations where truth be told my friends building company also pays corporation tax, my local barbers near where I work also pays corporation tax as well and that extra 2, 4, 5 or 10% added in tax could be the difference between investing more into the business through resources, employing more staff, expanding operations or even going out of business. If less businesses are able to pay the tax due to being made redundant or going bankrupt thanks to the rise in Corporation tax, then naturally less money will come into the treasury. It's not about the % but *how many businesses are able to pay the tax in the first place. * These are things I think we just don't take into account enough when talking about this particular tax and I fail to see how raising corporation tax, a tax in of itself is only the 4th largest tax in terms of revenue is really going to help in the long run. But even taking that into account, it is clear that the rise in corporation tax won't raise nearly as much revenue as what Corbyn and co. are suggesting.

This leads to the Centre for Policy Studies analysis of the impact that Corbyn's rise in Corporation tax will have in terms of revenue. The full link will show the full study but I'll link the summary for quick sake: http://www.cps.org.uk/files/factsheets/original/170428100340-WhyCorporationTaxCutsWork.pdf



> * From 2010-11 to 2016-17, the headline rate of
> corporation tax fell from 28% to 20%.
> Treasury analysis suggests that will cost the
> Treasury between £3.2bn and £4.3bn per
> ...


The 3rd and 2nd last points are especially important to this topic, it shows that there is no earthly way that the figures Labours are proposing add up by increasing corporation tax, even if they were to go back to 28%. A £10 Billion funding gap certainly is nothing to laugh at and with the extra added spending proposals that the previous article illustrated, it's going to take much more than £10 Billion worth of borrowing to cover the costs.

Here is a more generous analysis of the corporation tax plan by the Institute for Fiscal Studies which still points out a tonne of problems: https://www.ifs.org.uk/publications/9206



> Today, the Labour party will announce that they would not implement planned corporation tax cuts and would reverse most of the cuts introduced since 2010. This would be the first time the main rate of the modern corporation tax in the UK had been increased. The policy could raise around £19 billion in the near term, but *substantially less in the medium to long run because companies would respond by investing less in the UK.* Part of the revenue raised would be used to increase spending on education by £9 billion a year (£8.4 billion in 2017–18 terms).
> Alongside this observation, we are today publishing a new analysis of what’s happened to corporation tax and receipts since 2010. Rate cuts announced since 2010 are forecast to cost at least £16.5 billion a year in the near term, with tax raising measures bringing the net cost to £12.4 billion a year. Under current plans, corporation tax receipts are forecast to be 2.3% of national income by 2021–22, substantially below the pre-recession high of 3.2%.
> 
> *The Labour policy*
> ...


So the more optimistic analysis of Corbyn's Manifesto essentially suggests that more revenue will be raised in the short term but in the longer term less revenue will be raised due to less investment into the UK. It is also likely that a higher share of the burden in terms of less return for shareholders will passed to workers in the form of lower wages. Furthermore, it takes into account the amount spent by the government and if all the spending promises are kept it will lead to a significantly smaller economy. That's not even taking into account the tax burden being the highest in 30 years being increased even further.

Then there is if the £20 Billion figure is made up, The Institute for Fiscal studies notes the £9 Billion towards education but as the CapX article points out, £10 Billion has also been pledged to cut Tuition fees, leaving only a Billion to fund the rest of the pledges:

https://www.theguardian.com/educati...es-10bn-plan-to-scrap-university-tuition-fees



> Jeremy Corbyn has set out a £10bn plan to scrap all tuition fees and restore student maintenance grants in his first major policy announcement.
> 
> Corbyn said the plan could be funded either by a *7% rise in national insurance for those earning over £50,000 a year and a 2.5% higher corporation tax, or by slowing the pace at which the deficit is reduced.*
> 
> ...


The part I've bolded is the important part in this instance as it's the 2.1% rise in Corporation tax which Corbyn has opted for as a way to fund the tuition fees which as I have already analyzed is not going to be nearly enough to cover the £20 Billion promised + fund all of the other election promises.

The likely outcome in all of this either Corbyn will cut back on the amount of promises actually fulfilled, which will anger his supporters or that the deficits will rise adding more debt to our economy and potentially shrinking it. In latter scenario, we all lose.

I do not believe the Tory plan will be much better in terms of growth but Corbyn's manifesto in terms of costing would potentially be crippling and I certainly am not willing to take that chance.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I won't be voting this time. They're all full of shit and quite frankly this is just May wanting to wax her ego. 

Labour has no chance with Corbyn and TM knows it. 

Sent from my 4009X using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Blackbeard said:


> I don't really have a problem with that. You shouldn't be entitled to decide the future of a country you no longer live in or pay taxes for.


Didn't a bunch of people who don't live in France get to vote in their election? 

I agree with you, just saying seems pretty common that for whatever reason citizens abroad somehow get to vote.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Easiest Tory win in my life time anyway. Shame I really dislike May and would have probably have given Boris a chance. 

Never liked May for years, right place right time ugh.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



L-DOPA said:


> At the moment I am currently undecided if I am even going to vote and have a better idea of who I am *not* going to vote for but that is either here or there.


Skipped it in 2015, but I'll definitely be voting this time around. None of the major parties win any seats over here, so unless a coalition Government needs propping up, or the Conservatives majority is reduced, both of which seem highly unlikely, nothing that happens here will have any impact in the grand scheme.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



CJ said:


> Skipped it in 2015, but I'll definitely be voting this time around. None of the major parties win any seats over here, so unless a coalition Government needs propping up, or the Conservatives majority is reduced, both of which seem highly unlikely, nothing that happens here will have any impact in the grand scheme.


"Vote, if only for the laugh"


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



T'Challa said:


> Easiest Tory win in my life time anyway. Shame I really dislike May and would have probably have given Boris a chance.
> 
> Never liked May for years, right place right time ugh.


I'm not the biggest May fan, but I'll take her 8 days a week over Boris.

Post-Brexit, a Boris Johnson administration was the nightmare scenario for me. I've been fearing that he would become PM for about the last 10 years now. His failure to do so is one of the best pieces of political news I've had.

Regardless of his personality and quirks, the guy simply isn't competent. His media persona has largely covered for that over the years.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



ColeStar said:


> I'm not the biggest May fan, but I'll take her 8 days a week over Boris.
> 
> Post-Brexit, a Boris Johnson administration was the nightmare scenario for me. I've been fearing that he would become PM for about the last 10 years now. His failure to do so is one of the best pieces of political news I've had.
> 
> Regardless of his personality and quirks, the guy simply isn't competent. His media persona has largely covered for that over the years.


Sure I give you that about Boris but May comes across as a weak speaker with very little backbone. Poor communication skills with other that aren't her own type of people. Which surprised me because I given her credit about decreasing the amount of stop and searching by police forces in certain areas she when numbers wasn't matching the targets. 

But she has to be one of the luckiest Politicians this country has seen pretty much got in through the back door.


----------



## ColeStar (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



T'Challa said:


> Sure I give you that about Boris but May comes across as a weak speaker with very little backbone. Poor community keys with ours that aren't her own type of people. Which surprised me because I given her credit about decreasing the amount of stop and searching by police forces in certain areas she when numbers wasn't matching the targets.
> 
> But she has to be one of the luckiest Politicians this country has seen pretty much got in through the back door.


She's been very, very lucky, but she's also maneuvered expertly. To be in the dominant position she's in (both nationwide and within her party), given she was such an outside to take over and has so many detractors within it, can't be attributed wholly to good fortune.

It's been an astounding confluence of events which has led to her being in her current spot, but thus far she's done well with it. Hey, I'm not into her policies, but I'll give her props for maximising her capital. We'll see how the press handle her as the election fades into the past, but for the moment she's got them eating from the palms of her hands. 

A lot of the country and media is so desperate for a new Thatcher than that they will treat her and hail her as one until she gives them reason not to.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

What are the best Theresa May poilicies for Britain?


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I meant she doesn't know how to talk to people outside of her comfort zone.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Intriguing, well thought, smart, and interesting post @L-DOPA As you know, I'm a Corbyn/Labour guy, but even I can state that he/the party are far from perfect at the moment. On the outset that Jez wins, I'd actually fear a bit what'd occur due to the party/Blairites basically being against him, rather than rallying around him. The thought of that bald coward Diane Abbott getting a big role too :hogan Personally, I'd consider it a bit of a victory for Labour to not get completely white washed, and gain more votes than expected, if Jez isn't going to win, which looks likely. I love a lot of things about the manifesto, but the things you point out are what mainly irk me a wee bit, particularly if the costs etc. all add up.

Picking on May roud :lol I found it hilarious when The Sun newspaper called her energy freezing price cap 'a victory for Britain', and named it 'something that Thatcher herself would've courageously done'...yet when Red Ed done the same thing during his time as Labour's frontman, they said it would destroy the entire United Kingdom and posed a threat to British people. That's The Sun for you though ha. On point though, your post has definitely given me a lot to think about.



CJ said:


> Skipped it in 2015, but I'll definitely be voting this time around. None of the major parties win any seats over here, so unless a coalition Government needs propping up, or the Conservatives majority is reduced, both of which seem highly unlikely, nothing that happens here will have any impact in the grand scheme.


Just don't vote those bald cowards DUP, or TUV :hogan

I kid, vote for whoever you want :lol








but seriously :hogan :lol


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

with corybn i feel as if what he promises he will actually try his hardest to deliver because he doesn't comes across as your typical bullshitter politician, he seems to have a lot of passion for the things he has fought for in the past, where as with may i get the feeling she is hoping onto policies from other parties to appease people in hope that it gets the party a large majority and then will give policies like workers rights the two fingers, especially when we pull out of europe and won't have to answer european laws that protects workers, another thing is that maybe corbyn is the better guy to talk to the guy who is negotiating on behalf of the european union because corbyn comes across as someone that would be more diplomatic in handling negotiations rather than what we have seen so far with boris constantly doing his best to offend other politicians from the european union and may already getting off to a bad start with negotiations.

I would also question may's character, for me she called a general election at the most opportunistic time as if she wanted to be the big fish in a small pond and her campaign feels like damage limitation and very staged managed with trying say as little as possible as if if she exposes herself too much during the election she will show herself to not be fit to run the country.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

GOAT Hogan said:


> Intriguing, well thought, smart, and interesting post @L-DOPA As you know, I'm a Corbyn/Labour guy, but even I can state that he/the party are far from perfect at the moment. On the outset that Jez wins, I'd actually fear a bit what'd occur due to the party/Blairites basically being against him, rather than rallying around him. The thought of that bald coward Diane Abbott getting a big role too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The media being biased there is a shock. Fake news fake news everywhere. 


I am voting labour. Hopefully Corbyn gets in. I disagree with him on some matters but the majority i agree with espically since the tories refuse to name any polices and are doing horrfic damage to the NHS. Brexit shit can fuck off tbh as there are far more important things then brexit to me.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Corbyn has as much chance of being PM as Katie Price winning the Nobel peace prize.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Can't stand Boris

When may wins she needs to bin the turk loving cunt.

He's a nasty cunt, yet people are stupid enough to buy into his gimmick.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cliffy said:


> Can't stand Boris
> 
> When may wins she needs to bin the turk loving cunt.
> 
> ...


He might fall victim to the cabinet reshuffle if Theresa gets a massive win in terms of seats. The only reason he currently has one of the four great offices of state is to prevent him rallying up backbenchers to organise a leadership challenge if he felt like it.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Medias done a successful hatchet job on Corbyn and are misreporting on the SNP as well. Easy win for May with more Tory power in Scotland :mj2


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*






Policies aside, it's simply insane to me that all this is happening and May will still win. She isn't even fucking trying at this point and she'll still win. Between no rallies or support with the common man, the fox hunting blunder and refusing to debate, there just seems to be no momentum for the Tories but it won't matter. We're essentially in the same state as the US last year when Trump had fuck up after fuck up and it didn't matter in the end. 

I mean, granted if you want to use the Trump/Hillary comparison, I suppose Corbyn would be more like Trump and May would be the more stoic establishment with no energy or support from the working class like Clinton.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Nah she has to step up now since the polls have narrowed.

You'll see a different campaign strategy starting Monday. If not then Crosby is a moron. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Registered for postal vote as I won't have time to go vote with work & shit

Don't understand why more people don't do that, instead they'll be the biggest talkers over social media & moan about how the older generation or whoever have fucked up the vote when they themselves didn't even vote..

I try to not pay much attention to polls cause of this cause half of those people don't even vote

Cons. will walk this sadly, Corbyn isn't "unelectable" as these fuckers want you to believe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Registered for postal vote as I won't have time to go vote with work & shit
> 
> Don't understand why more people don't do that, instead they'll be the biggest talkers over social media & moan about how the older generation or whoever have fucked up the vote when they themselves didn't even vote..
> 
> ...


Correct me if Im wrong, but isn't he the least popular politician in the UK at the moment?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



virus21 said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but isn't he the least popular politician in the UK at the moment?


Correct, but imo it's an absolute shambles.. His leadership got questioned & half his party turned on him but he stayed defiant & won a vote to stay as leader

But people still say he's unelectable & he'll take us back to the 1970s which is bollocks

He's the biggest threat to the Conservatives & how things have gone just show you how easy this win'll be for them


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Correct, but imo it's an absolute shambles.. His leadership got questioned & half his party turned on him but he stayed defiant & won a vote to stay as leader
> 
> But people still say he's unelectable & he'll take us back to the 1970s which is bollocks
> 
> He's the biggest threat to the Conservatives & how things have gone just show you how easy this win'll be for them


For his sake he better win considering nearly half is party is planning on leaving if he doesn't


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



virus21 said:


> For his sake he better win considering nearly half is party is planning on leaving if he doesn't


Yup It's great for Conservatives, call an early election (was meant to be 2020) while their biggest threats Labour are on the ropes for an easy win & to send Labour into even more shit, I'd be surprised if Corbyn survives afterwards tbh.

No other party is anywhere near close, Lib Dems have a new leader who half the people don't even know his name, no one else worth mentioning


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

The young vote won't materialise again.

And theyll all piss and moan on facebook about how old people have fucked their futures when they couldn't be arsed voting.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cliffy said:


> The young vote won't materialise again.
> 
> And theyll all piss and moan on facebook about how old people have fucked their futures when they couldn't be arsed voting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Millienals in a nutshell


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cliffy said:


> The young vote won't materialise again.
> 
> And theyll all piss and moan on facebook about how old people have fucked their futures when they couldn't be arsed voting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah I'd say this is an accurate prediction. I've worked with younger people many times over the years and the vast majority didn't vote or give a shit about voting.


----------



## dante phillips (Nov 21, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Totally agree with everybody mentioning the youth not voting! We live in an apathetic society and youngsters just don't care about voting they prefer to do selfies on Instagram instead!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Most of the millenials who bitch about politics on facebook are the ones that vote. Its the apathetic millennials who don't vote and are unlikely to bitch on facebook. Millenials always get tarred with this "They just whinge and don't do anything" brush, sure its anecdotal, but I have tons of millennial family members/friends who will all vote and will all still bitch about the result. If you're bitching about politics on facebook you're not part of the 50% of millenials who class themselves as politically apathetic (according to polls) and seeing as 43% of millenials voted you're talking a small number of people who are interested and didn't vote.
Its a stupid generalisation of a whole mass of people.

We need to get the 50% who just don't care to vote, not worry about the 7% who didn't vote but are interested in politics and bitching on facebook.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Labour cut the lead in the polls again.

May might actually snatch defeat from the jaws of victory the stupid cunt.




Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

If May's hubris gets the better of her. :banderas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Please...I'm crossing my fingers, toes, balls, everything


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Coming from an Americans perspective, what I have seen of May hasn't been all that impressive. The fact that she wants to police the internet is also a soar topic as well


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Was gonna vote Lib Dem because eh why not. woulda voted SNP if I could have just for the lulz. But now that it's sounding like Uncle Jeremy might be making inroads, I might just give the red dice a roll afterall.

Still think Tories are gonna walk this one though, but it'll be fun to at least force them to break into a light jog.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

As an American citizen, I must quote the great Scottish hero, Groundskeeper Willie, and say:










I didn't read the OP, was my post kind of relevant?
@Blackbeard


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Dude Labour have closed in on the polls to 5 pts :mark

I don't like to go off polls but that's very promising, I still sadly feel like May's walking this as Corbyn is still "unelectable"

But cmon!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

it must be making May sweat a bit.. She looked to have an overwhelming lead before she announced it, and now she might end up worse off than before..


But Corbyn as PM is a scary thought.. He's more mental than Trump.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Cliffy said:


> Can't stand Boris
> 
> When may wins she needs to bin the turk loving cunt.
> 
> ...


She appointed him specifically though, seemingly as a fuck-you to Gove.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Dude Labour have closed in on the polls to 5 pts :mark
> 
> I don't like to go off polls but that's very promising, I still sadly feel like May's walking this as Corbyn is still "unelectable"
> 
> But cmon!


Polls are always unfavourable to the Tories unfortunately. People are quite rightly embarrassed to be associated with them. They've ran one of the most shamelessly complacent campaigns I have ever seen in the UK - Basically hoping May's inexplicable popularity will ensure people ignore the continued assault on public services and those most vulnerable in society. 

Fuck the Tories.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I've always been Labour, but Corbyn is just as tits as May. Either way the UK continues to go to the dogs regardless of which side wins.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



zrc said:


> I've always been Labour, but *Corbyn is just as tits as May.*Either way the UK continues to go to the dogs regardless of which side wins.


How exactly are they comparable at all?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> How exactly are they comparable at all?


Both are equally shite. Neither should be leading a party.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

https://www.ifs.org.uk/publications/9259



> IFS PRESS RELEASE
> 
> Neither Conservatives nor Labour are properly spelling out consequences of their policy proposals
> The Conservatives have very few tax or spending commitments in their manifesto. Additional funding pledges for the NHS and schools are just confirming that spending would rise in a way broadly consistent with the March Budget. These plans imply at least another five years of austerity, with the continuation of planned welfare cuts and serious pressures on the public services including on the NHS. They could allow the deficit to shrink over time with no additional tax rises over the coming parliament. But getting to budget balance by the mid-2020s, their stated aim, would likely require more spending cuts or tax rises even beyond the end of the next parliament.
> ...


IFS going in savage on both the Tories and Labour :lol. I can't disagree, both manifestos are terrible. May as someone else said has ran possibly the laziest campaign I've ever seen for a general election.

I won't be surprised if I end up looking at the ballot and saying fuck this shit and tear it up :lmao. I have postal vote btw .


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

So in the last few days I finally made up my mind on what I am going to do about this election.

When this election was first announced, I was about 90% sure I was voting Conservative mainly due to securing Brexit. Simply put, I do not trust Corbyn with the negotiations especially since he came out and said that he would accept whatever deal was negotiated. Whilst to some that might be a sign of maturity, to me it is a sign of weakness. A leader who is not willing to put his best foot forward and is willing to give concessions from the beginning which is what Corbyn I feel would likely do in this situation to me should not be leading the most important negotiation perhaps in my lifetime. Negotiations should be done from a position of strength, put forward what it is that you want and then work towards a compromise which makes both sides happy. If you go into the negotiations already conceding vital points to what the EU wants then you are already on the back foot, which cannot be afforded with Brexit. May at times maybe too gun-ho but I'd rather have someone who is willing to put forward what I feel is in our best interest and be over zealous in protecting them than someone who is willing to give ground without putting up much of a fight. However, even if I felt Corbyn could be trusted, there are too many other issues with him and Labour for me to vote for them.

Simply put, I do not agree with Labour economically in the slightest. In any other election, I'd might consider the Liberal Democrats as they by far have the best record on social issues and civil liberties and overall aren't too bad economically at least for British standards. But their determination to overturn Brexit means I cannot vote for them this time around. UKIP are all but done and even if I wanted to vote for them, they aren't running in my area. So that leaves them out.

Which leaves the Conservatives and for a while I've been wrestling on what to do about this. There are so many economic policies with May which I think are disastrous. The few good points such as lowering the corporation tax and increasing the income threshold are overshadowed by things like the energy price cap. Despite this, I was willing to let it go in order to guarantee Brexit. Even the dreaded social care policy, which has garnered a lot of hate and was perhaps the stupidest political move I've ever seen in British politics was something that I could let slide, mainly because I look at these issues in a different way from most people and to be honest, I'm not entirely sure what I would do about social care which is a massive issue going forward.

However something changed, I read the manifesto and I saw some articles regarding one particular subject which I will share with you all right now: http://fortune.com/2017/05/20/u-k-election-internet-regulation/



> *U.K. Conservatives Want to Dramatically Increase Internet Regulation*
> 
> In the run up to next month’s U.K. general election, Prime Minister Theresa May’s Conservative Party is calling for greater government control of the Internet.
> The Conservative platform issued on Thursday emphasizes the need for more online protections against abuse, more restrictions on pornographic or violent images, and a greater role for social networks in controlling the spread of extremist ideologies online.
> ...


Many of the UK posters here will be aware of the Investigatory Powers Act, a bill which gave tremendous power to the government over our data as well giving our data to over 20 different organizations...an entire years worth of data of every single citizen in the country. Not only was it a giant breach of privacy but also poses a huge security risk in the event that a hacker got a hold of the data of any one of these organizations.

Now with this regulation proposal, it would essentially give the government the power to decide what is and what isn't credible news. It essentially gives government the power to shape the online world and the news we get on the net in their own image. Any government that has the power to regulate what news is published and seen online essentially threatens the freedom of the press and threatens an element of civil liberties and potentially freedom of speech which of course should remain untouched.

After thinking about it for quite some time, I realized that I cannot put my name behind such a policy and that even if the consequence means that Corbyn were to become PM in the unlikely event, I would still feel worse had I voted for the Conservatives under Theresa May and it potentially led to this proposal being passed through government.

There are certain principles I just cannot let go of for the sake of political convenience. As important as Brexit is, I do not feel it means I have to willingly give up my civil liberties and rapidly head towards a China style regulation for the most important modern forum in terms of free speech, free thought and freedom of the press.

May is in many ways the antithesis of what I believe, her economic interventionism certainly annoys me but her authoritarianism, her lust for big government power and her lack of respect for liberty in general is much worse.

So I'm not going to be as dramatic as to tear up the ballot paper, but I'm not putting my name behind any party this time around.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I'm voting independent 

Not like it matters though since I live in a conservative safeseat.

If may wasn't the conservative leader I would've voted for them. She's only in the job because she bears a slight resemblance to Maggie but her record is one of failure. No idea what the conservatives were thinking, they must have felt they owed her for years of service. Wish Liam fox had been given the gig instead.

As for Labour, they're the party of importing voting blocs, terrorism and grooming gangs so they aren't getting my vote. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



L-DOPA said:


> So I'm not going to be as dramatic as to tear up the ballot paper, but I'm not putting my name behind any party this time around.


That was thrilling. Thought you were gonna swerve us all and back Corbyn :mark:


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm quite lucky in that I live in a liberal/tory seat so voting Labour is a wasted vote so I'm definitely not doing that so I have to vote liberal to stop the Tories. 

This really has a Hillary-Trump vibe going on, neither candidate really appeals and both split the left-right divide too much and so the ones who are set on voting are die hard party voters. The rest like me are sitting here thinking how shit this is. I still won't waste my chance to vote but once May gets in Corbyn can go and Labour should go back to centre left and clear out Abbott and McDonald.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



samizayn said:


> That was thrilling. Thought you were gonna swerve us all and back Corbyn :mark:


:lol. I'm glad my post was at least entertaining .


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

You’d be hard pressed to find a more breath-taking show of incompetence than Theresa May last night.

This campaign has utterly ruined her. She was presented as a strong presidential leader and the Tories totally banked on her popularity to get them their landslide victory. They’ve ran an absurdly complacent campaign and the more May appears in front of a camera the more she’s exposed as a total charlatan. Stuttering out U-Turns, wild hypocrisy and outright lies at every turn. Whatever happens result wise, her popularity and credibility is shot. 

Corbyn, whatever you think of him at least looks like a guy trying to engage and get his message across – May looks like she wants to get through every media appearance without saying a thing.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Man I realllllly hope enough people are waking up & smelling the coffee, all this "Corbyn isn't fit to run the country" bollocks yet give this gargoyle a pass? This campaign has more than exposed her 

Labour all the way for me :shrug

David Cameron suggests that foreign policy increased terrorism in the West.. Corbyn suggests it & the Tories are up in arms

"Vote Conservatives to get the best brexit deal" - literally on her last legs here, she's still stunned at how she's failing so badly


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

yet Corbyn just forgot the numbers in his own manifesto lol. 

I won't be voting for either of them. Spitting image would've had a field day with this pair.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*











*Conservative/NI Unionist Brexit Coalition - 319-20 *
(DUP & UUP together 9-10 seats likely)

*Jeremy Corbyn led Labour/SNP/Lib Dem/Plaid/Green/SDLP Coalition of Chaos - 324-5 *
(SDLP likely to get 3 NI seats, Alliance might get 1 and if Sinn Fein finally decide to accept their Commons 4-5 seats in the Commons we get 328-330)


I'm sure the actual result won't be like this (conspiracy theories going about that YouGov are trying to scare floating moderate & Conservative voters so they go out and vote so to ones of this being set up by Conservatives for scaremongering purposes.)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Well this is incredibly insulting. This may sound like SJW-speak, but frankly speaking this white savior complex of power drunk white shitheads invoking the poor down-trodden minority is getting nauseating. And of course, the real issue I have here is that those minorities that aren't smarter than the average unevolved primate won't recognize the racism of being used as a tool in someone's quest for power and go flocking into the arms of this patronizing and racist asswipe because most of them aren't any capable of helping themselves anymore than the average house pet. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/869571607060070401
The individual is responsible for his success or failure. 

The government contributes to a system of minority disempowerment by constantly labeling them as incapable of helping/saving themselves.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Oh Jesus, that's an awful statement. :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

*As awful as that statement might be I bet it'll go right over the heads of those that don't understand how racist that is. 











*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I like Corbyn but yeah that statement is dumb. He has his flaws for sure but is a million times better then May easily


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I don't really care much for the politics of England at this point, but identity politics and class warfare are both cancer ... And combined they're ebola. 

We need to stop talking about race and start talking about empowerment of all classes, including the rich.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Roy Mustang said:


> I like Corbyn but yeah that statement is dumb. He has his flaws for sure but is a million times better then May easily


It is the situation of picking the least worst option...

you clearly don't have a job if you like Corbyn - he comes out with Sixth Form politics that don't work in the real world. Plus he has that fat, racist fuck Diane Abbot in his shadow cabinet - says it all


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Stadhart02 said:


> you clearly don't have a job if you like Corbyn - he comes out with Sixth Form politics that don't work in the real world.


Yeah, The privately schooled, Oxbridge attending Tories are a far better reflection of the "real world".


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Stadhart02 said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > I like Corbyn but yeah that statement is dumb. He has his flaws for sure but is a million times better then May easily
> ...


And you are clearly a multi millionare who hates poor people. 


See i can make dumb assumptions about people too. Vote for the bitch and the party who are ruining the NHS which if we had america's healthcare system my family would be bankrupt or vote for the guy who is a fair bit too left but at least cares about poor people way more then the tories ever will. Corbyn has a flaws a lot but he is easily better then May


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, The privately schooled, Oxbridge attending Tories are a far better reflection of the "real world".


Jeremy Corbyn had the tough impoverished educational background did he?


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> Yeah, The privately schooled, Oxbridge attending Tories are a far better reflection of the "real world".


at least they are massive hypocrites....preaching socialist values whilst going back to their £million houses

that is leftwing politics in a nutshell


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

That Corbyn statement is absolute nonsense



Stadhart02 said:


> It is the situation of picking the least worst option...
> 
> *you clearly don't have a job if you like Corbyn *- he comes out with Sixth Form politics that don't work in the real world. Plus he has that fat, racist fuck Diane Abbot in his shadow cabinet - says it all


:lol what bollocks is this?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Going by the comments in this thread, you brits are even more vicious to each other than we were.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I find this election to be very similar to the US the fact you got the media so against Corbyn like the media was against Trump. Plus both being against women who are both "professional politicians" and who were probably expected to win pretty easy. Also both women attacking their ability to lead their countries. Only difference is Left and Right.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Going by the comments in this thread, you brits are even more vicious to each other than we were.


I mean..... 


Yeah pretty much. I try to rise above being a child like that stadhart poster for his dumb comment but yeah. A lot of people get very very angry over it. Lot of hate towards both main parties as both parties have made terrible decision that have done damage to people in the UK. 

Also from a personal standpoint seeing people i know being affected by decisions for the worse makes me care a lot more then whatever happens over in USA


Agree with tchalla that the media are very anti-corbyn like they were anti-trump.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Going by the comments in this thread, you brits are even more vicious to each other than we were.


Doesn't really matter who gets in, just another excuse for Brits to complain until the next one. As a Brit myself, complaining is what we're best at.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



zrc said:


> Doesn't really matter who gets in, just another excuse for Brits to complain until the next one. As a Brit myself, complaining is what we're best at.


Lol. As a Pakistani who embodies a lot of british traits as a consequence of having 3 of my forefathers' generations ruled by the British Raj. I know. 

That's part of why we fucking got rid of them :evil


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

That Corbyn statement :lmao.

I don't think I have to explain how terrible it is.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

The idea that the British media are as anti-Corbyn as the American media were anti-Trump is ridiculous. The biggest media outlet in the UK is the BBC who are as left wing now as they've ever been.

Just look at how they covered Brexit and how every Question Time / Political debate they hold is hosted to overwhelmingly liberal audiences.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

That burn :done


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Seb said:


> The idea that the British media are as anti-Corbyn as the American media were anti-Trump is ridiculous. The biggest media outlet in the UK is the BBC who are as left wing now as they've ever been.
> 
> Just look at how they covered Brexit and how every Question Time / Political debate they hold is hosted to overwhelmingly liberal audiences.


When you compare newspapers though, you get more misinformation and whacky headlines. Our tv news coverage is a lot less biased than the Americas, but there's absolutely no denying the newspapers are what the common man and older people read and they're being mislead. 





Lots of people up in Scotland (well I mostly converse with people 20-35 so not an accurate snapshot) are talking about voting Labour rather than SNP to look at the picture picture of defeating Tories. 

Either way I'm excited to see the shitshow over the next 8 days.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Tory lead to Labour cut to 3 pts

lol at May ducking the debate & sending fucking Rudd (apparently her dad died a couple days ago but can't say for sure she new)

Her response was again the brexit deal, literally her only leg to stand on


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



T'Challa said:


> I find this election to be very similar to the US the fact you got the media so against Corbyn like the media was against Trump. Plus both being against women who are both "professional politicians" and who were probably expected to win pretty easy. Also both women attacking their ability to lead their countries. Only difference is Left and Right.


Seems like Theresa May is possibly determined to play Hillary Clinton's part all the way to the grisly finish, too. :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



skypod said:


> When you compare newspapers though, you get more misinformation and whacky headlines. Our tv news coverage is a lot less biased than the Americas, but there's absolutely no denying the newspapers are what the common man and older people read and they're being mislead.
> 
> Lots of people up in Scotland (well I mostly converse with people 20-35 so not an accurate snapshot) are talking about voting Labour rather than SNP to look at the picture picture of defeating Tories.
> 
> Either way I'm excited to see the shitshow over the next 8 days.


The common man and older people also watch the BBC. They're not idiots.

Older people in particular are never going to vote for someone like Corbyn, they're more pragmatic as they have more life experience and therefore look at Corbyn saying he would scrap Trident for example, and probably think no thanks. I would guess not many older people agree with turfing out the royal family as well which Corbyn would do if he could.

The polls are another example of liberal bias, they were wrong on Brexit and wrong at the last election when they had Miliband and Cameron neck and neck, in the end Cameron won and with a majority.


----------



## Stadhart02 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> That Corbyn statement is absolute nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> :lol what bollocks is this?


unless you are a pen pusher in the civil service I should have said....


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

The BBC as left wing. :lol

The media are far more united against Corbyn than anything Trump faced. He had Murdoch and Fox News backing him. Corbyn has absolutely no one except maybe the Daily Mirror. Even the fucking Guardian despise him. The two most popular newspaper's in the UK are the Sun and the Daily Mail - Which are both essentially Tory/UKIP propaganda and reactionary, shameless bullshit - have produced nothing but smear when it comes to Corbyn.

It's probably why his popularity is surging now. He's getting exposure and suddenly he's not quite the raving incompetent anarchist he was sold as. 

Getting rid of Trident and the Monarch would be fantastic alas he's made it explicitly clear that he's not going to do either (not that he could do the latter).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> The media are far more united against Corbyn than anything Trump faced.


:jet3


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

im surprised at how badly the torys have managed to fuck this campaign up, and how gullible my generation has been in blindly following corbyn


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> The BBC as left wing. :lol
> 
> The media are far more united against Corbyn than anything Trump faced. He had Murdoch and Fox News backing him. Corbyn has absolutely no one except maybe the Daily Mirror. Even the fucking Guardian despise him. The two most popular newspaper's in the UK are the Sun and the Daily Mail - Which are both essentially Tory/UKIP propaganda and reactionary, shameless bullshit - have produced nothing but smear when it comes to Corbyn.
> 
> ...


Well, BBC is state funded media like CBC is in Canada so I believe they switch sides based on who's in power. When a TV channel can send people to jail for not having a license to view it, you know that you've already hit the worst kind of Orwellian nightmare - and they have no credibility whatsoever. 

I would imagine that they'd be as sympathetic to any opposition party right now as North Korean media would be to capitalism. But then they'll switch again based on who forms the new government. 

The other problem I believe is that you guys don't have thriving alternate media scene like we do in the states. Over the last few decades American conservatives (who are underrepresented in the MSM) have created enormously successful outlets of their own and the majority of conservatives get their news directly instead of it being forced upon us.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

BBC hasn't been Left Wing since Blair was around. Iconoclast is right they flip flop whoever in charge.

That said if and I highly doubt it Cornbyn wins, I think @Cliffy said it best. 

No way can she lose with a guy who barely has a majority backing him as their leader.

A hung Government again would also be a fail especially after Cameron (with everything said and done) secured a majority 2 years back.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

If the BBC is left wing then I'm a 6"7 pole dancer


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> If the BBC is left wing then* I'm a 6"7 pole dancer*


You mind if I fantasize about that tho ?

Well, BBC will become left-wing if a left wing government takes control. That's the problem of having state-funded media.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbf very few media is unbiased. Why i love Sxephil and hope his news network is a success. Don't always agree with him but he shows both sides instead of using false facts to push an agenda and he does research unlike a lot of other news sites


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Roy Mustang said:


> Tbf very few media is unbiased. Why i love Sxephil and hope his news network is a success. Don't always agree with him but he shows both sides instead of using false facts to push an agenda and he does research unlike a lot of other news sites


If you want both sides of an issue on the American side, try Real Clear Politics. They literally take the left and right views on the same subject and post them one after the other. 

Not sure if something similar exists for the UK, but at least it's a start.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> Roy Mustang said:
> 
> 
> > Tbf very few media is unbiased. Why i love Sxephil and hope his news network is a success. Don't always agree with him but he shows both sides instead of using false facts to push an agenda and he does research unlike a lot of other news sites
> ...


I will look into that. It is a good shout thank you


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Well, BBC is state funded media like CBC is in Canada so I believe they switch sides based on who's in power. When a TV channel can send people to jail for not having a license to view it, you know that you've already hit the worst kind of Orwellian nightmare - and they have no credibility whatsoever.
> 
> I would imagine that they'd be as sympathetic to any opposition party right now as North Korean media would be to capitalism. But then they'll switch again based on who forms the new government.
> 
> The other problem I believe is that you guys don't have thriving alternate media scene like we do in the states. Over the last few decades American conservatives (who are underrepresented in the MSM) have created enormously successful outlets of their own and the majority of conservatives get their news directly instead of it being forced upon us.


Doesn’t matter whether it’s parties, religions, race, football teams – Everyone has accused the BBC of being biased against them at some point. The reality is they have people who have different ideas – I know people who work for the BBC and the non-political line is definitely legit. I think there are definitely bi-partisan issues where they will be skew towards the establishment – Scottish Independence, Foreign Wars, Brexit come to mind – But generally they’re pretty much dead centre, annoying every party. 

As for the debates – The reason their seemed to be a liberal crowd is because the parties debating were equally represented. 5 left of centre parties will leave you with a liberal crowd. Apparently they had 50:50 split of Brexiters/Remainers too.

Agreed about alternative media.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

But seriously the fucking SCENES if Sinn Fein landed in to complete a coalition and make Corbyn PM.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> But seriously the fucking SCENES if Sinn Fein landed in to complete a coalition and make Corbyn PM.


Based on my knowledge of history and how democracies go, having a coalition government simply means that there's going to be a do-over in a few years. 

*not that I mind, a hamstrung government for me is a good government, but unlikely coalitions usually end in disaster :shrug


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Not sure whether it's because I've been paying more attention than years past but the word "socialism" and the debate on how much we should help others in society is coming up more than I can ever remember in the UK. The word socialism was never really mentioned as a dirty word in school, and certainly not equated to living like how Hitler wanted (which seems to be the comparison taught in US schools) 

Could be is because we're getting close to copying American politics and following them more, or it's because the vulnerable in society are worse off than they were and this is a reaction to that.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> You mind if I fantasize about that tho ?


Sure whatever gets your motor running


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Goku said:


> :jet3


This thread is littered with hyperbole and delusion. That's not even the worst example over the last few pages.

Suspect the mood will be very different on 9th June :farage


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Corbyn is running on extra public holidays, May is running on making internet porn harder to access. 

I'll still be shocked if he wins though considering the media bias.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Alkomesh2 said:


> May is running on making *internet porn harder to access*.


Wait, what? :hutz


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

YouGov have opened their Election Centre with a map giving a rough idea of who's likely to win their seats.
https://yougov.co.uk/uk-general-election-2017/

Argyll and Bute is a tossup between the SNP and the Conservatives, imagine the Conservatives winning bloody Argyll and Bute. Mind you it does make sense as I'm sue that is the constituency were Faslane is and the SNP and Jeremy Corbyn's aim of a nuclear free world isn't worth it to them if it means losing their jobs.

One projection that has got be pumped is that Tasmina ahmed-Sheikh is set to lose her seat of Ochil and South Perthshire. If that happens it will make my year. I can't stand that bloody woman, she's more annoying than the average feminazi!


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

http://voteforpolicies.org.uk

For anyone still unsure, select all policies & go ahead

I got

Labour 
42.9%
Liberal Democrats
28.6%
Green Party 
21.4%
UKIP
7.1%


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Shuhei Yoshida's Foot Licker said:


> Wait, what? :hutz





> Tories want to ‘regulate’ the internet with greater control of Facebook and Google
> Friday 19 May 2017 7:09 pm
> 
> The Tories’ manifesto raises questions about the future of the internet in Britain (Picture: Getty)
> ...


http://metro.co.uk/2017/05/19/torie...eater-control-of-facebook-and-google-6648531/

Friends don't let friends vote Tory.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

You can take my NHS, you can take other peoples benefits, you can cut my wages for 7 years straight but you will NOT touch my access to porn.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

May lost the wankers vote when she announced that. But hey media doesn't care. She has nice shoes.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Wankers must unite and remove the Tories from Downing Street before it's too late. :thecause


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Is a rampant lack of message discipline and general political incompetence some kind of inherent feature of UK parties :heston

All May had to do was keep talking about the will of the people re: Brexit and the Tories would have won by 15-20 points

Instead she decided well I'm gonna just randomly blurt out stuff running through my mind that people probably won't like but hey it's whatever

I mean did she decide to blow an 8-ball every day for the last 2 weeks or something cus goddamn she just cannot stop herself from opening that mouth of hers and falling into it 

Same thing goes for the rest of the Tory leadership 

You win campaigns by picking 3-4 issues that favor you and hammering the piss out of em

Not by being incoherent and scattershot


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



deepelemblues said:


> Is a rampant lack of message discipline and general political incompetence some kind of inherent feature of UK parties :heston
> 
> All May had to do was keep talking about the will of the people re: Brexit and the Tories would have won by 15-20 points
> 
> ...


If May literally hammered home on these issues:

* Brexit
* Immigration
* Income Threshold
* The Union (to get some Scottish votes).

She would win in a landslide. Mention grammar schools and corporation tax if need be. Her insistence on Internet censorship and the social care debacle have really fucked her up. The latter especially. This was the easiest tory victory in my lifetime and she's messed it up. For all the hate Cameron gets, he'd never be stupid enough to commit to what May has done.

----------------------

@Seb @Cliffy @CJ; @The Dazzler @InUtero @BRITLAND @virus21 @Goku @DesolationRow @Miss Sally @Iconoclast @BigDaveBatista 

On another note, here is a great article on this election by Kate Andrews:

http://www.cityam.com/265823/have-u...y-too?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=dvTwitter



> *Have UK political parties run out of original ideas, or are they too afraid to put forward new ones?*
> 
> Reading through each manifesto, it quickly became apparent that all of the parties are offering up some variation of the same plan: spend more now, balance the budget later – just as soon as the next guy or gal comes to power.
> 
> ...


This article pretty much mirrors why I won't be voting in this election, the internet censorship really was the last straw. The points made on Corporation Tax and the NHS are particularly strong.

Whilst I will admit to not being as familiar to social care as I am the other two issues particularly raised, she is absolutely correct on a) The Tories being abysmal at defending their own position on social care and b) The other parties not coming up with any alternative different from what we have now, let alone better. Social care will be one of the biggest long term issues going forward and none of the parties really have a coherent idea on how to deal with it.

All the while, the most important thing to take away is that spending will continue to rise, deficits will increase and inflation will likely go up. All the while kicking the can along hoping somebody else will take the decision to deal with the debt. We haven't had a balanced budget since 2006 and we will either continue to go along the same spending lines roughly with the Tories who whilst have cut the deficit should have balanced the books 2 years ago or we will see a significant rise in deficit spending under Corbyn.

Either way, it's going to be a bad number of years until the following election I think.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

lol when asked about NHS funding May says there isn't a magic money tree

So the magic money tree that bailed out bankers, fisted public sector services (it's not just nurses & doctors) & gave MPs a pay rise doesn't exist? :hmmm

Some of the people in the audience for that QT were fucking morons too


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Who cares about the NHS though? Apparently the only relevant issue is this imminent nuclear strike from Iran.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Porn is more important to May than the NHS, just like the NHS is more important to the public than healthcare.

#ControversialOpinion .

Also, I believe it was Brown who bailed out the banks but point taken on the rest.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



L-DOPA said:


> Porn is more important to May than the NHS, just like the NHS is more important to the public than healthcare.
> 
> #ControversialOpinion .
> 
> Also, I believe it was Brown who bailed out the banks but point taken on the rest.


Weren't banks bailed out following the Brexit vote? Or did I get that mixed up?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Weren't banks bailed out following the Brexit vote? Or did I get that mixed up?


Good fucking lord :bosque

You're wrong about the MP's pay rise as well, had nothing to do with the Tories (who were actually against it).


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Weren't banks bailed out following the Brexit vote? Or did I get that mixed up?


:lol No, banks haven't been bailed out for a long while.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



L-DOPA said:


> :lol No, banks haven't been bailed out for a long while.


I completely misread what I was looking at cause I was out of the loop following brexit fpalm, they recouped around £63bn at the time from when the banks were bailed out which was "less than half the amount spent and the additional interest on the debt was increasing which threatened a bigger loss"


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

By the way I forgot to post this yesterday: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-40129826



> The Conservative candidate for South Thanet has been charged with allegedly overspending in the 2015 General Election campaign.
> Craig Mackinlay, who is running again on 8 June, stands accused under the Representation of the People Act 1983, alongside his election agent Nathan Gray and party activist Marion Little.
> He said he had done nothing wrong and questioned the timing of the decision.
> Other Tory candidates were investigated but no charges were brought.
> ...


This must be extremely tough for the leftists :HA.

On the one hand, they will be ecstatic that a Tory MP got charged in an expenses scandal but on the other hand they'd have to admit that Nigel Farage should have gotten the seat in 2015 which they would have hated :HA :lmao :farage.






#FarageWasRobbed .


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

2017 and people want to vaporize innocent civilians for revenge instead of using our advanced military technology to attack the offending countries military and infrastructure.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



draykorinee said:


> 2017 and people want to vaporize innocent civilians for revenge instead of using our advanced military technology to attack the offending countries military and infrastructure.


I dont think anybody wants to see another Hiroshima but broadcasting to the whole world that we will soon become even bigger pussies than what we already are rightly provoked a worried reaction. This notion that sitting down and talking about things will bring about progress is a total brain fart and seriously unrealistic


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> draykorinee said:
> 
> 
> > 2017 and people want to vaporize innocent civilians for revenge instead of using our advanced military technology to attack the offending countries military and infrastructure.
> ...


Well you wouldn't see another Hiroshima because our nukes are 8 times more powerful, if not murdering millions of people makes us pussies them I'm fine with that. 
However our total non nuclear capabilities are just as destructive and can actually be targeted where they need to be, id much rather a measured response that targets those responsible rather than the poor sods who are under these dictatorships.
End of the day if it does happen and Corbyn doesn't press the switch and that's the public wishes he'll get removed.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I dont think anybody wants to see another Hiroshima but broadcasting to the whole world that we will soon become even bigger pussies than what we already are rightly provoked a worried reaction. This notion that sitting down and talking about things will bring about progress is a total brain fart and seriously unrealistic


Name one concievable scenario where the UK would need a nuclear weapon.

This is so far removed from any rational foreign policy debate it's ridiculous. It's just a trap topic to exploit the split in policy between Corbyn and the New Labour MP's, who ensured renewing trident would remain.

Corbyn is being asked what he would do if the policy of deterrence (it's entire reason for existing) failed. At that point retaliating actually accomplishes nothing, you eviscerate millions of innocent people to strike what must have been a quite unstable government, who are going to face an overwhelming international reponse as it is. Anyone who says they would respond without hesitation is either lying or a fucking maniac. 

I can see why some say he should lie but ultimately it goes against every proncipal Corbyn has stood for and I'm pretty sure no one would believe him anyways.

Edit: Also well aware of the irony of me making this point with a Castro avatar.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



draykorinee said:


> Well you wouldn't see another Hiroshima because our nukes are 8 times more powerful, if not murdering millions of people makes us pussies them I'm fine with that.
> However our total non nuclear capabilities are just as destructive and can actually be targeted where they need to be, id much rather a measured response that targets those responsible rather than the poor sods who are under these dictatorships.
> End of the day if it does happen and Corbyn doesn't press the switch and that's the public wishes he'll get removed.


I do not believe anybody realistically thinks that the situation will arise in the first place but to suggest sitting down for a cup of tea and a chat about getting rid of all the worlds nuclear weapons is even a slight possibility is deluded beyond comprehension. At a time when we should be going on the offence more than ever against these fuckers we instead have a man who realistically has a decent chance of becoming the Prime Minister next week receiving cheers on live t.v for suggesting tea, crumpets and a rendition of Kumbaya with the animals who are hell bent on smashing us to smithereens, it is beyond worrying

Ideally i would not want Theresa May in charge of taking my dog for a walk but i would take her over that deluded save the whales Glastonbury attending feeble effort of a man everyday of the week and twice on a Sunday. This election is going to be a lot closer than people are predicting and the fact that the country is awash with total head in the sand pussies who have a similar frame of mindset to that butthole clinker Corbyn worries the shit out of me


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

It's about time Britain started to remove itself from policing and lecturing the rest of the world. Instead of throwing more cash at Trident we should focus more on nuclear power. Parading our military around the world and threatening to use Trident is only just going to create more hostility towards us. It's 2017, not 1805.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> Name one concievable scenario where the UK would need a nuclear weapon.
> 
> This is so far removed from any rational foreign policy debate it's ridiculous. It's just a trap topic to exploit the split in policy between Corbyn and the New Labour MP's, who ensured renewing trident would remain.
> 
> ...


I can not name one conceivable scenario when the use of a nuclear weapon is acceptable, weather it it used by the U.K, USA, Russia or even St. Vincent and the Grenadines. Ideally no country would have them and ideally Corbyns idea of everybody tossing each other off and being best mates living in a world of no crime murder and war was a possibility but unfortunately that is not the case and that is not the world we live in. 

Corbyns mindset is more suited to run a Amsterdam coffee shop or a Greenpeace expedition to save the jungles of Sumatra from global warming. His manifesto is to basically to tell the nation that 475869463846383 million billion trillion kazillion pound a month will be put into every town and city in the country and the way the money will be raised is simply from raising taxes for big corporate businesses. Every idea and policy this man offers is dangerous, unrealistic and so out of touch with reality it is beyond belief. The fact that this guy realistically could be in charge of a world super power next week is a reflection of how pussified this country has become. We are truly fucked 

I can not even be arsed voting as it is pointless. I am a realist and can admit the damage is already done and imo unrepairable. A guy like Corbyn in charge will just rapidly speed the process of ultimate surrender and soon enough Europe can be run under Sharia law. Utimately we have nobody to blame but ourselves. We are a nation of politically correct pussies who lack any sort of backbone to stand up for what is right


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I understand not liking Corbyn but you shouldn't believe everything Britain First tells you.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

The terrorists are playing king makers. They did the same in Pakistan and managed to get a conservative government installed which spent 2 years trying to negotiate with the Taliban while the racked up the kills.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Corbyn's "peace" policies will come to hurt him this week and could hand it to May. From what I gather though Corbyn is more about not going to war officially with other countries and making allies more often. ISIS is completely different to that as it's a group of rebels. 

Who's in charge doesn't matter at the time. I hate when people use that tactic but at the same time people will ignore May is running things while this is happening.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> The terrorists are playing king makers. They did the same in Pakistan and managed to get a conservative government installed which spent 2 years trying to negotiate with the Taliban while the racked up the kills.



I agree but you'd think they'd want someone softer in charge so they could network and get in and out of the country easier (though I don't really think either May or Corbyn will do anything concrete to stop this in the next few years no matter who becomes leader).


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Yup Corbyn is pretty fucked now


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Click for vid


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

This definitely won't help Corbyn, people aren't intelligent enough to see Mays crippling of the police with massive budget cuts doesn't help catch bad people.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> The terrorists are playing king makers. They did the same in Pakistan and managed to get a conservative government installed which spent 2 years trying to negotiate with the Taliban while the racked up the kills.


This is what makes the timing of the attacks weird. Corbyn my preferred option his main flaw is how soft he would be on this issue. 

Whilst I don't trust May to deal with it she is a lot tougher (and she has ruined public services with her cuts to policing which is coming back to bite us in the fucking ass) and would be much stricter in this regard so the attack timing is odd. 

Annoying thing is if Corbyn was in charge years ago or listened to on Iraq war and stuff the knock affect from previous wars may not be haunting us now.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Roy Mustang said:


> This is what makes the timing of the attacks weird. Corbyn my preferred option his main flaw is how soft he would be on this issue.


A lot of people don't tend to see things the way I do, but Pakistan had a Corbyn like Parliamental leader in the 2010's during our last election in Imran Khan (you may have heard of him if you follow cricket). Basically what transpired there was that the Terrorists ramped up their activity around the elections and leaders like Imran Khan ramped up their "let's talk with the terrorists" rhetoric and convinced the electorate to galvanize around the "peace through diplomacy" tactic. This worked in 2013 where Imran used this rhetoric to get his party into power in the most terrorist hit province, but then the minute he got into power, he created a coalition government with a religious conservative group where terrorism in his provice started rising because of his extremely lenient approach till about 2014 when Taliban massacred over a hundred children ... 

Leniency only emboldens terrorists. You guys need to vote for the party that has the strongest voice against Terrorism at this point. What the Terrorists are hoping for however is you'll vote for someone lenient because to you guys that would be upholding your western values. They're playing them against you like they did against us. 

During the elections the other thing that happens is that the leaders are too distracted trying to gain their own footholds and uncertainty around future direction of the country creates several security lapses as in most parliamental democracies military and security agencies take their direction from the parliament (as opposed to America where congress remains in power while the executive office is being elected and there is a lengthy period of transition where security agencies aren't as much in upheaval). 

The other thing that terrorists achieve is havoc amongst the electorate and focus away from the core issues of what the western people should be most focused about. Now instead of you guys focusing on the key policy positions of the governments, you're all focused on what they have to say or do about terrorism. You're judging your incoming government on their foreign/terrorism policy. 

Well, guess what. Your leaders will say one thing and do another, while your electorate remains divided and incapable of choosing the party that is most capable of running your country and has the best policies - but rather go for a party which is divided and stunned by what to do --- and neither is the electorate. 

IMO, May should never have called for the elections before Brexit. Maybe thought that she had the elections in the bag. No one could have predicted that the terrorists would gain this much of a foothold in England, but clearly they have. I believe that that would have been in the best interests of England. At this point you guys are divided on just about everything and imo that's partly why the terrorists are able to create the havoc they are. You guys need to enact some sort of state-wide emergency and deal with the terrorism problem. The only way we (In Pakistan) reduced the Taliban was through military raids, mass arrests, execution and all out war in the North (sure you can't do war, but you can make mass arrests and conduct mass raids). I believe the time has come.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> A lot of people don't tend to see things the way I do, but Pakistan had a Corbyn like Parliamental leader in the 2010's during our last election in Imran Khan (you may have heard of him if you follow cricket). Basically what transpired there was that the Terrorists ramped up their activity around the elections and leaders like Imran Khan ramped up their "let's talk with the terrorists" rhetoric and convinced the electorate to galvanize around the "peace through diplomacy" tactic.
> 
> During the elections the other thing that happens is that the leaders are too distracted trying to gain their own footholds and uncertainty around future direction of the country creates several security lapses as in most parliamental democracies military and security agencies take their direction from the parliament (as opposed to America where congress remains in power while the executive office is being elected and there is a lengthy period of transition where security agencies aren't as much in upheaval).
> 
> ...


If May truly had the best interests of the country in mind she would not have called the election. She just did it to secure more power. I mean I still think the UK will be fine no matter what happens EU wise as there are other problems here like the NHS and police funding going down. 

The country is divided and with the lack of spending on public services. People make mistakes when they get too emotional and this attack has laid to people thinking with their anger. Heck it has made me angry as one of my friend was at the concert (she is OK luckily). People will focus on this issue and not look at the other issues they would have looked at before that are more important which sucks for me cause I really do trust May to get a good deal or protect key things like the NHS.

Security in the UK has gone downhill for sure as a nation we have until recently stopped the majority of attempts before they happened.

As Leftie as I can be at times mass arrests and mass raids needs to start. Obviously with intel first but we need to crack down and make sure these people are stopped.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Corbyn states he will stop selling arms to Saudi Arabia.

Corbyn surging in polls.

Radical islamists with links to Saudi Arabia suddenly attack. Twice.

A coincidence I'm sure.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> I can not even be arsed voting as it is pointless. I am a realist and can admit the damage is already done and imo unrepairable. A guy like Corbyn in charge will just rapidly speed the process of ultimate surrender and soon enough Europe can be run under Sharia law. Utimately we have nobody to blame but ourselves. We are a nation of politically correct pussies who lack any sort of backbone to stand up for what is right


The first part of this post has no basis. What evidence is there to suggest that Europe (which has a 7% Muslim population) will be run by hard Islam?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> Corbyn states he will stop selling arms to Saudi Arabia.
> 
> Corbyn surging in polls.
> 
> ...


Links to Saudi Arabia? The Manchester bomber was born and raised in Fallowfield. The only links he had to Saudi Arabia is that he once seen it on a map. 

These attacks are no coincidence. Driving through a Muslim part of my home town yesterday and the vote Labour banners are out in force. They are desperate for Corbyn to get in power as they are fully aware how much sympathy the cunt has for them. Things will get a whole lot worse for the English and a whole lot better for the Muslims if Corbyn is elected and quickly. The English are ruled by fear and will very quickly buy into this lets have dialogue with the terrorists idea Corbyn is spouting. These attacks have caused a big support swing towards Corbyn and Labour and we will see this on election day. These Muslims/terrorists are playing the music and the general public will be easily made to dance. Very worrying and dangerous times is Corbyn is elected




Rugrat said:


> The first part of this post has no basis. What evidence is there to suggest that Europe (which has a 7% Muslim population) will be run by hard Islam?













Yeah. No basis at all pal. What a preposterous statement i made eh

Reaper is telling us on a daily basis what a evil religion Islam is and has stated on numerous occasions what the Muslims agenda is and he is a guy who has first hand experience. When are people going to wake the fuck up to this problem


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Links to Saudi Arabia? The Manchester bomber was born and raised in Fallowfield. The only links he had to Saudi Arabia is that he once seen it on a map.
> 
> These attacks are no coincidence. Driving through a Muslim part of my home town yesterday and the vote Labour banners are out in force. They are desperate for Corbyn to get in power as they are fully aware how much sympathy the cunt has for them. Things will get a whole lot worse for the English and a whole lot better for the Muslims if Corbyn is elected and quickly. The English are ruled by fear and will very quickly buy into this lets have dialogue with the terrorists idea Corbyn is spouting. These attacks have caused a big support swing towards Corbyn and Labour and we will see this on election day. These Muslims/terrorists are playing the music and the general public will be easily made to dance. Very worrying and dangerous times is Corbyn is elected





> According to a retired European intelligence officer, Abedi was in contact with members of the ISIS Battar brigade ISIS in Sabratha, Libya.[57] Greater Manchester police has stated that Abedi made "core purchases" for the construction of the bomb in the four days between his return from Libya and the attack, apparently constructing the bomb by himself


He was attacking in the name of a group who are supported by Saudi Arabia, whose ideology is bring actively spread by Saudi Arabia. You also think it's a coincidence that extremism rises in areas where the Gulf States invest? 

His anti-Gaddafi sentiments made him a prime candidate for influence from Libyan extremism. Of course had we listened to Corbyn in 2011 there may not have been ISIL connections in Libya for him to contact. 

LOL at you thinking the entire Muslim community is representative of ISIL or the geopolitical interests of Saudi Arabia - Why don't we just shoot them all if this is your view? We can get your boy Ozil while we're at it. Apparently they're all the same. When you want to stoop to the death cult's level, you've become part of the problem.

Corbyn has not only never called for dialogue with ISIL/Al Qaeda but has completely dismissed it. He's called for pressure on Britain's regional allies which is quite different, an approach which the establishment candidates have been reluctant to take in both the US and the UK. Indeed the US would sooner go after Iran, the "worlds leading sponsor of terrorism" - When was the last time an Iranian backed Shia group attacked the West? 

Corbyn has called for an inquiry into Saudi dealings to be made public. If he wins this would absolutely happen. May has been accused of delaying and suppressing it. 

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...suppress-report-into-funding-of-jihadi-groups

Keep in mind Saudi Arabia have quite literally threatened the UK with terrorism in the past in the face of similar allegations. From 2008:



> Saudi Arabia's rulers threatened to make it easier for terrorists to attack London unless corruption investigations into their arms deals were halted, according to court documents revealed yesterday.
> 
> Previously secret files describe how investigators were told they faced "another 7/7" and the loss of "British lives on British streets" if they pressed on with their inquiries and the Saudis carried out their threat to cut off intelligence.
> 
> ...


Saudi Arabia and true terrorist sympathizers would be horrified at the idea of Corbyn as Prime Minister.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

@Rowdy Yates and @Irish Jet --- This is a fascinating replica of the discussions we were having in 2013 when Al Qaeda and Taliban became hyper-active during our elections as well. I'm really enjoying this back and forth. 

If I'm to add my two cents, you guys need to be aware that in either scenario ultimately you want the guy that's least sympathetic to Saudi Arabia, and against foreign intervention (regime changes) in the Middle East but also the harshest on ISIS. Basically, while we have to acknowledge that western "xenophobia" doesn't create terrorists, we have to keep in my that the MIC fuels terrorism in other ways. It has not to do with radicalization but it helps provide them the means of destruction. All foreign aid has to stop as well. 

From what I've seen of Corbyn I don't see him as a typical muslim sympathizer (not as bad as Trudeau or the Swedes and definitely not as bad as Merkel). I see him has more pragmatic than most leaders and personally I think he will be more capable of dealing with terrorism. At least he's the first to actually point to the right source of terror as compared to all other leaders. 

Don't forget that May is the leader when these attacks are happening. Do you really want someone in power who has let these attacks happen?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Don't forget that May is the leader when these attacks are happening. Do you really want someone in power who has let these attacks happen?


So May is to blame for Islamic extremism now? :done

The reason ISIS exists is because of the illegal Iraq war instigated by Blair's Labour government and Bush, as i'm sure you know already.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Seb said:


> So May is to blame for Islamic extremism now? :done
> 
> The reason ISIS exists is because of the illegal Iraq war instigated by Blair's Labour government and Bush, as i'm sure you know already.


Seb, you're better than to strawman like this. You know that I'm talking about a woman that has been in power for a long ass time with a government that has been less than exemplary as far as their record of fighting local home-grown extremism is concerned. 

She's part of the government whose intelligence agencies are letting terrorists walk the street .. one of whom was reported by his own mum. That sort of federal incompetence has to be pointed out.

Pointing out someone's incompetence to deal with a situation isn't the same as blaming them for it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Seb, you're better than to strawman like this. You know that I'm talking about a woman that has been in power for a long ass time with a government that has been less than exemplary as far as their record of fighting local home-grown extremism is concerned.
> 
> She's part of the government whose intelligence agencies are letting terrorists walk the street .. one of whom was reported by his own mum. That sort of federal incompetence has to be pointed out.
> 
> Pointing out someone's incompetence to deal with a situation isn't the same as blaming them for it.


These attacks are an inevitability at this point, it doesn't matter who the leader is. If Corbyn gets in now and in two or three years another couple of these attacks happen, I won't be blaming him either. The damage was done years ago. There's only so much you can do.

For every London and Manchester that happens, our intelligence agencies likely stop a dozen or more of these attacks.

The blame for this (beyond Islam and the attackers) lies with the power vacuum in the Middle East which allowed ISIS to thrive, which goes back to the Iraq war, during which ISIS formed.

Sadiq Khan said it best: "It is a reality I'm afraid that London, New York, other major cities around the world have got to be prepared for these sorts of things,".

The situation in Germany is different though as you can put a huge amount of blame on Merkel for welcoming in a million (many undocumented) migrants.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

It's odd that Jihadists are getting reported, turned in by friends, family, people part of their Mosque, the nosy neighbor and by the local drunk yet nothing is done.

It makes me wonder if the Government doesn't just look the other way and shrugs aloud, "Whatever happens, happens, I cannot control what people do."

After all the Government benefits from all this, Politicians get a boost from it, the Government can censor random stuff which may or may not have anything to do with helping the fight against terrorism. They can push more surveillance, more Government control, more control over the internet. Why just look at Germany and it's wonderful surveillance state where normal citizens are now under the boot.

Seems to be a pattern, bring in migrants, don't push for assimilation, get homegrown terrorists who are known, attack happens, Pray for (Insert place here), Shift blame to as many places as possible so that everyone is a target of the Government, Government increases surveillance and diminishes the rights of it's citizens and cracks down on anyone questioning the Government or saying "hate speech". Then repeat the process.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Miss Sally said:


> Seems to be a pattern, bring in migrants, don't push for assimilation, get homegrown terrorists who are known, attack happens, Pray for (Insert place here), Shift blame to as many places as possible so that everyone is a target of the Government, Government increases surveillance and diminishes the rights of it's citizens and cracks down on anyone questioning the Government or saying "hate speech". Then repeat the process.


Welcome to The United Kingdom, we hope you enjoy your stay. Seriously though that's been the trend for a long time here now, our CCTV surveillance is beyond ridiculous. Theresa May is particularly authoritarian and wants to shut down the internet as we know it and police our thoughts to what she deems as acceptable. I'm still not a fan of Labour, but May's one of the biggest threats this country has right now between her ridiculous hard-line austerity plans, inability to negotiate or debate worth a shit and horrific communication skills. If a politician is heading a "government" that's failing on money, being showed up at every corner whilst "negotiating" the biggest upheaval of their country in decades and crumbling whenever a straight question is asked of them it's time for them to go. Sadly it looks like it'll be a Tory minority government bartering with Lib-Dems and SNP and giving all sorts of concessions to even run the country effectively. What a fuck up. Corbyn's the best bet we have but I don't think he has he support within Parliament to make any sort of deal happens where he's leading so it's another disaster brought to us by incompetent Tory toffs who shouldn't have even called the election in the first place. Nice one.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Yeah. No basis at all pal. What a preposterous statement i made eh
> 
> Reaper is telling us on a daily basis what a evil religion Islam is and has stated on numerous occasions what the Muslims agenda is and he is a guy who has first hand experience. When are people going to wake the fuck up to this problem


The UK is still 95% non-Muslim. Even of those Muslims in the UK, an overwhelming majority want no aspects of Sharia Law in the UK. I don't see how you can argue your stance with that. Regarding Reaper, I haven't read anything that contradicts the above. I'm not going to read back every single post he's ever made here either. But if you have something then do share. Also some small pressure groups doesn't suggest that hard line Islam will take over the UK. It may suggest issues with Islam, but that's not what's being argues here.

Until you can give me some actual figures as opposed to cherry-picked videos, I'll find it hard to "wake the fuck up" and smell the coffee regarding Sharia Law (which again most Muslims in the country disagree with having any implementation in the UK) taking over here.

On a side note, most Muslim areas are in poorer less integrated places which is where I suspect much of the Sharia Law fans to be from. I'm not sure how those people would have ANY say in the UK laws.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

If Theresa May can make an 18 point opinion poll lead all but disappear, and turn a knock-out into a near thing, she won't be leader going in to the next election.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Explain to me why blocking radical islam websites with their hate fueled material that might prevent a few young children, teenagers or men becoming manipulated into joining their warped cause a bad thing? 

I bet if Corbyn suggested this, he would be declared a hero.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> He was attacking in the name of a group who are supported by Saudi Arabia, whose ideology is bring actively spread by Saudi Arabia.


He had never been to Saudi Arabia, had no family or any ties, never had any direct contact with Saudi Arabia so how can you claim he had links to them?. Granted Saudi Arabia fund and support Isis but they are not alone in doing so. Instead of throwing all the blame at Saudi Arabia why do you not concentrate on the real problem which is Islam. These people who are brainwashed into committing these murderous acts are not doing it for the love and belief of Saudi Arabia. They do it in the name of the fucked up barbaric dated religion that is Islam. If I give you a box of matches it is you who will have to start the fire. You're anti Saudi Arabia agenda is very apparent 




> LOL at you thinking the entire Muslim community is representative of ISIL or the geopolitical interests of Saudi Arabia - Why don't we just shoot them all if this is your view? We can get your boy Ozil while we're at it. Apparently they're all the same. When you want to stoop to the death cult's level, you've become part of the problem.


This boring shit again. When you have little to base your argument on just throw in the predictable racist and just kill all Muslims slur. I have said on many occasions I have Muslims mates. I have never said the whole community is representative of the actions of a few. What I have said over and over is that people like yourself can bury you head in the sand as much as you like but until you can admit that the main issues we are facing is a deep rooted problem within Islam and its teachings and until we start to say it as it is and stop pussying around through fear of being branded racist (which is exactly what you have just thrown at me) then the issues will only escalate 



> Corbyn has not only never called for dialogue with ISIL/Al Qaeda but has completely dismissed it


. 
Really?

https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2017/05/andrew-neil-interviews-jeremy-corbyn-full-transcript/


> JC: I always wanted and always do want peace, always want a dialogue between people of vastly different backgrounds



I do not know anything about you but I would predict your support of Corbyn comes from his attitude and support of the IRA in years gone by






Corbyn gets exposed brutally in this video. Great viewing



Iconoclast said:


> From what I've seen of Corbyn I don't see him as a typical muslim sympathizer (not as bad as Trudeau or the Swedes and definitely not as bad as Merkel). I see him has more pragmatic than most leaders and personally I think he will be more capable of dealing with terrorism. At least he's the first to actually point to the right source of terror as compared to all other leaders.


I respect your opinions more than most on this site Reaper but on this you have got it wrong
















I am all for integrating and respecting other religions and beliefs but this is just ridiculous. A million or more examples of Corbyns extreme sympathising to Muslims on the net. look for yourself 

If Bending over backwards and letting the enemy thrust a 25 inch dildo up your anal passage is capable of dealing with terrorism then yes but I tell you this Corbyn is the biggest threat to the U.Ks security and well being in the history of mankind 




Rugrat said:


> The UK is still 95% non-Muslim. Even of those Muslims in the UK, an overwhelming majority want no aspects of Sharia Law in the UK. I don't see how you can argue your stance with that. Regarding Reaper, I haven't read anything that contradicts the above. I'm not going to read back every single post he's ever made here either. But if you have something then do share. Also some small pressure groups doesn't suggest that hard line Islam will take over the UK. It may suggest issues with Islam, but that's not what's being argues here.
> 
> Until you can give me some actual figures as opposed to cherry-picked videos, I'll find it hard to "wake the fuck up" and smell the coffee regarding Sharia Law (which again most Muslims in the country disagree with having any implementation in the UK) taking over here.
> 
> On a side note, most Muslim areas are in poorer less integrated places which is where I suspect much of the Sharia Law fans to be from. I'm not sure how those people would have ANY say in the UK laws.


And you are questioning my figures :lmao

*Even of those Muslims in the UK, an overwhelming majority want no aspects of Sharia Law in the UK*. You have just made that up off the top of your head

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...se-of-belonging-poll-homosexuality-sharia-law



> ICM conducted face-to-face, at-home interviews with a representative sample of 1,000 Muslims across the UK between 25 April and 31 May 2015. A control sample of 1,008 people representative of the country as a whole were interviewed over the phone to provide a comparison.
> 
> *Nearly a quarter (23%) supported the introduction of sharia law in some areas of Britain*, and 39% agreed that “wives should always obey their husbands”, compared with 5% of the country as a whole. Two-thirds (66%) said they completely condemned people who took part in stoning adulterers, and a further 13% condemned them to some extent. Nearly a third (31%) thought it was acceptable for a British Muslim man to have more than one wife, compared with 8% of the wider population.


I do not think any amount of facts, bombings, killings will help you to "wake the fuck up" and smell the coffee tbh. If you can not see what is in front of you by now then you never will


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> And you are questioning my figures :lmao
> 
> *Even of those Muslims in the UK, an overwhelming majority want no aspects of Sharia Law in the UK*. You have just made that up off the top of your head
> 
> ...


Your own stats say that only 23% want Sharia Law in the UK. How did I make the previous up?

The bombings and killings still don't mean we'll be under the control of Sharia Law. Unless we get 20 times more Muslims in the country we will be nowhere near a Muslim majority. I'm quite happy to suggest we will never be run by Sharia Law when such a small number of the country agree with it.

If Sharia Law gets brought in, who will enforce it? Who would vote for it? Will everyone be forced to change to Islam?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Rowdy Yates said:


> He had never been to Saudi Arabia, had no family or any ties, never had any direct contact with Saudi Arabia so how can you claim he had links to them?. Granted Saudi Arabia fund and support Isis but they are not alone in doing so. Instead of throwing all the blame at Saudi Arabia why do you not concentrate on the real problem which is Islam. These people who are brainwashed into committing these murderous acts are not doing it for the love and belief of Saudi Arabia. They do it in the name of the fucked up barbaric dated religion that is Islam. If I give you a box of matches it is you who will have to start the fire. You're anti Saudi Arabia agenda is very apparent


If you have links to ISIS, you have links to their state supporters. You are right that Saudi Arabia are not alone but it is their extreme Wahhabist ideology that is represented – Not any dominant form of Islam, although it seems to be spreading. I wonder why.



> This boring shit again. When you have little to base your argument on just throw in the predictable racist and just kill all Muslims slur. I have said on many occasions I have Muslims mates. I have never said the whole community is representative of the actions of a few.


You’re the one stating their support for Corbyn is linked to his views on terrorism – In reality it’s more down to his economic policies as well as the fact that minorities traditionally (and quite rightly) despise the Conservative party – You're saying it as if their support has absolutely anything to do with his supposedly soft stance on ISIS, that they do indeed represent the actions of a few. If you don’t want that “boring shit” again don’t say stupid things. 



> stop pussying around through fear of being branded racist (which is exactly what you have just thrown at me) then the issues will only escalate


I never implied you were a racist. Just that the particular point you were trying to make was itself stupid and was also horrendously made.



> What I have said over and over is that people like yourself can bury you head in the sand as much as you like but until you can admit that the main issues we are facing is a deep rooted problem within Islam and its teachings and until we start to say it as it is


This is literally what I’m saying. Where exactly do you think these problems are rooted? If it's the entirety of Islam as you're suggesting why is it the same minority movements committing the attacks? 

If you don't think tracking and challenging their supporters is the solution what is that you propose? You've vented a lot about Islam but have suggested no practical solution whatsoever.



> Really?
> 
> https://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2017/05/andrew-neil-interviews-jeremy-corbyn-full-transcript/
> 
> ...


How the fuck do you equate a willingness to negotiate with the IRA with a willingness to negotiate with ISIS? He’s suggested we should speak to the states with ties to them but categorically ruled out ever dealing with them directly:



> "Jeremy has always argued that there must be a negotiated political solution to the war in Syria and the wider Middle East, and that maintaining lines of communication during conflicts is essential. But Isis cannot be part of those negotiations. Instead, its sources of funding and supplies must be cut off. Owen Smith’s comments were hasty and ill-considered."


The IRA used inhumane methods but were fighting for a human cause – There was no apocalyptic motive, no eschatology – It was a conflict that was only ever going to be solved diplomatically – Which it was. There is absolutely no comparison between the situations. He doesn’t get “brutally exposed” at all – he deals with what are pretty stupid questions about a 30 year old conflict well. A conflict where all sides committed atrocities which we’ve actively tried to move on from – Quite successfully.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gt7lWRtfve8

how the fuck do youtube links work with the youtube tags. This conservative MP is becoming a meme, worth watching if you're a fan of Alan Partridge or really really bad marketing.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



draykorinee said:


> *FIFY*
> 
> how the fuck do youtube links work with the youtube tags. This conservative MP is becoming a meme, worth watching if you're a fan of Alan Partridge or really really bad marketing.


Last year in the Scottish Parliamentary Election my then local MSP Ken MacIntosh made a similar type of video with him and a young voter in the car singing Return of the Mac, meaning return Ken *Mac*Intosh to the Scottish Parliament.






Come polling day he went from the elected MSP for over 15 years to coming third with the Conservative candidate winning.

I get a good kick out of these types of campaign videos, but I don't think the average UK voter is keen on them.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

This is gonna be interesting so might stay up to see the results. I expect a smaller turnout than the previous one though. Some don't care who wins, some are undecided and some will bitch but never actually go to a polling station. 

My local area was always Labour until last time and we became Conservative. I don't expect that to change come Friday.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

I'm gonna order a Takeaway & crack into my crate of 24 Desperados & will probably get through all 24 once it becomes clear that May has sneaked out one, trying not to be blind here but cannot believe people are voting for her. Corbyn is far from perfect but cmon.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> I'm gonna order a Takeaway & crack into my crate of 24 Desperados & will probably get through all 24 once it becomes clear that May has sneaked out one, trying not to be blind here but cannot believe people are voting for her. Corbyn is far from perfect but cmon.


I did that for the Scottish Referendum, 2015 General Election and the EU Referendum. I just had two glass bottles of Irn Bru and crisps for the shit-fests but I'm open to trying new foods for this Thursday, takeaways sound nice but they all close in my bit at 11 and the results don't start kicking in until 1-2ish. The more tense/neck and neck the election turns out to be the more I'll be hyped to watch it through the night (I'm sad, I know).
@draykorinee Turns out that man Greg Knight in the video is actually a drummer in a band.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP4_(band)

The other three members are fellow MPs, two Labour (one of which lost his seat) and the other the SNP's Peter Wishart who's possibly going to lose his seat of Perth and North Perthshire to the Conservatives (oh I'm looking forward to the shitfest of Nicola explaining the SNP losing some seats to the Conservatives for lols).


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Scottish vote and EU vote went the opposite way I wanted so no point staying up for a May victory. I'd rather find out in the morning and go to work grumpy.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Irish Jet said:


> If you have links to ISIS, you have links to their state supporters. You are right that Saudi Arabia are not alone but it is their extreme Wahhabist ideology that is represented – Not any dominant form of Islam, although it seems to be spreading. I wonder why.


Because all Wahabism is is basically a re-prioritization of Mohammad's preaching and the way he lived his life that secularists minimized. It's still the same religion, just told in a slightly different way with a greater emphasis on traditional Islam which secularists acknowledge exists but arbitrarily say isn't applicable today --- so the wahabist convinces those who are moderates that it is indeed applicable today and is their moral duty to return to.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Because all Wahabism is is basically a re-prioritization of Mohammad's preaching and the way he lived his life that secularists minimized. It's still the same religion, just told in a slightly different way with a greater emphasis on traditional Islam which secularists acknowledge exists but arbitrarily say isn't applicable today --- so the wahabist convinces those who are moderates that it is indeed applicable today and is their moral duty to return to.


This is pretty much how my friends described it. I think we're very lucky that so much of our Muslim population is very secular/liberal as I'd imagine it's far easier to persuade those in the Middle East with a more fundamental baseline to the Wahabist viewpoint than like, my mate Raza who supports Man Utd, wears flashy gear and dances with our gay friends in gay clubs and walks behind people at breakfast so he can smell the bacon even if he doesn't actually eat it lol. We have a lot more to fear from "natives" (ie those who are 2nd, 3rd and 4th generation residents) who we push away and disenfranchise than we do the ones we accept. The issue is when people transfer that same "closeness" to the ones who don't share our core values, then you've got a problem. For the ones who are as British as I am (more so in fact if we're talking how long their family have been here) the worst thing we can do is push them away and make them feel isolated, that makes them a far easier target for radicalisation (in much the same way white locals are radicalised after converting to Islam.)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RavishingRickRules said:


> We have a lot more to fear from "natives" (ie those who are 2nd, 3rd and 4th generation residents) who we push away and disenfranchise than we do the ones we accept. The issue is when people transfer that same "closeness" to the ones who don't share our core values, then you've got a problem. For the ones who are as British as I am (more so in fact if we're talking how long their family have been here) the worst thing we can do is push them away and make them feel isolated, that makes them a far easier target for radicalisation (in much the same way white locals are radicalised after converting to Islam.)


You're not disenfranchizing them imo mate :shrug ... That's one of those "do video games cause violence" kind of pseudo-scientific arguments which only seems like it's related. The feeling of alienation is caused by a series of factors that really no one can actually control or cause because they're a result of a series of decisions and ways society is set up that simply cannot be changed to meet the special needs of third culture kids. 

Third Culture Kids are basically 2nd, 3rd generation kids from cultures that are vastly different from the ones they're raised in. The majority of TCK's are like the ones you're describing who can assimilate as well as retain their cultural identity. But a very large and consistently growing minority is undoing their own parents' hard work because they partly blame their parents for forcing them to grow up alienated and repressed. 

However, (and not this is my opinion) now that there is a fully funded movement complete with ideological leaders promising a cultural identity and revamping the west towards meeting the unique needs of alienated TCK's, a very large chunk of them have been convinced that having their culture reign supreme is a very real possibility where they won't feel alienated anymore and so in their mind that's what they're really fighting form. Of course, this is armchair psychology, but as a former TCK myself, I can somewhat relate. 

It's a very seductive prospect when you think about it that you've grown up without any identity to feel like you can die to achieve it ... You see the direction I'm coming at on this?


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> You're not disenfranchizing them mate ... That's one of those "do video games cause violence" kind of psuedo-scientific arguments which only seems like it's related. The feeling of alienation is caused by a series of factors that really no one can actually control or cause because they're a result of a series of decisions and ways society is set up that simply cannot be changed to meet the special needs of third culture kids.
> 
> Third Culture Kids are basically 2nd, 3rd generation kids from cultures that are vastly different from the ones they're raised in. The majority of TCK's are like the ones you're describing who can assimilate as well as retain their cultural identity.
> 
> ...


Oh I agree, I've just also seen a few studies over the years and documentaries of people who were radicalised and often they're the outcasts, the loners, the petty criminals or the just plain broken. I guess a lot of it comes down to the community you're in and how close that community is with other ideologies and ethnicities. I know there are much more tense parts of the country but where I grew up was a melting pot so no real concentration of any one group, we had Muslims, Sikhs, Hindus and Buddhists from Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Nepal, Iran all within 2 streets of my house and that's just the southern asian and middle eastern places, you've also got Jews from various origins, afro-carribean, African, Europeans and local English too so for most kids where I'm from we're all just "British" or English regardless of faith/origin. It's funny you mentioned about having a country to "die for" as I actually know people from 6 different origin countries in their ancestry who all serve in the British Armed Forces. Everyone supports England and the local clubs. I guess it's easier to feel like you belong when you actually do lol.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RavishingRickRules said:


> Oh I agree, I've just also seen a few studies over the years and documentaries of people who were radicalised and often they're the outcasts, the loners, the petty criminals or the just plain broken. I guess a lot of it comes down to the community you're in and how close that community is with other ideologies and ethnicities. I know there are much more tense parts of the country but where I grew up was a melting pot so no real concentration of any one group, we had Muslims, Sikhs, Hindus and Buddhists from Pakistan, India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, Nepal, Iran all within 2 streets of my house and that's just the southern asian and middle eastern places, you've also got Jews from various origins, afro-carribean, African, Europeans and local English too so for most kids where I'm from we're all just "British" or English regardless of faith/origin. It's funny you mentioned about having a country to "die for" as I actually know people from 6 different origin countries in their ancestry who all serve in the British Armed Forces. Everyone supports England and the local clubs. I guess it's easier to feel like you belong when you actually do lol.


Reading that actually proves to me more that multiculturalism is a failed policy but cultural plurality is perfectly fine. A multi-ethnic community actually galvanizes around a homogeneous culture and thrives on the same kind of sameness as racially homogeneous communities. They can develop a sub-culture of their own (and many multi-ethnic communities do), but they thrive only when there is still a primary identity which is obvious here of one of britishness as opposed to British Pakistan or British Sikh or anything like that.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> Reading that actually proves to me more that multiculturalism is a failed policy but cultural plurality is perfectly fine. A multi-ethnic community actually galvanizes around a homogeneous culture and thrives on the same kind of sameness as racially homogeneous communities. They can develop a sub-culture of their own (and many multi-ethnic communities do), but they thrive only when there is still a primary identity which is obvious here of one of britishness as opposed to British Pakistan or British Sikh or anything like that.


Yeah tbh I don't know anyone who identifies as "British <insert religion or homeland here>" at all. We'll maybe say something like "I have Italian ancestry" in conversation or whatever but for most people aged 50ish and younger it's very rare to find people in the UK who're even that religious, never mind to look at themselves and see "British Muslim" or "British Jew." It's funny actually with those terms because my friends and I have often joked of how a lot of our American friends will say "I'm Italian" or whatever yet have never left the US, yet those of us who aren't far removed from our ancestral lands who visit often still just see ourselves as "British." Even English tbh, never discount the national pride of the countries within the United Kingdom, us English are as proud of England as the Scots of Scotland (most major sports are separated too which adds to the competitive pride.) It seems normal for me to watch the cricket with my friends and everybody but his Grandad's rooting for England against Pakistan haha.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



RavishingRickRules said:


> It seems normal for me to watch the cricket with my friends and everybody but his Grandad's rooting for England against Pakistan haha.


I'm so sorry that the old guard of muslim secularists are slowly dying. They were truly remarkable people :mj2 Also, I can't imagine what it must've been like to be England cricket fans in the 2000's ... you guys were fucking horrendous ... Oh and in the 2010's players were leaving tours cuz they were too depressed to play anymore ... :

Btw, the whole hyphenated American+other ethnicity isn't really a thing here either. At least definitely not in the mainstream.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Iconoclast said:


> I'm so sorry that the old guard of muslim secularists are slowly dying. They were truly remarkable people :mj2 Also, I can't imagine what it must've been like to be England cricket fans in the 2000's ... you guys were fucking horrendous ... Oh and in the 2010's players were leaving tours cuz they were too depressed to play anymore ... :
> 
> Btw, the whole hyphenated American+other ethnicity isn't really a thing here either. At least definitely not in the mainstream.


England and sports...haha yeah it's not just cricket. Whilst we have our moments in most sports I think Football/Soccer is the most painful when you're English, it's almost a repetitive cycle of self-abuse haha. And I didn't mean hyphenated, most of our friends who've done it with us haven't added "American" they'll flat out say "I'm Irish" (despite having a Scottish name) or "I'm Italian" or even "I'm Puertolumbian" (Puerto Rican and Columbian haha)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

So now projections are swinging back to the Tories?

Some of them anyway.

And the Tories might actually gain a couple dozen seats or a few more than that.

If they do end up gaining seats, can polling finally be put to rest as about as accurate as reading chicken entrails


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



BRITLAND said:


> I did that for the Scottish Referendum, 2015 General Election and the EU Referendum. I just had two glass bottles of Irn Bru and crisps for the shit-fests but I'm open to trying new foods for this Thursday, takeaways sound nice but they all close in my bit at 11 and the results don't start kicking in until 1-2ish. The more tense/neck and neck the election turns out to be the more I'll be hyped to watch it through the night (I'm sad, I know).


Nothing sad about that dude, & luckily I have places that shut at like 4/5 cause they're right by the clubs that'll be open so I can chow down, I did it for the EU one then made it through a bottle of JD too :lol fpalm


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Oh Dianne.... fpalm she could be our new Home Sec if Labout get in ..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Oh Dianne.... fpalm she could be our new Home Sec if Labout get in ..


& now she's gonna be replaced by Lyn Brown :lol

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/election-2017-40184826

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/poli...y-who-has-replaced-diane-abbott-a3558946.html


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



MMMMD said:


> Oh Dianne.... fpalm she could be our new Home Sec if Labout get in ..


Not anymore!

Its a little bit late, she should have gone ages ago.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Tories are hiding reports on the Saudis after selling all these weapons to them. Boris is as big a shambles as they come...exclusing Abbott.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



deepelemblues said:


> So now projections are swinging back to the Tories?
> 
> Some of them anyway.
> 
> ...


The polls have literally always been predicting a Tory win and were within their standard margin of error for both Trump and Brexit right?

The idea that polls have become less accurate is nonsense.

The problem is with how people are using them, like the idiot who said Hilary had a 99% chance of winning, that wasn't the polls fault it was that idiots fault.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Don't take the polls seriously as indicators for who is going to win and by how much. Its such a small sample of people.

Totally wrong at the last two major elections in Britain. 

Exit polls give more of an idea than pre election ones.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Old School Icons said:


> Don't take the polls seriously as indicators for who is going to win and by how much. Its such a small sample of people.
> 
> Totally wrong at the last two major elections in Britain.
> 
> Exit polls give more of an idea than pre election ones.


They could be right in terms of the popular vote but not focusing on the marginal seats, thus getting the actual result wrong. Labour could very well get a large vote share but if this is a case of the vote share increasing in their safe seats in the cities like Manchester, Liverpool, Newcastle, Bristol etc rather than swing seats it won't amount to much. 

David Cameron got a higher vote share in 2010 than Tony Blair did in 2005 but was short of a majority while Blair got a decent majority. Milliband in 2015 got a higher share of the vote than Brown in 2010 but got less seats.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Serious question for you guys.

Is the muslims as big a problem as reports, ie they get to use their own courts in regards to their own people superceding english law?

Do the refugees eventually become citizens, and if so how long does it take?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



amhlilhaus said:


> Is the muslims as big a problem as reports,* ie they get to use their own courts *in regards to their own people superceding english law?


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Anark said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao



Thanks for clearing that up


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



amhlilhaus said:


> Serious question for you guys.
> 
> Is the muslims as big a problem as reports, ie they get to use their own courts in regards to their own people superceding english law?


It's basically a Sharia state bro. I got done for speeding and when I showed up in court they started throwing stones at me. Made me so mad I honour killed the wife.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



amhlilhaus said:


> Is the muslims as big a problem as reports, ie they get to use their own courts in regards to their own people superceding english law?
> 
> Do the refugees eventually become citizens, and if so how long does it take?


You're actually not that far off. There are honor-related violence and killings happening the UK and other parts of areas that are Muslim and Indian dominant as this is a South Asian disease. In fact, there were over 11,000 recorded incidents between 2010 and 2014 alone that were all related to honor-based violence (this is something that is not exclusive to Muslims as this is a South Asian problem and therefore includes Indian immigrants as well). 

Also, local shariah courts do exist as well but they're not ratified or recognized by the official law of the land. They're basically kangaroo courts that are legitimized within highly insulated muslim communities. Indirectly they do supersede british law as they decide cases that never get reported to the official legal system. Many Muslims still believe that the West is incapable of creating a fair and just legal system and that they're morally obliged to have their cases settled through Shariah and therefore they set up their own courts. There are at least 30 such courts in Britain and they call themselves "councils" and they basically rule on Muslim marriages for the most part - and of course, the rules are backward. Watch the documentary I posted at the end of the article. It's quite harrowing. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/law-and-order/9975937/Inside-Britains-Sharia-courts.html



> *Inside Britain's Sharia courts*
> 
> A new documentary that goes undercover in Britain's Islamic courts reveals the shocking discrimination some women are suffering
> 
> ...












Ignorance of something doesn't mean its lack of existence and impact on the lives of those it influences. People who are not effected by these can joke all they want, but doesn't mean they don't exist.

Multiculturalism is cancer and it needs to be rooted out with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

To the question 'Is the muslims as big a problem as reports, ie they get to use their own courts in regards to their own people superceding english law?" No, it isn't. They don't supercede English law and never will.

Not saying there isn't a problem overall.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

:banderas









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

For some reason I thought this was today.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

If you're having trouble deciding who to vote for out of the main two parties, here's a handy side-by-side guide to help you make up your mind:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Saw this elsewhere



> Here are the reasons the media have told you not to vote Labour alongside the facts. I don't agree with all of JC's policies and don't consider myself traditionally left wing, but principled people intrigue and that's why I've made the effort to put his together as I know our media have not given him a fair crack of the whip.
> 
> 1. "Corbyn is an IRA sympathiser" - The truth is he engaged with them to bring about peace. Ask yourself, if you were splitting up a fight would you stand with one side and shout at the other or would you stand in the middle and try to appease both sides? JC stood in the middle - Every parliamentary transcript I've read corroborates this.
> 
> ...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Wheat fields is GOAT memeing tbh


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

They reported that Dianne Abbott stepped down due to "health reasons". Yeah right :lmao. We all know how close Corbyn and Abbott are personally, so he probably sold that Abbott is ill for her to save face.

In any event, they should have replaced her weeks ago. It may be too little too late.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872242439909670913


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Tories up comfortably in all the polls, averages out at a 8 point lead.

Lib dems doing better than expected aswell which is nice, farron is a good bloke even if i don't agree with a lot of his politics. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Farron is a religious evangelical, I don't believe his backing down on gay people, I think it's a political stunt. Can't stand him. I will be voting lib Dem though as it's the only way to stop the Tories here.

If the polls have Tories winning then it's a done deal. Polls suck.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

L-DOPA said:


> They reported that Dianne Abbott stepped down due to "health reasons". Yeah right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's got foot in mouth syndrome.

It won't make a difference he was never going to win. The mail, s*n and torygraph have a strong hold on large numbers of the electorate.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

heres a crazy thought, if you dont like what's in the sun, express or the mail dont read them 

on a separate note, fuck the Sun newspaper


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Enjoying this final moment of hope before it most likely dies tomorrow.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



draykorinee said:


> Farron is a religious evangelical, I don't believe his backing down on gay people, I think it's a political stunt. Can't stand him. I will be voting lib Dem though as it's the only way to stop the Tories here.
> 
> If the polls have Tories winning then it's a done deal. Polls suck.


*Never ever trust polls. Ever.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*

Well I did my part and voted this morning. All I can do now is wait and see how the rest of the UK votes. That's the first time I've ever went with the SNP.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...t-lead-over-labour-in-final-pre-election-poll



> *Tories on 12-point lead over Labour in ICM's final pre-general election poll*
> 
> When Theresa May called her “snap election” seven weeks ago, the polls were showing Labour facing a general election defeat on the scale of Michael Foot’s 1983 disaster when the party was reduced to just 209 MPs.
> 
> ...


Similarly, the Independent have predicted a landslide win for May. The Guardian are a joke however, it was only a little while ago they claimed Labour was almost level with the Tories on polls. I think these headlines are just a ploy by these left wing papers to get people to go out and vote Corbyn with fervour to be honest.

As @AryaDark mentioned, you cannot fully trust polls when it comes to these things.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Labour are still fucked, did my thing but whatever :shrug


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

before people judge me i did not and will not be voting in this election. as a scouser i have resentment towards the tories for their handling of Hillsborough and disagree with a few of their policies in this manifesto 
however
i will not give my vote to a ludicrous manifesto full of false promises and lies about its costings, deliberately misleading the public and engaging in identity politics as well 
so ill let the safe labour seat in my area play out then see what happens


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Sad that you brits are about to lose your access to internet porn but at least we got #dogsatpollingstations http://mashable.com/2017/06/08/ador...ons/?utm_cid=mash-com-fb-uk-link#sYCt9CMCMqqr


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I voted. Either way we're fucked.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Voted, for what it was worth. Doesn't matter who is in power. The sliding scale in the UK goes: 
slightly less fucked...fucked...slightly more fucked...completely fucked.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Well at least I'll have some fun election themed drinks with some friends tonight :lol.

Either way, going to be a long number of years after this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Thank God

I'm burnt out on having elections every year.

The 2015 election, the 2016 referendum, this election.

I'll be glad to have a few years without election campaigning. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Oh jeez this thread is depressing af.

At least we have the memory of the days when elections were a time of optimism, hope and change.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

5 years of shit, may as well bend over & get ready..


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I voted earlier today. My seat is a marginal between the SNP and Conservatives with Labour not far behind in third. Could go either way, I'm happy my seat is an unpredictable marginal, polls even suggested Labour could just snatch it.

I think it will be one of the few seats in Scotland that will return a Conservative MP as we returned a Conservative MSP at last year's Scottish Parliamentary election and the Conservatives got the most seats in the Council elections this year despite SNP, Labour & an independent Councillor forming a coalition to keep them out. 

My constituency is a wealthy suburban area outside Glasgow with lots of well off pensioners and has the largest Jewish population in Scotland (and possibly the UK) so from that I'm going to guess a Conservative win for my bit. It's nice to be in a constituency where your vote could actually matter rather than somewhere like Hackney where Diane Abbott is winning regardless of how you vote.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

This ain't gonna end well


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Ready for tonight lol, gonna be a rough one..at this rate I'll turn into that Swan loser in rants fpalm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> Ready for tonight lol, gonna be a rough one..at this rate I'll turn into that Swan loser in rants fpalm


Get them whilst they're still cheap lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Just did my bit, and it's the perfect time because the local beer festival is happening down the road this weekend.

Would go tonight but I have to be up at 6am so yes this weekend I will be going to Quaff 'Em City and drinking myself to death.


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> Ready for tonight lol, gonna be a rough one..at this rate I'll turn into that Swan loser in rants fpalm


Impossible. There's no Frosty Jack's or White Lightning amongst that haul!


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Theresa May calls for a UK general election on June 8th*



Old School Icons said:


> Labour will never ever get close to winning with Corbyn.
> 
> I'm thankful for that. The idea of that man running the country is horrifying.


still not as bad as may, she targets people with disabilities, elderly that need social care and wants to bring back fox hunting, a strong human being protects those that are in need of help, may on the other hand is a weak individual who preys on vulnerable, she is going to struggle in the brexit negotiations against strong opposition


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

it's squezzy bitch said:


> still not as bad as may, she targets people with disabilities, elderly that need social care and wants to bring back fox hunting, a strong human being protects those that are in need of help, may on the other hand is a weak individual who preys on vulnerable, she is going to struggle in the brexit negotiations against strong opposition


she also wants to protect businesses and the national interest in those deals. countries have always collected more tax when the rate is lower as less people have the desire to dodge 

corbyns got his problems as well. this elections been a fucking joke


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Hoping for the result I'm not expecting, which is a Corbyn victory. Even defeating a Tory majority would be a victory in itself. However, I'm sadly not expecting either. As for here in Northern Ireland, I voted SDLP. Hopefully DUP get wooped.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Drinks in Edinburgh tomorrow night to drown my sorrows after a Tory victory. The split up here between SNP and the other parties will be interesting. Voted SNP. Not a fan of Scottish Labour.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Ya'll have drinking parties after elections while we have inane marches. Woe is us. :mj2


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Been down & voted :thumbsup


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I didn't vote. I want nothing to do with what happens. We look doomed either way. :batista3


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Oda Nobunaga said:


> Ya'll have drinking parties after elections while we have inane marches. Woe is us. :mj2


Getting drunk is a British tradition tbf especially when bad news is likely


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I'm going to use my powers to predict the future 

....

One side will whine and bitch when they don't win and talk about how everyone is stupid


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

most interested in what happens in scotland.

expect England to be strong conservative and wales to be mostly labour.

Scotland is where its interesting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

oh dear oh dear


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Exit polls say conservative but not majority.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I still expect them to get a majority but will have a good laugh if they don't.

Could I wake up to May's resignation tomorrow morning? That would be oh so sweet.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Oh God. I just saw mention of the possibility of another election :lmao


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

if thats accurate where the fuck did the ukip vote go ?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Please let this be true :lmao 

Go run through some wheat fields May


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Cliffy said:


> if thats accurate where the fuck did the ukip vote go ?


Their vote went with Farage.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

If Conservative don't get majority. Labour, SNP and lim dem combined still wouldn't make enough numbers . Based on the exit polls of course.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

pound has tanked again


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



zrc said:


> Their vote went with Farage.


Weirdly my mate who voted UKIP last election voted the Green party


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

the pound:


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

This is gonna be a mess tbh

Just watching these Tyne & Wear losers tryna beat each other as the fastest to count...every time fpalm


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Narcisse said:


> Voted, for what it was worth. Doesn't matter who is in power. The sliding scale in the UK goes:
> slightly less fucked...fucked...slightly more fucked...completely fucked.


Welcome to our 2016 election.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Cliffy said:


> the pound:


Had to google cause at 1st I thought it was a joke lol damn


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Pumped for the Scotland results, SNP only 34?











Can't wait to see Surgeon's face over this, hopefully being crucified by Andrew Neil, again.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Haven't checked up the results as my power is down until 11pm and I hope with the little bit of 4G I have left on this slow internet that this posts but what has happened so far??


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



InUtero said:


> Haven't checked up the results as my power is down until 11pm and I hope with the little bit of 4G I have left on this slow internet that this posts but what has happened so far??


everyone is freaking out cus exit polls say hung parliament with the tories at around 315 seats, labour around 260, SNP around 35 and lib dems around 15

of course exit polls have proven themselves inaccurate like the last 10 elections in a row in the UK and US


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



InUtero said:


> Haven't checked up the results as my power is down until 11pm and I hope with the little bit of 4G I have left on this slow internet that this posts but what has happened so far??


1st results expected around 11 so should be fine but exit poll suggests no majority, pound getting fisted, could be another election


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****










:vince


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> InUtero said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't checked up the results as my power is down until 11pm and I hope with the little bit of 4G I have left on this slow internet that this posts but what has happened so far??
> ...


That's not true at all. The last few exit polls have been very close. In 2005 it was pretty much 100% accurate. 

The last time an exit poll was drastically wrong was in 1992.


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



InUtero said:


> Haven't checked up the results as my power is down until 11pm and I hope with the little bit of 4G I have left on this slow internet that this posts but what has happened so far??


Looking like May and the Tories have completely shit the bed essentially - hung parliament very possible with no majority coalitions due to enmity between major parties. A scenario where essentially no one can govern.

Could we end up back at the polls AGAIN? fpalm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865855578454806529


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Tbh it only has to be a little wrong for a Cons win, which I expect :mj2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Cliffy said:


> :vince


This is amazing :lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Labour win Newcastle no surprise


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May has to resign 


Unfortunately we'll probably be lumbered with boris as pm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Good to see you guys get clusterfuck elections too!:max


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Seems like exit polls may have been harsh on the Tories thus far. Expect to wake up to bad news...


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Bit of a Conservative swing in Newcastle Central and Sunderland, most likely due to the Brexit factor. Will be interesting to see how that plays out across the country in seats the Tories actually give a shit about.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



FatherJackHackett said:


> Looking like May and the Tories have completely shit the bed essentially - hung parliament very possible with no majority coalitions due to enmity between major parties. *A scenario where essentially no one can govern.*


And maybe if this continues for a few decades people will realize that they don't need a guberment :woo

BTW, on a serious note. How the fuck do you guys get anything done with over 600 assholes that hate each other going at it?


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Can tell when I wake up tomorrow I'm still not going to know what the fucks going on.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

fuck going to bed 

i'll be doing another all nighter like brexit and the US election :banderas :trump


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Tories are so winning man... shouldn't stay up & get my hopes up but fuck it

Watch them get majority


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

So is there any chance that Labour could pull this out the bag or nah? The exit polls certainly didn't call that Sunderland south swing for the tory's. I'm refusing to accept defeat based on the exit polls just yet after the results of the Brexit vote and the American presidency. Hopefully when I wake up tomorrow and turn on the TV I'm as shocked and surprised as I was when I found out Trump had won.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Its like government if it was set up by Franz Kafka over there


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Unorthodox said:


> So is there any chance that Labour could pull this out the bag or nah? The exit polls certainly didn't call that Sunderland south swing for the tory's. I'm refusing to accept defeat based on the exit polls just yet after the results of the Brexit vote and the American presidency. Hopefully when I wake up tomorrow and turn on the TV I'm as shocked and surprised as I was when I found out Trump had won.


If Labour got a majority I would be amazed. I could see them easily causing a hung Parliament but even as someone who likes his polices I can't see Labour gaining a majority


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Those swings were UKIP fuckers voting Cons it seems


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Also if the Tories manage to win by the skin of their teeth then for me the working class people of this country should be ashamed of themselves for voting Tory and getting them over the line.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

What's DUP? 

I ask because when I voted we only got con, labour, lib dem, ukip and green​.


----------



## EpicMike (May 22, 2007)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



zrc said:


> What's DUP?
> 
> I ask because when I voted we only got con, labour, lib dem, ukip and green​.


Democratic Unionist Party

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Unionist_Party


Unionist party in Northern Ireland, they don't field candidates in Britain.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



zrc said:


> What's DUP?
> 
> I ask because when I voted we only got con, labour, lib dem, ukip and green​.


Northern Ireland I think, apparently they'd be cool with joining Cons & they're projected 8 seats lol


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



EpicMike said:


> Democratic Unionist Party
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Unionist_Party
> 
> ...


Ah that would be why then. Just got confused as to what it was.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

Cliffy said:


> May has to resign
> 
> 
> Unfortunately we'll probably be lumbered with boris as pm


I actually think David Davis is more likely to be elected leader or even Amber Rudd, that is if she keeps her seat which isn't certain as of now. Boris I think has damaged himself as leadership material with his disastrous performances as Foreign Secretary.



zrc said:


> What's DUP?
> 
> I ask because when I voted we only got con, labour, lib dem, ukip and green​.


Democratic Unionist Party of Northern Ireland. Very right wing, make UKIP look like tree huggers.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Some fucker is having a BBQ, making me want junk food now lol.


----------



## AAmarth (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Making me piss every time a UKIP result is announced and there's no reaction, and it's even written on the faces of the UKIP representatives that they know they've got no fucking chance. Maybe people have finally woken up.

It's either Corbyn or hung.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

UKIP votes went Labour on that Swindon seat it seemed, but Cons hold


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I wish I could drink right now

Fucking gastroesophageal reflux disease :mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May's little gamble might well completely blow up in her face.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Dibil13 said:


> May's little gamble might well completely blow up in her face.


I'd say it already has TBH.

Even if the cons win having a neck and neck race with someone 'unelectable' like Corbyn has ruined any aura she might have had.

If he'd dumped Abbott a couple of months ago it might have been even worse..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Cliffy said:


> :vince


:ha


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Darlington was key for a Cons majority especially seeing how the exit polls had Cons doing in the NE compared to the actual result, glad Labour held it


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Yeah this might be done for a Tory majority.

Apparently Boris is already making moves.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

No matter what exactly occurs, Theresa May's political future appears as dismal as David Cameron's did less than a full calendar year ago now. 

Pitiful.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

So has May's call for the election severely backfired on her?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Yes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Damn looks like SNP are gonna get fisted a little lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Boris is a snake so not shocked by this. May fucking herself like Cameron did is pretty funny for me to watch.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Labour got Vale of Clwyd from Cons


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May & Corbin both Evens to be the PM following the Election, Boris from 66/1 to 7/1 lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May ran the worst election campaign I've ever seen. She was projected to Balir 97 this shit. 20 point lead. It's a capitulation that's unprecedented.

It's not entirely her fault but she's always been staggeringly incompetent. It was the party's decision to put a presidential style focus on her, completely oblivious to the fact that her bizarre popularity stemmed from a total lack of scrutiny. 

She had everything going for her. Corbyn's campaign managed to galvanize voters, he was positive and engaging - May constantly tried to say as little as possible and much like the manifesto, she avoided giving any sort of details beyond "consultations". It was embarrassing.

The gutter press who portrayed her as a Churchill/Thatcher hybrid already preparing to tear her apart. Classic them. Should take a look at themselves the cunts.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May about now: :Vince2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

DUP candidate says they will not be the NI conservatives in a hung Parliament


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

:lol Farage said he's coming back if a Corbyn coalition gets in

& Labour just got Battersea from Cons


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

The forecast now.... 

322 Cons.....

SNP getting absolutely raped


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Can I vote for Lord Buckethead?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Wait ... I'm really confused. 










This according to Bing.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Angus lost his seat :lmao

Take that you fat rangers hating bastard

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Irish Jet said:


> May ran the worst election campaign I've ever seen. She was projected to Balir 97 this shit. 20 point lead. It's a capitulation that's unprecedented.
> 
> It's not entirely her fault but she's always been staggeringly incompetent. It was the party's decision to put a presidential style focus on her, completely oblivious to the fact that her bizarre popularity stemmed from a total lack of scrutiny.
> 
> ...


Exactly.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Wait ... I'm really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of vital places not done yet the forecast still has Cons with most seats, 4 short of majority (need 326)

Currently

Lab 68
Cons 57
SNP 11
DUP 3
Plaid 2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Wait ... I'm really confused.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what has happened so far. Exit polls have come out predicting results and so far it looks very accurate. 

SNP losing loads to tories is what is keeping them as the most popular party but not having a majority. SNP have been too obsessed with a second referendum same as Lib Dems whereas Labour have focused on issues that matter to people more then Brexit and have no alienated half the population.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> Lots of vital places not done yet the forecast still has Cons with most seats, 4 short of majority (need 326)


Forecasts are based on polling people after they just voted right?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Forecasts are based on polling people after they just voted right?


Ye the exit polls, SNP are getting destroyed & it's edging Cons closer to the majority, May's gonna survive by the skin of her fucking teeth


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Well most of what ya'all are saying is like political greek to me since I'm not aware of all the players in this, but generally whenever I've seen parties get early leads like these, they have held on in upset elections. 

But that's only based on observing some elections since 1987 tho. Nothing scientific :lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Like in America you have a lot of areas that are "safe" seats and a lot of the tory ones are yet to come in


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Fuck off Scotland.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

:lmao I saw someone compare May to Margaret Thatcher ............. ......... ....... 

..... 

...

I can't believe I'm reading this.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Been saying for months keep an eye on Scotland. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Nick Clegg lost his seat

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

fucking cunt


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

SNP starting to worry me here...


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

UKIP would have gotten more votes but they have problems with the poles 

Shame I didn't think of that one when it was actually reverent


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Meh. Kurt Eichenwald's self-immolation has become much funnier than this.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Scots getting fisted is handing this to Cons tbh fpalm


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Don Jeremy holding it down in Isllington with 40k

"Monster raving loony party" fpalm


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

tories projected to be only 4 seats off a majority atm by the BBC...

it would be funny as hell if may is saved by the SNP's epic collapserino

hey sturgeon you gonna be talking about holding that second independence referendum tomorrow? somehow, i think not.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Ukip leader got fucked in Boston loool 3k votes

Dozing off here


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Salmond lost his seat aswell :lmao

Fat rangers hating bastard 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

No idea what's going on but glad lots of you seem to be having fun with this!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872999516462620672


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Quite crazy that the failings of the SNP are ultimately what will keep the Conservatives in power

Delighted to see Sturgeon and Salmond looking like they have eaten a bowl of dogshit :lmao Pair of cunts banging on about a second independence referendum. It is quite clear the population have made there choice

For all the euphoria around Corbyn if Labour end up with around 270 seats as (expected) it will be Labours 13th best performance out of 19 general elections since WW2. And this absolute twat of a man has the cheek to call for the opposition leader to resign. A opposition leader who was never elected by the public in the first place. In the grand scheme of things Labour have been hammered yet again but this is being touted as a victory. Absolute jokers


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I'd say there's a good chance the DUP are going to swoop in and save the Tories. They're clearly up for a coalition.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

What? How is this a loss? They have made gains in an election where they were expected to lose and lose heavily. Anyone who thought Labour would get a majority had no clue. May has ran an utter dogshit campaign and if she stays in power I will be shocked. She called this election gain even more seats because they were massively ahead in the polls. This election is clearly a failure for the tories it is no way a failure for labour.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872999516462620672


He does have a bit of a track record.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

that's some :trump level irl shitposting right there


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Roy Mustang said:


> What? How is this a loss? They have made gains in an election where they were expected to lose and lose heavily. Anyone who thought Labour would get a majority had no clue. May has ran an utter dogshit campaign and if she stays in power I will be shocked. She called this election gain even more seats because they were massively ahead in the polls. This election is clearly a failure for the tories it is no way a failure for labour.


I question the common sense of anybody who takes any notice of the polls in the first place. It is totally irrelevant what people thought might happen and it makes no difference if The Conservatives called for this snap election. Facts are this is a general election and Labour are nowhere near victory, The Tories will stay in power and nothing changes. This is Labours 6th worst election in terms of seats held since WW2. How is it anything but a loss?. The history books will show the Conservatives won the 2017 election. Not a thing about Labours gain from there last pitiful showing will be mentioned. May is a cunt and you are correct she has run a terrible campaign, and she still won


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Rowdy Yates said:


> I question the common sense of anybody who takes any notice of the polls in the first place. It is totally irrelevant what people thought might happen and it makes no difference if The Conservatives called for this snap election. Facts are this is a general election and Labour are nowhere near victory, The Tories will stay in power and nothing changes. This is Labours 6th worst election in terms of seats held since WW2. How is it anything but a loss?. The history books will show the Conservatives won the 2017 election. Not a thing about Labours gain from there last pitiful showing will be mentioned. May is a cunt and you are correct she has run a terrible campaign, and she still won


The Tories went from a 20 point lead to looking like being unable to form a majority government, this has to be considered a massive Labour win. 

May is losing the leadership within the next 6 months guaranteed.

Also its my understanding (though happy to be corrected) that parties like the SNP are a big part of labour's absolute result seat number wise looking bad compared to historical numbers, so those metrics are kinda unfair.

Btw as of 10 mins ago with 630 out of 650 seats called a Tory majority has become a mathematical impossibility.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Alkomesh2 said:


> The Tories went from a 20 point lead to looking like being unable to form a majority government, this has to be considered a massive Labour win.
> 
> May is losing the leadership within the next 6 months guaranteed.
> 
> Also its my understanding (though happy to be corrected) that parties like the SNP are a big part of labour's absolute result seat number wise looking bad compared to historical numbers, so those metrics are kinda unfair.


Not that your analysis is wrong. 

But as an outsider it looks to me like everybody lost. 

Claiming that labor "won" when the country doesn't have a majority government is like awarding a gold medal to the person who drowned the fastest.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Alkomesh2 said:


> The Tories went from a 20 point lead to looking like being unable to form a majority government, this has to be considered a massive Labour win.
> 
> May is losing the leadership within the next 6 months guaranteed.
> 
> Also its my understanding (though happy to be corrected) that parties like the SNP are a big part of labour's absolute result seat number wise looking bad compared to historical numbers, so those metrics are kinda unfair.


The SNP and Lib Dems will only form a coalition with Labour if there is something in it for them. Even if the 3 parties formed a coalition at this stage they are still behind the Tories so a coalition is absolutely pointless and will not happen. If anything the DUP and Tories will join together which should take the Tories above the 326 needed for majority power. May could be out of power later on today but the Conservatives will still be running the show until the next election. Not Labour

Fact is Corbyn never come close to being in charge and implementing his unrealistic manifesto on the British people so how is this a great day for Labour?. The media can spin it however they want but the fact remains Labour lost the election and the Conservatives remain in power.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Not that your analysis is wrong.
> 
> But as an outsider it looks to me like everybody lost.
> 
> Claiming that labor "won" when the country doesn't have a majority government is like awarding a gold medal to the person who drowned the fastest.


That's fair, objectively the election result is a draw, subjectively labour surpassed expectations by so much its hard not to be happy about the result if you were supporting them. Its like a highschool sports team getting a draw against a proper professional team. Its hard not to feel happy for the BLP with this result. 

It's looking like the tories will still make gov with some Irish party, but apparently Sinn Fein have won a couple of seats and historically owe Corbyn heaps but also historically have never actually taken up their seats in the UK Parliament because you have to swear loyalty to the Queen and they have always refused to do so in the past.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Not that your analysis is wrong.
> 
> But as an outsider it looks to me like everybody lost.
> 
> Claiming that labor "won" when the country doesn't have a majority government is like awarding a gold medal to the person who drowned the fastest.


I mean, you're not wrong. However the Tories no longer having a majority means Labour has more of a share in policies going through plus the Tories still have the onerous task of getting Brexit and the next 4 years right. Its a really great result for Labour especially in contrast to where we were 1 year ago.

Its a hugely embarrassing moment for May and another embarrassing moment for the Tories after Cameron had to walk.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Alkomesh2 said:


> That's fair, objectively the election result is a draw, subjectively labour surpassed expectations by so much its hard not to be happy about the result if you were supporting them. Its like a highschool sports team getting a draw against a proper professional team. Its hard not to feel happy for the BLP with this result.
> 
> It's looking like the tories will still make gov with some Irish party, but apparently Sinn Fein have one a couple of seats and historically owe Corbyn heaps but also historically have never actually taken up their seats in the UK Parliament because you have to swear loyalty to the Queen and they have always refused to do so in the past.


And the DUP is a Unionist party who hold ten seats. And they despise Corbyn for the support he gave the IRA so they will naturally do anything to help a cause against him. 

Labour can barely be classed as a high school team in this situation. They are the main rivals of the Conservatives but have fallen behind in recent years. The best way I would explain it in sports terms is the Cavs are getting destroyed at half time 85-22 in game 4. They stage a spirited fightback in the 3rd and 4th qtr but the game ends 94-78 to the warriors. The Cavs fought back well but ultimately never come close to winning the game. Some deluded Cavs fans will try to claim the morale victory and heap praise on the team for the spirited performance but ultimately it is irrelevant as they lost the game and the series which is what has happened to Labour

How can you claim this election a draw? :lmao. Labour won some extra seats but still have no power in the grand scheme of things. Corbyns manifesto and the changes he promised to make are worth nothing while the Tories will still make the rules and call the shots. This election was definitely not a draw


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Even though Labour gained several seats the winners are still the ones who form the government. At this point Tories and DUP need only 2 more seats to achieve it.
If Boris really becomes PM, I'm expecting the negotiations with the UE to be really funny and of course without any result.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



draykorinee said:


> I mean, you're not wrong. *However the Tories no longer having a majority means Labour has more of a share in policies *going through plus the Tories still have the onerous task of getting Brexit and the next 4 years right. Its a really great result for Labour especially in contrast to where we were 1 year ago.
> 
> Its a hugely embarrassing moment for May and another embarrassing moment for the Tories after Cameron had to walk.


:lmao

Have you got the slightest clue about how this works?. With the 10 DUP seats the Tories will make it to 326 which leaves them in charge. Labour have no say on any policies. The prime minister will be from the conservative party. When the Conservatives put forward a plan to change a law or a new tax etc it will go to a vote. Every member of parliament has a vote. Labour will have around 270 MPs in parliament while the Conservatives will have around 315 so the likelihood is that if the Tories stick together then they will win every vote put forward which means ultimately Labour still have no say. 

The word HUNG parliament comes into play when 2 parties join together to make it to the 326 target however in reality it means nothing. The conservatives still have all the power


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Some thoughts....

What a humiliation for May. The election looked a shrewd call at the time and it's backfired spectacularly. She ran a shit campaign and she's absolutely blown it.

The only part that when to plan was the battering taken by the SNP. If the Tories hadn't done as they did in Scotland of all places, Labour really would've been right behind them

:sodone

Robertson and Salmond both losing their seats :farage

Where the fuck did the UKIP voters go if not for May and her 'hard' Brexit?

I agree with others here that there are no real winners if you look at the big picture - Corbyn did very well to spin this into a big positive for Labour but ultimately he's nowhere near a majority or being PM.

He might've done even better if he'd got rid of Diane Abbott sooner. Also a lot of people just don't trust Labour with the economy, in the same way a lot of people don't trust the Tories with the NHS.

Who knows what this means for Brexit. Assuming May stays, she will be more accountable, but at the same time the process will no doubt be frustrated, particularly by the Lib Dems/SNP.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Smh dozed off & woke up to this

DUP will save May, this isn't a Labour win at all


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Seb said:


> Where the fuck did the UKIP voters go if not for May and her 'hard' Brexit?
> .


Good point. I think the fact that May herself voted Remain did her no favours and who is to say the majority who voted leave want a hard Brexit. For some reason May convinced herself that people wanted a hard Brexit and it appears she seriously got that wrong. Ultimately she is finished and if the Brexit talks did not start in the next couple of weeks I think she would have been forced to walk today. I wonder how far Farage could have taken UKIP if he had stayed on. They have completely fell to bits since his departure

Crazy to think that it is only 16 years ago since Tony Blair obliterated the Tories when winning 412 seats. It shows how fast and low Labour have fallen that a generally very poor showing of around 265 seats is being hailed a massive victory


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May should walk and leave the party to hammond or rudd, boris would be a disaster for the country 
hats off to corbyn he actually campaigned successfully even if i fundamentally disagreed with him 
the DUP will tie it up for the tories i assume, wouldn't put it past farron to get involved either


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

It's gonna be DUP, Farron already said no & May has no intentions to resign


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Also, for non-Euro folks, the best thing about British elections is all the mental indies that stand. This year featured Mr Fishfinger and Lord Buckethead, who ran against Theresa May herself.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873006103562473474
He got 249 votes :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I saw some mentions of "Lord Buckethead" in the media. At first I thought it was the longtime session guitarist.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

"Prime minister, the gamble has not paid off and its all down to your terrible robotic campaign with a manifesto you approved that offered nothing new. I think you may have to resign"

"No! No! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! I WON'T DIE!"


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> Smh dozed off & woke up to this
> 
> DUP will save May, this isn't a Labour win at all


May won't be saved by anyone. Tories won't trust her to keep them afloat. I'm expecting for a power struggle in the Tory party. At this point I see Rudd or Davis as favorites.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Rowdy Yates said:


> How can you claim this election a draw? :lmao. Labour won some extra seats but still have no power in the grand scheme of things. Corbyns manifesto and the changes he promised to make are worth nothing while the Tories will still make the rules and call the shots. This election was definitely not a draw


The conservatives are weak going into Brexit negotiations as you can bet the EU will take this as a hit to their mandate, there is almost certainly going to be a new leader in the near future with all the chaos associated with that. 

Conversely the BLP is now certain to unite behind Corbyn in a way they hadn't in the past and otherwise never would.

The DUP are almost certain to vote for the cons for leader, but what makes you think they'll help the cons pass the legislation they want?

The tories don't get to make the rules and call the shots without the support of another party, something they didn't need before this election, an election they not only didn't need to call, but actually promised they wouldn't. 

The cons have screwed themselves royally. 

Also btw Corbyn got a higher share of the vote than Blair in 2005, 40% to 35% and got the biggest gain in vote share of a labour leader, up from 31%, since Atlee in 1945.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



MickDX said:


> May won't be saved by anyone. Tories won't trust her to keep them afloat. I'm expecting for a power struggle in the Tory party. At this point I see Rudd or Davis as favorites.


Most seem to be behind her but she's weak atm, a weak & unstable PM in today's age, in any age is gonna raise alarms. Especially with the snakes lurking.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

UKIP leader resigned :lmao

If Farage comes back fpalm


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

SNP :lol Those troublesome cretins deserved everything they got last night.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

What is peoples' issue with Corbyn? Surely the conservatives wanting the poor to eventually die through years of mistreatment due to constant conservative rule is worse than MOOZLEMS.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

DUP yeah we see what's happens. May should have just took her years this should have been a landslide. Happy the SNP fucked up as well though. Nice seeing that Clegg get the boot as well. Shock sure but still a Tory Government.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Can we get William Regal rapping about being like British parliament well hung, again. :lmao


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

May managed to completely fuck up a nigh-on unfuckupable situation through a nightmare concoction of stupid policies, not staying on point and just generally being wholly uninspiring.

Corbyn, by contrast, ran a campaign that motivated people. The voting by demographics will be interesting this time, as he appeared to mobilise the young who failed to turn up for the referendum last year to get off their arses and get to the polls. It's a shame he did that through a platform of pie-in-the-sky promises of bank holidays, war on business and wealth creators and a worryingly naive stance on the nuclear deterrent but credit where credit is due I guess.

Anyway looks like the Democratic Unionists may bail the Tories out here as they will be inclined to do anything they can to keep Corbyn out of power, although from a personal standpoint for May the vultures look like they're circling. I see there are already rumblings of Davis getting the blame for 'pushing' May into the snap election :lol it was a very shrewd decision at the time as most acknowledged, they just completely fucked up their campaign.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Any Northern Irish here or anyone know about the DUP? 

All I'm getting is far right stuff. I know they wanted Brexit though.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

LOL at people spinning this anything but a disaster for the Tories. This was an election called for the very purpose of an opportunistic power grab and they’ve actually managed to lose their majority. Labour have made incredible progress in the last few weeks – They were projected to be wiped off the map. 

The DUP’s policies getting mainstream attention in England may actually be rather amusing. They’re comfortably the most reprehensible party in the building. Basically the Tories from 50 years ago with even worse PR. This 3 seat majority coalition (or agreement) isn’t sustainable – If they try and force through the next 5 years, through all the fallout of Brexit they’ll be setting themselves up for a monumental implosion – Can’t scapegoat the Lib Dems this time. 

I imagine there’ll be another election later this year and I doubt May will even survive until then. She has to go.



T'Challa said:


> Any Northern Irish here or anyone know about the DUP?
> 
> All I'm getting is far right stuff. I know they wanted Brexit though.


Prepare for banter and some good old arguments about flags, because that's what really matters.


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



T'Challa said:


> Any Northern Irish here or anyone know about the DUP?
> 
> All I'm getting is far right stuff. I know they wanted Brexit though.


As far as I know they're pretty hardline Brexiters, more so than the majority of the Tories, so if a coalition is formed with them could be slightly better news on that front for people like me. Like you though, I know almost fuck all about the rest of their platform and chances are I probably won't like most of it.



Irish Jet said:


> LOL at people spinning this anything but a disaster for the Tories. This was an election called for the very purpose of an opportunistic power grab and they’ve actually managed to lose their majority. Labour have made incredible progress in the last few weeks – They were projected to be wiped off the map.


Agreed, this was a complete abortion for the Tories and Labour have done remarkably.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I'm actually in agreement that May needs to go, but not for the reasons why Labor supporters are claiming. 

She needs to go because she's weak, ineffectual and unelected by her own party and all she's going to achieve is continue to weaken the Tories and therefore England as a whole. For countries as dependent on their governments as England, they need strong Prime Ministers.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I have to steal that one.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Well this has been an entertaining election for sure! I wonder where Labour would be now had they got on board the Corbin bus right from the start instead of spending months and months throwing their toys out the pram and trying to assassinate his character. Part of me wonders if perhaps Labour's own hostility to Corbin in some twisted way garnered him greater public support, or whether with support from the party from day one, Labour could have done even better?

Some fun times ahead.


----------



## AAmarth (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> I'm actually in agreement that May needs to go, but not for the reasons why Labor supporters are claiming.
> 
> She needs to go because she's weak, ineffectual and unelected by her own party and all she's going to achieve is continue to weaken the Tories and therefore England as a whole. For countries as dependent on their governments as England, they need strong Prime Ministers.


But the only person viable to check those boxes is Jeremy Corbyn. 

He's passionate about what he believes in and he's a people person. As much as England does need a strong Prime Minister, we also need someone to pick us up mentally and emotionally because there are so many people almost irreperably damaged by the trail of shit previous PM's have left behind.

It never hurts to have someone who speaks like a normal person help fix issues before they start to implement their own policies and lead a country. IMO, we're never going to have the ideal _strong_ PM until the country itself is fixed - I have no reason to dislike the country I live in, but it's fucked and it has been fucked for a long time.

Much of that has been down to having a cunt like Blair in office who started a war we're barely out of, Gordon Brown who, in his defence wasn't a bad person in office, but was thrown into the deep end at a really bad time for the country, and David fucking Cameron goes without saying. His forehead was bigger than his brain, political or not.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

True but Cameron is stronger than the lot of them in the Tory Party right now. Only his right hand man was a viable choice and no not Clegg.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

*Election Reaction*

Well, we're heading it looks like for the 2nd coalition government in three elections. The Tories have barely managed to hold on to a majority and now have the DUP of all parties propping them up to looking like a 2 seat majority. I honestly don't know much about the DUP other than being very socially conservative and hardline Brexiteers....which the 2nd is good for me, it will be interesting to see how NI plays out from now considering Corbyn's history with Sinn Fein and the DUP being unionists. I could see them toeing in line with Tory policy for the most part simply because of that but we have to see what happens. I'm sure @InUtero will have something to say about it...

A lot of arguments have been made about Labour's performance, was it a success? Was it a victory? Well you can't really call it a victory considering the fact that the Tories will still hold power albeit in a coalition with less of a majority. But I have to give the devil his due, for the most part Corbyn played it right. He realized he couldn't argue solely on the grounds of Brexit because he would have been toast. Instead, he put forward policies regarding other areas of concern, campaigned hard and was positive. As others have said, had he got rid of Diane Abbott quicker they may have done even better. His biggest mistake was definitely having Abbott as home secretary which seemingly made at least that part of his potential cabinet a laughing stock. But he played the long sweeping game when it came to policies and broadened out what the vision for Britain under the Labour party would be and it managed to get him a result that seemed unfathomable a month ago. Credit where credit is due, realistically Labour would have never won and it's certainly not a victory but for Corbyn and his supporters it buys him some time and will ultimately likely secure him as leader for now.

The long sweeping policy game was exactly the opposite of what May should have done, and her insistence of both authoritarian and controversial policies as well as her lack of assertiveness and hard campaigning is what did her over. Most importantly, she made one key mistake: *She confused support for getting Brexit done for overall support for her. That certainly was not the case.* Instead of mostly campaigning on a few key issues such as Brexit and Immigration to secure what was supposed to be a dominate victory for her, she instead focused on pushing policies that were widely unpopular and in fact had very little to say on Brexit. The regulation of the internet and the now dubbed "Dementia Tax" certainly were the key issues that forced her back. The most likely demographic to vote Conservative, that being the older generation were very much put off by the social care policies of May and gave them little reason to turn up in big numbers. Meanwhile, policies such as free tuition fees for students saw my age voting bloc and below turn up in big numbers for Corbyn and that certainly gave his campaign a huge boost.

May has nobody to blame but herself for this result, she's nowhere near as popular as Cameron and hopefully from my perspective, she'll go in 6 months and we'll potentially have someone like David Davis, who is much less authoritarian and libertarian leaning. I may have a reason to support the Tories under him but we will see. I'd wager it would be a three horse race between Boris, Davis and Rudd if it came down to it. Davis is by far the best choice out of the three. Boris as leader :lmao :sodone.

The good news is the SNP took a kicking. The best news of the night is seeing that cunt Angus Robertson go. Got absolutely sick of that cunt mouthing off about Scottish interests and independence so it will be huge welcome that he's not there. Salmond losing his seat is amusing as well. Hopefully Sturgeon will see it as a sign to let go of Independence for now, amazes me that Scottish healthcare and education are seemingly going downhill (yay for scottish socialism and deficit spending ) and yet the focus is a 2nd referendum. It's a shame that clueless Mhairi Black didn't go either...

Speaking of 2nd referendums, the Lib Dem resurgence never materialized and only got 12 seats. This is good news for Brexit as the push for a 2nd referendum got hit back, unless Labour backtracks on supporting Brexit going through. I think this is more evidence of how well Labour played this despite losing. Many who may have voted Lib Dem I think switched to Labour due to their campaign and how terrible May's campaign/manifesto was. Both a positive and negative: a positive because there seems now to be less of a real opposition to Brexit going through but a negative because Socialism is becoming popular again....

Clegg finally lost his seat :lmao :mark:

UKIP :lmao. Well it wasn't surprising, they were always going to not do well now with the EU referendum done. I doubt they will rise to any sort of prominence now. Nuttall has already resigned so we're going to have yet ANOTHER UKIP leadership contest unless :farage comes back :lmao.

Overall, rather than giving us security, it brings about uncertainty surrounding Brexit and puts the EU in a better place. This isn't a good thing but then again, May's campaign was so bad that I just couldn't get behind it, even if it were to keep Corbyn away from No. 10. We have yet more interesting times ahead of us...


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao
> 
> Have you got the slightest clue about how this works?. With the 10 DUP seats the Tories will make it to 326 which leaves them in charge. Labour have no say on any policies. The prime minister will be from the conservative party. When the Conservatives put forward a plan to change a law or a new tax etc it will go to a vote. Every member of parliament has a vote. Labour will have around 270 MPs in parliament while the Conservatives will have around 315 so the likelihood is that if the Tories stick together then they will win every vote put forward which means ultimately Labour still have no say.
> 
> The word HUNG parliament comes into play when 2 parties join together to make it to the 326 target however in reality it means nothing. The conservatives still have all the power


Lets forget that Labour/SNP/Lib dem and green party will work together :hmmm

I mean they lost multiple votes in the last 7 years even with a majority, so them having less and everyone else having more after this election means they have more say in policies going through, its very simple maths. Sorry that goes over your head. They have to rely on the DUP backing them to stop an SNP/Labour/Lib dem/green party vote against them, that wasn't the case before. So yes more say.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



AAmarth said:


> But the only person viable to check those boxes is Jeremy Corbyn.


Leader he definitely is. You won't get an argument from me on that. 

It's just that what I've read of his politics and policy direction, it's generally what I would consider wrong for the society because he's what we would call in the states a tax and spend liberal. I don't know how fiscally responsible Corbyn would be however. 

This line "party of the many" is based on the bastardized interpretation of capitalism that assumes that money stays at the top and has always been at the top and doesn't benefit the worker (which has been socialism's cancerous ideology based on a lack of understanding of economics) - when in fact in free capitalist societies we fully understand that the money starts at the bottom and the worker benefits years in advance before the capitalist actually starts seeing any of the money. 

It's going to take a lot to explain this here, but FWIW I'm glad that Corbyn has no shot of becoming prime minister.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Lord Buckethead was the only real choice.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



draykorinee said:


> Lets forget that Labour/SNP/Lib dem and green party will work together :hmmm


That's still not enough though is it?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> I'm actually in agreement that May needs to go, but not for the reasons why Labor supporters are claiming.
> 
> She needs to go because she's weak, ineffectual and unelected by her own party and all she's going to achieve is continue to weaken the Tories and therefore England as a whole. For countries as dependent on their governments as England, they need strong Prime Ministers.


Yeah she fucked herself in a power grab and showed how weak she is. She need to go if we are going to get a good deal put of brexit.


Once again proven right in voting remain not because the EU is even remotely good but the tories being useless


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Roy Mustang said:


> Yeah she fucked herself in a power grab and showed how weak she is. She need to go if we are going to get a good deal put of brexit.
> 
> 
> Once again proven right in voting remain not because the EU is even remotely good but the tories being useless


Someone that was once pro-EU and has no _personal _conviction against it. There's no fire there and imo sometimes that is far more important in a politician than their methodical policy positions. This idea that there should be exit negotiations seems drummed up to me in order to delay the proceedings anyways, but I can't say for sure. 

Lack of conviction was one of Hillary's biggest weaknesses too (aside from all the other crap).

I tend to agree with John Browne. Not sure if you would though:


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I've never seen UK in such a chaos. It all started with the Brexit gamble. Even if Brexit would be so beneficial as some claim, UK is going down.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873137069283061760
UK is a fucking mess man


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> UK is a fucking mess man


Ok. So let's say they make Corbyn PM. 

You do realize he can't govern without a clear majority right ... If anything if you want to destroy Corbyn and Labor forever, you make him PM at this point and just make him a lame-duck ... 

BTW, @L-DOPA --- What's wrong with the Scottish demanding independence?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Ok. So let's say they make Corbyn PM.
> 
> You do realize he can't govern without a clear majority right ... If anything if you want to destroy Corbyn and Labor forever, you make him PM at this point and just make him a lame-duck ...
> 
> BTW, @L-DOPA --- What's wrong with the Scottish demanding independence?


This is what I mean by we're fucked, we're looking at some form of coalition which is not what I want. Labour were never getting a majority so I expected the worst already, but this? 

& those fucking Scots can do one, they voted already a few years ago & they voted to stay


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Perhaps the only good thing from these elections might be May's resignation if it happens. Anyway the pressure is huge for the Tories to deliver a good Brexit, but they will fail miserably. Tories need a great leader to have a chance. As bad Cameron was he is far better than May.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Ok. So let's say they make Corbyn PM.
> 
> You do realize he can't govern without a clear majority right ... If anything if you want to destroy Corbyn and Labor forever, you make him PM at this point and just make him a lame-duck ...
> 
> BTW, @L-DOPA --- What's wrong with the Scottish demanding independence?


What I see with the whole Scotland situation is the fact that they already had a vote, and they voted to stay.

So what are they going to do? Just keep having a yearly vote until they are independent? It makes no sense, it's like with this election there was talks about another EU vote, so that makes our voices useless the first time. It just doesn't make sense to me to keep getting people to vote if the answer is going to be the same again, if the Scotland people didn't want independence then why the hell do they keep looking for it?


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

havent seen such a positive reaction to a loss since city beat the shite at goodison in the 2013/14 season

Rudd should take the reins of the Conservative party imo she actually had the backbone to go to the debate and handled it well under pressure 
from what we've seen in this election both parties need to revise their manifestos if they are to go again in october 

the idea of corbyn as pm still doesn't appeal to me, may doesn't either but that's how people have voted. shes just had arguably the worst campaign in the history of British politics and she still won


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



MK_Dizzle said:


> What I see with the whole Scotland situation is the fact that they already had a vote, and they voted to stay.
> 
> So what are they going to do? Just keep having a yearly vote until they are independent? It makes no sense, it's like with this election there was talks about another EU vote, so that makes our voices useless the first time. It just doesn't make sense to me to keep getting people to vote if the answer is going to be the same again, if the Scotland people didn't want independence then why the hell do they keep looking for it?


It's pretty clear at this point that Scottish don't want independence. Given how many seats SNP lost I'm expecting Sturgeon to reconsider her position.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

New Labour is dead, that's for sure. This election sealed the deal.

Labour is back in the area of the left it was before Tony Blair came around.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Irish Jet said:


> Prepare for banter and some good old arguments about flags, because that's what really matters.







:bosque



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Jamaican said:


> That's still not enough though is it?


Its around 5 short IF you include the DUP voting with the Tories. The DUP wanted a softer brexit as did the other 4, so the Tories will be outnumbered unless they've got that as part of their deal.
It also discounts the Tories voting against themselves as they did in the vote about Sundays etc.
The Tories lost 3 times when they had the majority and six times when in coalition, just because they have 318 seats doesn't mean all 318 will vote yes, before when they had 330 they had more leeway, but their losses and Labours gains change the landscape a little bit.

Regardless, the point is that Labour have more of a say now than they did before this election which someone weirdly seemed to dispute. The Tories always have to rely on the DUP to prevent a coalition shutting down their policies, unless they're able to convince some other cross party support somewhere. 

Lab+SNP+ LIB + others is 321 the tories have 318 the DUP 10. Its going to make it very interesting come policy voting, before this election there was no such concern outsie of the Tories voting against themselevs (Which they did do 9 times)


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Cliffy said:


> :bosque
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


That was actually hilarious thanks for sharing


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



T'Challa said:


> Any Northern Irish here or anyone know about the DUP?
> 
> All I'm getting is far right stuff. I know they wanted Brexit though.


Basically, they're actual conservatives and very archaic lads. Anti-gay marriage, anti-abortion, there's even a number of creationists and climate change deniers in the party. I agree with their pro-Union stance and that's about where it ends.

Tories will be absolutely crucified for working with them. People are already having meltdowns over it.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Well, sounds like the DUP are awesome folk who have their priorities right. Given that they're so unpopular in England shows just how far far far left you guys have become. I would hate to see this happen to the states. 

Not that I would've voted for them since they sound authoritarian as fuck, but they have the _right_ ideas.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Dibil13 said:


> Basically, they're actual conservatives and very archaic lads. Anti-gay marriage, anti-abortion, there's even a number of creationists and climate change deniers in the party. I agree with their pro-Union stance and that's about where it ends.
> 
> Tories will be absolutely crucified for working with them. People are already having meltdowns over it.


I guess doing a deal with the SNP was out of the question. I was sure they will ally themselves with them. That said one of the key reasons they won majority with Cameron is because they said if Labour was in charge they be in bed with the SNP guess the Tories didn't want to get caught out there.

I'm also extremely sure SNP would have said yes their position in this country would have been huge. Especially how they been shutting down a lot of the Tories goals over the last two years.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

It begins:lol


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Looks like I'm going to have to focus elsewhere because apparently all the optimism of UK actually getting their priorities right after Brexit was for nothing :kobelol


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

The DUP are mental mind, its certainly not a party I'd want anywhere near power.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Looks like I'm going to have to focus elsewhere because apparently all the optimism of UK actually getting their priorities right after Brexit was for nothing :kobelol


Just wondering is France and Germany on that list?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



T'Challa said:


> Just wondering is France and Germany on that list?


Already given up on France and Germany unfortunately. 

When France decided that they want an EU globalist who literally on D1 threatened sanctions on the only hold out against Islamist terrorism, you know they're fucked.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Dibil13 said:


> It begins:lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Mr Fish Finger got over 300 votes :lmao

Elmo got a couple votes too lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Lord Buckethead's manifesto btw:


















Love his stance on Trident.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Dibil13 said:


> T'Challa said:
> 
> 
> > Any Northern Irish here or anyone know about the DUP?
> ...


Tbf only people like me who already hate the tories have a problem with it. 


Tories are tolerable but the DUP sounds like religous nutjobs. The anti-gay, anti-abortion and creationism shit in schools make me think they are morons from the off


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Anark said:


> Lord Buckethead's manifesto btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why i said he is the only choice.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Roy Mustang said:


> Tbf only people like me who already hate the tories have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> Tories are tolerable but the DUP sounds like religous nutjobs. The anti-gay, anti-abortion and creationism shit in schools make me think they are morons from the off


I was hearing they also have terrorist links now that's pretty ironic. Especially with the amount of pictures on the net with Corbyn and the IRA.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Would anyone care to explain this?










Arguably one of the most important topics of discussion when *any* election arises and not a single mention. :shocked:


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

I'm kind of struggling to not believe the conspiracy theory that Theresa called this election so she could throw it and not have to deal with Brexit. I don't how much more she could have done to lose.

She could have literally just copied and pastied the last Tory manifesto, stuck Brexit on the end and made it the sole key point of the election. But no, she had to go and give Corbyn as much ammo as she could. She managed to portray herself as a weak and wobbly, fox corpse-eating, old person hating crone who only loves denying people healthcare more than she does U-turning, or she at least helped everyone else put her in that light. Why in the hell would you even try to do anything remotely controversial in this election when you could have walked it? She was coming up against a socialist and seemed to have no plans for the NHS, is she retarded?

I think anyone championing this as a Labour victory need to realise something. May and the Tories just dropped the worst campaign I can remember from a major political party and Jeremy "Man of the People" Corbyn still couldn't beat her. She was almost begging him to beat her and he still couldn't do it. I was sceptical when May became Tory leader, I thought she was gonna fuck up everything, she started winning me over and then she completely blew it.

I still don't see how this blows Brexit out of the water. We might not have a mandate, although Brexit actually fell way down the order of priorities in this election, but we can still push for hard Brexit. Regardless of the strength of the majority, the EU still needs us more than we need them. And the worst they can do to us is stick a 2.5% tariff on their exports to us. They won't stop trading with us because they make too much money off us so that's the worst they have. The only way we could fuck a hard Brexit up is if we let May be the head negotiator.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Smh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****

Absurd to play down what Corbyn achieved. It just completely disregards the context of the last 10 years to suggest an outright victory would ever have been possible. 

They’ve increased their share of the vote in this election more than any Labour administration since 1945. They entered this election in utter ruins – A stronghold in Scotland destroyed and the Tories totally dominant in England, projected to get stronger with the UKIP capitulation. It’s easy to laugh at May’s campaign and it was hilariously poor but the Labour party has spent most of the last two years a dysfunctional mess with factions working relentlessly against each other. Through failed challenges, no confidence votes, sackings and resignations he lost most of his shadow cabinet – Seen as the big hitters in the party – And had to carry on with the likes of Abbot as Home Secretary simply because there were so few willing to contribute. Had Corbyn performed as expected in this election the knives would have been out again, instead a lot can thank him for getting/keeping them in a job. He managed to sell a unified party in this campaign when in reality I’d imagine quite a few MP’s were hoping he’d fail. 

Not to forget the media - Easily the most disgusting coverage of a Prime Ministerial candidate you’re likely to see. The first electoral setback for Murdoch since fuck knows when. 

Even his most vocal critics have given him his due. He campaigned brilliantly – Came across as genuine and comfortable with his policies. The total opposite to not only May but the majority of Conservative MP’s.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Roy Mustang said:


> Tbf only people like me who already hate the tories have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> Tories are tolerable but the DUP sounds like religous nutjobs. The anti-gay, anti-abortion and creationism shit in schools make me think they are morons from the off


They're insane and have virtually no redeeming features. Theresa May's incompetence and this DUP alliance will damage the Conservatives for years. Labour finally returning to power in 2022 looks very likely if Corbyn sticks around.

Hell, I'd be surprised if this government even lasts through the summer. Another GE or Labour leading a minority coalition might be on the cards in the not too distant future. What a mess.


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

To downplay Corbyns achievements is ridiculous, he gained 40% of the vote, more than Cameron. He actually had more votes than Blair in two of his majority wins. The FPTP system gives a skewed victory to the Tories they don't deserve. 

Labour under Blair:
1997: 13,518,167 (+700k over Corbyn)
2001: 10,724,953 (- 2.1m from Corbyn)
2005: 9,552,436 (- 3.96 from Corbyn.)

Other statistics to bare in mind.

Tories with 42.4% of the vote get 49.1% of the MPs so a 7% over representation. Which is only 2% more votes than Labour but labour having 9% less MPs than Tories (40% so actually they're close to correct amount.) 

Meanwhile SNP with 3% of national vote get 5.4% of MPs. Lib Dems with 7.4% of vote get only 1.9% of parliament. Only 2 more MPs than the DUP who got a total of 0.9% of national vote. Plaid were close as well with national vote (0.5%) and MP percentage (0.6%). While the Greens having 0.2% representation in parliament have 1.6% of national vote (Well above DUP, Plaid or Sinn Fein ).

FPTP is a sham democracy


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Irish Jet said:


> Absurd to play down what Corbyn achieved. It just completely disregards the context of the last 10 years to suggest an outright victory would ever have been possible.
> 
> They’ve increased their share of the vote in this election more than any Labour administration since 1945. They entered this election in utter ruins – A stronghold in Scotland destroyed and the Tories totally dominant in England, projected to get stronger with the UKIP capitulation. It’s easy to laugh at May’s campaign and it was hilariously poor but the Labour party has spent most of the last two years a dysfunctional mess with factions working relentlessly against each other. Through failed challenges, no confidence votes, sackings and resignations he lost most of his shadow cabinet – Seen as the big hitters in the party – And had to carry on with the likes of Abbot as Home Secretary simply because there were so few willing to contribute. Had Corbyn performed as expected in this election the knives would have been out again, instead a lot can thank him for getting/keeping them in a job. He managed to sell a unified party in this campaign when in reality I’d imagine quite a few MP’s were hoping he’d fail.
> 
> ...


Corbyn's campaign was magnificent. He managed to keep May on the defensive the whole time, got great visuals at his rallies by going to strong Labour seats, targeted specific demographics and avoided having to defend the manifesto that he "costed" with money the government doesn't have yet. That's why it's so stunning he didn't manage to beat the Tories. The only real weak point I can see from his campaign was the whole nuclear weapons thing where as May was getting attacked on all fronts, on her politics and on her character.

I know Labour made insane gains but I can't say I'm not a little shocked that the Tories didn't need a huge coalition to get them over the line. I know from my perspective, I was strongly behind Brexit and I still felt a little bit sick voting for the Tories. I'm honestly surprised with how well the Tories have considering how awful their whole campaign was.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



3MB4Life said:


> I'm kind of struggling to not believe the conspiracy theory that Theresa called this election so she could throw it and not have to deal with Brexit. I don't how much more she could have done to lose.
> I still don't see how this blows Brexit out of the water. We might not have a mandate, although Brexit actually fell way down the order of priorities in this election, but we can still push for hard Brexit. Regardless of the strength of the majority, the EU still needs us more than we need them. And the worst they can do to us is stick a 2.5% tariff on their exports to us. They won't stop trading with us because they make too much money off us so that's the worst they have. The only way we could fuck a hard Brexit up is if we let May be the head negotiator.


You overestimate May. She is one of the dumbest politicians from Western Europe. She did a lot of mistakes even before this election. 

And about exports to EU, you're wrong. What matters more for EU is to stop any other state to separate from the Union not having good tariffs with UK. So they would try to make an example from UK and make as much as a bad deal is possible.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873004089164128256
:mj4


----------



## it's squezzy bitch (Jun 27, 2016)

can't believe there still people out there that back may with the brexit negotiations when she's not exactly the smartest person when it comes to decision making, calling the general election was a fine example


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So does Theresa May have 30 days to cash in her return election?*


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

fooking shambles.

go ahead world, laugh away, we deserve that shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

UniversalGleam said:


> fooking shambles.
> 
> go ahead world, laugh away, we deserve that shit.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Quite a few friends of mine were saying students were turned away from voting. Something wrong with the electoral roll or some shit.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

zrc said:


> Quite a few friends of mine were saying students were turned away from voting. Something wrong with the electoral roll or some shit.


Yep heard about that stuff people were sent miles to go vote somewhere else, crazy.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

T'Challa said:


> Yep heard about that stuff people were sent miles to go vote somewhere else, crazy.


The answer was they had to go to the station (whichever closest to their university/college) speak to the one in charge with proof of their placement. Then they'd call up the head honchos and allow them to vote. 

Most students would've just told them to fuck off lol.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

zrc said:


> The answer was they had to go to the station (whichever closest to their university/college) speak to the one in charge with proof of their placement. Then they'd call up the head honchos and allow them to vote.
> 
> Most students would've just told them to fuck off lol.


Jumping through hoops way to put off young voters from voting. Ha and I thought I hard it has working 12 hours.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Have fun being the EU's bottom bitch, Britaniastan! :lol


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

I dont know whats worse, theresa may putting in a total bullshit campaign and ballsing it right up or people thinking jeremy corbyn could negotiate himself out of a cardboard box. 

[ame]https://youtu.be/LZEkqpuR1hE?t=24[/ame]


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873199089508397057


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

When you call an election thinking you'd walk it and gain a big majority and end up scraping a majority by forming a coalition with terrorist sympathisers, that's a Tory!


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

When you're campaigning against the leader with the worst opinion ratings in history and still end up losing your majority and still won't resign...well done may.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

Basically in the likely event of another Election, its almost certain Corbyn would win it if he continues his current message especially to youngsters.

This front page from The Mirror is going to stick.










From page of of The (Murdoch) Times today. He's done with her. Calls on her to go.










Front page of The S*n










The New European










Daily Mail (Labour won Kensington, which means Dacre has a Labour MP!)


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with the Daily Mail news there, whoever her advisers are and advised her to call for an election should be shot, very very bad choice.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Over 300k signatures in 24 h for a petition to stop DUP and Tories to form a government :beckylol
I know these petitions don't have any effect but it's pretty impressive how bad people don't want this deal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

MickDX said:


> Over 300k signatures in 24 h for a petition to stop DUP and Tories to form a government :beckylol
> I know these petitions don't have any effect but it's pretty impressive how bad people don't want this deal.


I understand what you are trying to say but this post and spreading the petition is entirely pointless unless it's actually Conservatives trying to stop a merger with DUP. Any other is just the non-Conservative voter base suffering cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

MK_Dizzle said:


> I agree with the Daily Mail news there, whoever her advisers are and advised her to call for an election should be shot, very very bad choice.


It actually looked a very shrewd call at the time - an increased majority looked all but certain, which strengthens her credibility in terms of Brexit, and having her own mandate as Prime Minister as it was Cameron who who was elected last time. 

It also came right after Sturgeon announced her intentions for a second Indyref, and the SNP could never really gain from this election, they would either hold their seats or lose out - and they ended up losing out massively. This election has probably killed that idea off.

Labour party was pretty much in turmoil as well, divisions everywhere.

I don't think her advisers accounted for her running such a terrible campaign, especially because she had initially done well before calling the election with the public over Brexit and Trident.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

These petitions are the lazy millennial way of peaceful protest. "I didn't get what I wanted so I'll click on a petition to stick it to the system"









Get on the streets and protest if you don't agree with something, you are much more likely to be heard.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Old School Icons said:


> These petitions are the lazy millennial way of peaceful protest. "I didn't get what I wanted so I'll click on a petition to stick it to the system"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People rarely go out and protest anymore. To busy moaning on Facebook, which does FA. And now they won't be able to do that without being censored :lmao.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

If they want to protest something, they might want to start with the govt doing fuck all to protect them from the marauding Islamic hordes. Just a thought.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Europeans will only protest when the welfare state shrinks. Look at Greece for example. The only time they come out on the streets is when the seemingly never-ending well of free stuff starts drying and the government attempts to pass any kind of fiscally responsible policy --- and eventually they just end up begging the EU for another bailout in exchange for becoming the refugee/human trafficking hub for the EU and Canada (yes, I know this is a private trafficking ring that's illegal, but there is a legal aspect to the trafficking as well). The entire nation has been converted into one giant freeloading shithole and human "migrant" port. 

On a Venn Diagram, when it comes to social welfare policies, Labor and Tories agree on almost everything. There's no real reason to protest because you're still getting a ton of "free" stuff under both governments. 

You're getting the same government just with a few very minor differences. What is there to protest about?


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Old School Icons said:


> These petitions are the lazy millennial way of peaceful protest. "I didn't get what I wanted so I'll click on a petition to stick it to the system"
> 
> Get on the streets and protest if you don't agree with something, you are much more likely to be heard.


Even if it was a protest, I doubt it will make any effect. Tories would say they are Labour voters which would be mostly true.
People protested when Trump was elected, nothing changed. Same in Britain after the Brexit vote. 600k protesters in Romania and the government remained in his place. Peaceful protests rarely worked, only boycotts really matter today.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Petitions (too much online shit go outside & get some fresh air) & protests don't do shit 

Buckle up for the next 5 years guys :shrug


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

online petitions is a shallow means of protest, its essentially throwing a tantrum in the form of clicking a button.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Calling it a "protest" after losing a legitimate election is giving a loser's tantrum legitimacy. 

It's not "protesting". Let's call it what it is. A loss. And losers don't protest. They whine and throw hysterical fits.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, so getting this thread back on track.






In tears :lmao


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Well, sounds like the DUP are awesome folk who have their priorities right. Given that they're so unpopular in England shows just how far far far left you guys have become. I would hate to see this happen to the states.
> 
> Not that I would've voted for them since they sound authoritarian as fuck, but they have the _right_ ideas.


I hope this was a sarcastic post :serious:


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



skypod said:


> I hope this was a sarcastic post :serious:


Some of it is. Some of it isn't. 

I don't like the DUP. However, I agree with a couple of their stances i.e. Anti-abortion (they're mischaracterized as anti-abortion when they're only anti-abortion when it comes to non-medically necessary abortions) and anti-climate change _alarmism_ (not to be conflated with climate change denialism) 

Again, I don't like authoritarians anyways and they are. But I stand by what I said about them having the right ideas. How they want to go implementing them is where I disagree with.

Also, it's just 10 seats. That's not what I call bargaining power.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> A grand total of 84.2% of General Election voters stumped for a party that has promised to take Britain out of the European Union.
> 
> ! RED ALERT !
> Stay informed with email updates
> ...


http://www.westmonster.com/84-of-voters-backed-parties-committed-to-leaving-eu/


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Jamaican said:


> Petitions (too much online shit go outside & get some fresh air) & protests don't do shit
> 
> Buckle up for the next 5 years guys :shrug


i just dont get how these people think the petition would work, the dup and the torys have a majority, do these people really think theyd voluntarily surrender it


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

BigDaveBatista said:


> i just dont get how these people think the petition would work, the dup and the torys have a majority, do these people really think theyd voluntarily surrender it


Just bitter & childish imo, petition won't change anything at all. Like you said they have majority now with that shit coalition. Sure moan about it but can't fight the fact that they have enough seats, a shitty petition doesn't affect that whatsoever.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Some of it is. Some of it isn't.
> 
> I don't like the DUP. However, I agree with a couple of their stances i.e. Anti-abortion (they're mischaracterized as anti-abortion when they're only anti-abortion when it comes to non-medically necessary abortions) and anti-climate change _alarmism_ (not to be conflated with climate change denialism)
> 
> ...



Their stances are made by people that think God built the world in seven days though. Having those opinions is fine if you can back it up with intelligence and research. But you have to realise that having those opinions means you share the room with religious nutjobs who have done no research to come to the same conclusion. 

The issue people in the country have is that she didn't have enough seats and has clung to power by associating with a complete non-major party like the DUP. The system is fucked. 


On the subject of voting, Fife North East where I work I think had 3 votes between SNP and Lib Dems. Just 3 votes. Frustrates me when i know the amount of people who don't vote because they think either everyones the same or it won't make a difference. 


Interesting looking at the colour map of results. I wonder if by the next election Labour/Conservatives will just be seen as English parties. Wales is slowly getting there with it's own Plaid Cymru. Northern Ireland have 2 parties and Scotland has the SNP. The UK is becoming more divided and it doesn't look like its getting any better.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Also, it's just 10 seats. That's not what I call bargaining power.


Unfortunately no, they have only 10 votes, but 8 of those are votes the government needs to pass any legislation and they'll almost certainly have to give away a fair few concessions to get their agenda passed.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Alkomesh2 said:


> Unfortunately no, they have only 10 votes, but 8 of those are votes the government needs to pass any legislation and they'll almost certainly have to give away a fair few concessions to get their agenda passed.


I've seen how coalitions have worked in the past. Usually the concessions are so insignificant that they don't have an impact on the original agenda because parties can get votes from opposition on certain non-partisan issues as well as partisan ones sometimes. 

Until and unless the british parliament is completely cut across party lines as the American congress is right now, then you might have a problem, but I doubt that Tories and Labor disagree to that extent. I also find it unlikely the labor would willfully sabotage the majority either.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> I've seen how coalitions have worked in the past. Usually the concessions are so insignificant that they don't have an impact on the original agenda because parties can get votes from opposition on certain non-partisan issues as well as partisan ones sometimes.
> 
> Until and unless the british parliament is completely cut across party lines as the American congress is right now, then you might have a problem, but I doubt that Tories and Labor disagree to that extent. I also find it unlikely the labor would willfully sabotage the majority either.


Generally speaking votes in the british parliament fall far more along party lines than the American Congress.

There is zero chance of Labour supporting any of their even vaguely contenious legislation. And similarly small chances of support with the snp.

Realistically they can choose between the lib dems and the dup, but they can't choose lib dems too often or risk dup voting against them on supply.

The Australian Parliament has been hung for like half of the last decade or something ludicrous at this point. Its a nightmare for the party in power.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Iconoclast said:


> Europeans will only protest when the welfare state shrinks.





> On a Venn Diagram, when it comes to social welfare policies, Labor and Tories agree on almost everything. There's no real reason to protest because you're still getting a ton of "free" stuff under both governments.


Aye, the Tories and Labour both agreed it was time to cut welfare spending - not just on the unemployed, but on all pensions.

Still struggling to understand why you righties have such a hate-erection for "buhhh welfare state". It's like a hivemind.

One day you're going to have to come to the realisation that no government, right or left, will ever be able to make the extremely drastic changes necessary to abolish the need for welfare without letting innocent citizens go hungr_ier_, homeless, or worst of all, die.


P.S. Neoliberals are arguably the worst people in politics. The only way they win is lying and manipulation.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Anark said:


> Yeah, so getting this thread back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is amazing.

"He had to have a prosphetic cock!"

It's like Darth Vader being played by the writers of Viz.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/872986131285069825
You Brits just wait until your father gets home.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I kinda find it really funny as fuck that people are whining about May being in bed with DUP and whining about all the things the DUP represent when they're not even half as bad as the Muslims that they want to protect and then get upset when people want to keep them out. 

Like do these people even know how to have a consistent political stance? They hate the DUP for being anti-abortion, anti-science, homophobic etc etc but then when we say Muslims believe these things they call us Islamophobes and want to keep importing more :lmao

So are you guys DUP-phobes then or Islamophobes too since they both seem to believe the same things?


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

So a few have quit already. Ha


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> I kinda find it really funny as fuck that people are whining about May being in bed with DUP and whining about all the things the DUP represent when they're not even half as bad as the Muslims that they want to protect and then get upset when people want to keep them out.
> 
> Like do these people even know how to have a consistent political stance? They hate the DUP for being anti-abortion, anti-science, homophobic etc etc but then when we say Muslims believe these things they call us Islamophobes and want to keep importing more :lmao
> 
> So are you guys DUP-phobes then or Islamophobes too since they both seem to believe the same things?



If Muslims with conservative views were getting into power I'd complain too. Could care less about religion or skin colour, you're treated by your values. I work with Muslims who ask me about my gay dating life and how they and their partners are equals etc. Can't imagine if you sign up officially to be a member of the DUP party you'd be capable of those conversations. 


Also hypocrisy works both ways. All this faux concern from the right about how Muslims are homophobic and anti-womens rights and they themselves have never cared about those issues up to this point. Tiring hearing alt right people using the gay topic to help their Muslims bashing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> If Muslims with conservative views were getting into power I'd complain too. Could care less about religion or skin colour, you're treated by your values. I work with Muslims who ask me about my gay dating life and how they and their partners are equals etc. Can't imagine if you sign up officially to be a member of the DUP party you'd be capable of those conversations.
> 
> 
> Also hypocrisy works both ways. All this faux concern from the right about how Muslims are homophobic and anti-womens rights and they themselves have never cared about those issues up to this point. Tiring hearing alt right people using the gay topic to help their Muslims bashing.


Why do you think this is fake concern? 

All I'm asking for is consistency in political views which is not on display here. 

Of course mass immigration of Muslims into ghettos will lead to larger and larger voting blocs eventually. 

Anyone aware of the history of the Irish should know this already.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> I kinda find it really funny as fuck that people are whining about May being in bed with DUP and whining about all the things the DUP represent when they're not even half as bad as the Muslims that they want to protect and then get upset when people want to keep them out.
> 
> Like do these people even know how to have a consistent political stance? They hate the DUP for being anti-abortion, anti-science, homophobic etc etc but then when we say Muslims believe these things they call us Islamophobes and want to keep importing more :lmao
> 
> So are you guys DUP-phobes then or Islamophobes too since they both seem to believe the same things?


Some sure. I mean I think they are a bunch of cunts who are religious nutjobs like ISIS albeit probs less dangerous. Even my best friend who is a Christian who is anti-abortion agrees they are nut-jobs and worrying. 

Relgion in itself will never scare me. How a person uses it however...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Roy Mustang said:


> Relgion in itself will never scare me. How a person uses it however...


This is an interesting point and I know a lot of people echo this. 

The thing is that fear is a natural human response that direct us towards self preservation and I believe that it's OK to have a rational fear of something that causes violence... Unless you assume the opposite that religion doesn't cause violence people cause violence 

Which is again weird when you consider the hysteria against gun ownership in the UK... And hey kudos on strict gun control leading to less violence cause by guns *wink"

I don't want to make this about guns. I am strictly pointing out holes in logic in public policy and public opinion.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



Iconoclast said:


> Ok. So let's say they make Corbyn PM.
> 
> You do realize he can't govern without a clear majority right ... If anything if you want to destroy Corbyn and Labor forever, you make him PM at this point and just make him a lame-duck ...
> 
> BTW, @L-DOPA --- What's wrong with the Scottish demanding independence?


I've never been against Scottish Independence Reap.

Generally, I support secession movements because I believe in self determination, self autonomy and self government. I also like the idea of secession because I believe the best possible political system/form of government is one that is closest to the people. I supported the Scottish Referendum and didn't really care which way it went the first time around because it doesn't really effect me.

I even after right the referendum result said I'd support a 2nd referendum for Scotland at a later time should there be a demand for it from the Scottish people. However, recent actions taken by the SNP and their hypocrisy surrounding an independent Scotland has made me less sympathetic to the cause.

After Brexit happened, Nicola Sturgeon called for a special press conference and in that press conference, she put forward her vision for a 2nd referendum. In that speech, she essentially used the result of Brexit to push forward her and the SNP's own agenda, stating that Scotland overwhelmingly voted for Remain which they did. She used the Brexit vote to call for a 2nd referendum with the idea of.....wait for it, to take Scotland back into the EU after gaining it's independence.

That along with one other major reason was where I stopped understanding the call for Independence. Secession in Scottish terms was argued to be a return to self autonomy, self determination and most importantly, a breakaway from political union with the rest of the UK in order to be able to self govern themselves and make their own decisions. So riddle me this, if the SNP were pushing for self governance and Scotland to have full autonomy, why would they want Scotland to leave one political union only to join a much larger union, become a much smaller fish in a bigger pond and still not have full self autonomy? It is utter hypocrisy and contradiction.

The second major reason goes back to what I said about a 2nd referendum, that I would support it *if there was a demand for it.* There simply isn't and the election results absolutely mirror this. To understand what I am saying, you have to look at the voting history of Scotland in the general elections. After Thatcher, the Conservatives collapsed in Scotland and never got a hold in the region. Labour enjoyed a comfortable monopoly over Scottish voters for around three decades. The Tories have never gotten a significant amount of seats in Scotland since 1979....until now.

Labour utterly collapsed in Scotland and we saw an absolute surge in the most dramatic of ways for the SNP in 2010, winning 54 out of 59 seats. It was an incredible achievement. What were the reasons for this? Well other than Labour being incredibly lazy campaigning there, it was mainly two reasons: 1) The desire for a referendum on independence was very much still there and 2) The Scottish people felt that a party that had sold itself to be based around Scottish issues and interests were the best party to have a majority in Westminster. Much like in previous decades, the Tories didn't have a foothold in Scotland.

Yet in this election, the SNP took a battering, a third of their seats are gone including some very prominent key figures. Out of the 19 seats the SNP lost, 13 went to the Conservatives. For a party that was dead and buried in Scotland, and especially considering how Scotland usually votes politically it's an amazing achievement. You have to consider this: Scotland is the most left wing part of the UK, it is arguably Socialist leaning. So why would a significant part of a predominantly left wing country who had voted Labour in the past and voted the SNP in 2015, went to the centre-right Conservative party?

It goes right back to the 2 reasons why the SNP were voted in to begin with. There is a significant amount of voters who voted to remain in the union who are unionists and want Scotland to remain in the UK and who do not want a second referendum to take place for one. The other reason is that there are voters who figured out what I believe to be the case: that the SNP do not have the best interests at heart with Scotland and are running a party based on the sole self interest of splitting Scotland away from the UK at the expense of whatever else happens. As I said in my previous post, Scotland's healthcare and education system have deteriorated since the SNP have come into power and that is due to their policies they have put forward in the devolved parliament. 

And yes, before anyone says it, the healthcare and education systems here in the rest of the UK have gotten worse too. God knows how many times I've spoken out about how terrible the NHS is..

Their call for a 2nd referendum smells of the exact same bullshit that the Lib Dems and hardcore remainers have sold for almost a year now, a bunch of bitter clowns who can't accept the result that was dealt to them. I cannot and will not respect that.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

*Re: UK General Election ****PLEASE VOTE TODAY!*****



L-DOPA said:


> I've never been against Scottish Independence Reap.
> 
> Generally, I support secession movements because I believe in self determination, self autonomy and self government. I also like the idea of secession because I believe the best possible political system/form of government is one that is closest to the people. I supported the Scottish Referendum and didn't really care which way it went the first time around because it doesn't really effect me.
> 
> ...


As a Scot, here's my take.

I don't think Scotland as a whole is as socialist as many outside the country perceive it to be. Glasgow may be the socialist republic capital of the western world (bar Ibrox of course) but Glasgow isn't Scotland. Outside the central belt up in the North East, borders and Highlands there's a good amount of people who have Conservative views. People just have bad memories of Thatcher and the poll tax to have previously vote for them but those memories are now starting to fade, arguably thanks to Ruth and to an extent Theresa who had positive approval ratings in Scotland, more so than Nicola before this election was called (this may not be the case with now thanks to Theresa's awful campaign with her dementia tax and so on). 

I'd say as a whole Scotland is centre left on the political spectrum, which is what Ed Miliband's 2015 manifesto was (which the SNP copied for their own in 2015 making a few slight adjustments and adding the removal of trident to the defence policy).

You will be surprised that there are many in the SNP who are eurosceptic. Jim Sillars the former Deputy Leader of the SNP was pro-brexit, Alex Neil who is currently an MSP and was previously a cabinet minister in the Scottish Government stated that he voted for Brexit so to a number of MSPs who remain anonymous, there was also at least one SNP MP from the 2015 intake who quietly supported it. A third of SNP voters also voted Brexit. SNP members have to follow a strict whip. Many party members who said they were voting leave were apparently kicked out of their local party branch. It explains why Nicola is presented like a Queen in the party, so to President Salmond of the Scottish Republic as he liked to quietly refer to himself during his First Minister days.

One of the things that helped the remain win in Scotland was definately a higher youth turnout at elections in Scotland than the rest of the UK. After the independence referendum the youth are more engaged with Scottish politics, particularly supporting the SNP due to their policy on tuition fees and the like. Obviously younger voters are going to vote for remain as they like the idea of free movement across Europe so to freedom to study there instead of being forced to do more paperwork.

The Leave campaign also did little to no campaigning in Scotland. Apart from tables with guys in Vote Leave shirts giving out leaflets the Boris's bus was nowhere in sight. All five of Scotland's major political parties, including the Scottish Conservatives all backed remain, with Ruth Davidson being a staunch Tory remainer like Soubry and Clarke (though respecting the result unlike the latter two). I feel that if none of this was apparent remain will still have likely won but we may would have seen a closer result in the 45-55 range than 60 plus, with places like Moray and Aberdeenshire voting leave so to the Scottish borders while the Central Belt acts as the Scottish equivalent to elitist London (and Aberdeen City as liberal Bristol). 

The reason behind Nicola's EU lovefest in theory is to use the argument of Scotland being taken out of something against it's will, that England is dictating what it wants to do. Nicola obviously thought this argument would work in her favour and the whole Brussels making our laws thin wouldn't matter to Scots as "London/Westminster making Scotland's laws" wasn't successful as they hoped in Scotland ref 1. If Brexit had not occurred Nicola would of found another excuse, Salmond previously stated that trident renewal and a Prime Minister Boris Johnson would lead to another referendum before 23rd June 2016.

Obviously Nicola's EU love didn't turn out well for her in late 2016 as the polling for Scottish Independence hadn't increased much, at times actually decreased by a point or 2. She then announces her plans for a second referendum in hope the Scots would rally behind her. It was a flop as polling didn't increase whatsoever and was only helpful for the Scottish Conservatives who soon get to 30% in the polls presenting themselves as the Unionist party for Scotland.

Theresa then called the election which frightens the SNP as they weren't expecting it and now need to try and maintain all their seats which was near impossible to do as 56 was simply a freak of nature. Nicola knows that the second referendum was unpopular and panicked as she knew no one would take her seriously campaigning on "a vote for the SNP isn't a vote for independence". She then changes her referendum plans briefly and gives up on that as she knew most of us weren't buying it.

Come results day we see await to see how many seats the SNP retain, most knew that they would lose a few to Ruth but not as much as 21 with Labour making surprise gains. I remember looking forward to seeing Nicola explaining the situation. Hopefully Andrew Neil gets to crucify on Sunday Politics at some point, here's a link to an interview of the two last year which I know you will get a good kick out of:





If a second election is called for 5th October, here's the list of target seats that Con, Lab and Lib should be aiming to take (these seats less than a 5% majority, many little as 1% making them easily winnable) if Scottish LibLabCon are successful at getting all their targets then the SNP are in big trouble:

Scottish Conservative Targets:
- Argyll & Bute (where trident is based, the Tories should campaign
heavily here on the threat of Corbyn/SNP taking away their trident jobs, should get them the win)
- Ayrshire Central (heavily increased Tory vote here and heavy campaigning I think should get them a short majority
- Edinburgh South West
- Perth & North Perthshire (had a majority of like 26, also the seat of the awful Peter Wishart, shame the Tory candidate Ian Duncan didn't win it, I've met him before and is a lovely gent, would of made a fab MP, I actually would welcome another election if it meant him getting his deserved seat)

Scottish Labour Targets (most of these I recall had mostly 1000 vote difference, obviously won't win all them but I can see Labour getting 8 of these hopefully with Mhairi's seat being one of them)
- Airdrie & Shotts
- Dunfermline & West Fife
- Edinburgh North & Leith
- Glasgow East
- Glasgow North
- Glasgow South
- Glasgow South West
- Lanark & Hamilton East
- Motherwell & Wishaw
- Inverclyde
- Paisley & Renfrewshire South (seat of the awful Mhairi Black, ugly voice and deluded socialist views and was only a thousand votes or less in it)

Scottish Liberal Democrat Targets
- Fife North East (this seat had a majority of 2!)

Before 2015 I actually welcomed the SNP getting alot of seats as then Nicola was more tolerable and not obsessed with the EU as of late. My main hope of their landslide was to see constitutional reform of the UK such as the creation of a federal system of Government similar to the US, Canada, Germany and Australia (with devolved Parliaments getting similar powers that Texas, Quebec, Saarland and New South Wales have) with the creation of an English Parliament or English regional Assemblies, along with the House of Lords being reformed to an elected Senate with each UK region electing 10 Lords each. But the SNP instead used their seats to push Scottish independence.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

For some reason, I thought the Scots would be a fiercely independent lot. Go figure.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you both for the incredibly informative posts. After reading @BRITLAND's comments, I'm actually somewhat more sympathetic to the leave UK argument, but again not convinced because UK is less globalist than EU meaning if Scotland can't achieve full independence from one, they definitely shouldn't attempt to do so to remain with a bigger less culturally compatible superstructure like the EU (EU is far left and nearing communist levels of centralized planning whereas as Britland said, Scotland is more conservative). 

Just my take on this probably because I'm pretty much entirely anti-EU based on their immigration policies. Scotland is immune from the EU-led migrant crisis which is probably why I feel they're not as bothered about its implications. 

But based on what I've read about EU using its muscle to force Greece to become the entry point for North African and Turkish Migrants which eventually are spread throughout the EU empire, Scotland shouldn't run the risk of ending up in that situation themselves as eventually they _will _be forced to resettle as EU influence expands. 






EU is "sinking" Greece even though Greece cannot even sustain itself at the moment and it's just absolutely insane to me. There is literally human trafficking happening on small islands no one has ever even heard of and eventually this uncontrolled inflow is going to completely destroy an already sinking country. The "bigger picture" of the EU doesn't give a fuck about "smaller countries" as they simply see them as inconsequential in their "bigger" plan. You guys are way better off staying with UK which is exiting EU and then talking about independence imo.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A great read.



> *Britain: The End of a Fantasy*
> 
> To understand the sensational outcome of the British election, one must ask a basic question. What happens when phony populism collides with the real thing?
> 
> ...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/309065744954580992



























Oh Commies. They never learn. Never. Even as millions have starved to death around the globe and millions more executed for opposition to the state.

If only they tried "real" socialism. I'm sure that'll work :kobelol


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/309065744954580992
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you using pictures of the current Venezuela in 2017 and linking it to a tweet from 2013? 

Also Hugo Chávez isn't even in power anymore, the current president is Nicolás Maduro.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Why are you using pictures of the current Venezuela in 2017 and linking it to a tweet from 2013?
> 
> Also Hugo Chávez isn't even in power anymore, the current president is Nicolás Maduro.


Because this process of economic collapse started with Chavez's socialist economic model and eventual collapse towards increased centralized planning instead of the bottom up and diversified approach of free market economics. 

Communist central planning creates an economic model that is based on hedging your countries entire economy on a few (and in Venezuela's case a single) commodity. Centralized planning then assumes control of the wealth and redistributes it as it sees fit which essentially means that as the commodity prices remain stable globally so does the economy but if those commodities that the communist country depends on has any price shifts (based on demand and supply) in the global market the entire economy crashes because it's centrally planned and grossly limited in scope. 

This is the bane of all communist central planning and it doesn't matter who comes in power later because the blame lies on communism's economic myopia and not on the leader.

Who's in power means nothing when following social welfare or socialist policies. The only thing that matters is how diversified the GDP is and how much economic freedom exists. While capitalism is both diversified and creates wealth, Communism assumes wealth will always remain at the levels it is when it's established without understanding that centralized planning = less diversification = less job / wealth creation = eventual decline in GDP = complete eventual collapse. 

Every single time. The reason why social welfare states last longer than completely socialist economies is because social welfare while depresses the economy and growth overall, it is still diversified through relative economic freedom. However, the risk of social welfare states eventually collapsing also exists. Take Greece for example which while not a socialist country still failed because their levels of social welfare eventually became unsustainable as the capitalist model became incapable of funding the social welfare spending.

The thing that bothers me when western leaders continue to celebrate communists despite the history of consistent destruction of communist countries over and over and over is that they betray a lack of understanding of economics themselves. You can't spend what you don't have so while when you have money it seems like a great idea to redistribute it, but in redistribution you eventually stop making money and then there's nothing left to redistribute. It takes years and sometimes decades, but does always happen.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> This is an interesting point and I know a lot of people echo this.
> 
> The thing is that fear is a natural human response that direct us towards self preservation and I believe that it's OK to have a rational fear of something that causes violence... Unless you assume the opposite that religion doesn't cause violence people cause violence
> 
> ...


I think rational fear or caution is OK. I believe sort of that but also how religion is interpreted. As an atheist I give religion the credit for my mate turning his life around and having the happiness he has today. I think it comes down to which parts you read and listen to. 

Never could repeat it in the US for obvious reasons even as someone anti guns. Yeah that is actually a fair point. I can easily why people are scared of Muslims because ISIS are a massive threat and are Muslims just of a different kind. 

What scares me is inaction by the Government in stopping this threat. 

To use guns if you give a good person a gun they are not going to use to go kill innocent people but you give a nutjob a gun innocents start to die.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Roy Mustang said:


> I think rational fear or caution is OK. I believe sort of that but also how religion is interpreted.
> 
> To use guns if you give a good person a gun they are not going to use to go kill innocent people but you give a nutjob a gun innocents start to die.


I think you should read my thread on ISIS where I've gone into great detail of how religion can be used to make people who would be non violent to become violent and why modern interpretations of Islam are worse than other modern religions in that regard. 

Basically the point is that a good person with a gun is less likely to do harm than a good person who's introduced to a bad interpretation of religion. A good person with a gun on bad brainwashing is just a total disaster though. 

The other thing is that someone raised and indoctrinated into sunni Islam which is inherently more violent than other sects of Islam even is even more vulnerable already to recruiters.

To have an impactful counter terrorism strategy, people simply can no longer ignore the fact that Islam and violence are intrinsically linked in many ways.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> I think you should read my thread on ISIS where I've gone into great detail of how religion can be used to make people who would be non violent to become violent and why modern interpretations of Islam are worse than other modern religions in that regard.
> 
> Basically the point is that a good person with a gun is less likely to do harm than a good person who's introduced to a bad interpretation of religion. A good person with a gun on bad brainwashing is just a total disaster though.


I will look at it properly on my day off as I gave it a skim the other weak so missed the finer points of what was said  but it is scary because there a lot of people who feel alone and isolated not having a place in society. Heck for between the ages of 16-19 I felt that way but luckily found people and friends who did not make me feel that way.

Yeah what a person is introduced can change a person for sure. This is why the immigration does not worry as the biggest threat to me is people within our own countries being brainwashed by goatfuckers international to quote my fav youtuber.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I know we don't take polls seriously in 2017 but this just came up, the pollsters carrying it out were one of two that got close to actually predicting the result so take that for what you will:

LAB: 45% (+5)
CON: 39% (-3)
LDEM: 7% (-)
UKIP: 3% (+1)

(via @Survation / 10 Jun)
Chgs. w/ GE2017


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

@DesolationRow @CamillePunk @Goku @Seb






If this were to happen OMG :lmao :mark:.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Not to focus too much on the LGBT differences in Northern Ireland/rest of the UK but to me this is the fuckin mess of it all. DUP members and supporters aren't happy with the idea of Conservatives interfering with Northern Irish politics and the rest of the UK aren't happy with DUP's involvement. Here Ruth Davidson from Scottish Conservatives is talking about pushing policies in Northern Ireland yet DUP leaders saying they've been assured this won't happen and they've not agreed to anything. Just looks like Theresa May's begging borrowing and pleading to make everyone happy and as a result no-one is.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

There's likely going to have to end up being yet another election later in the year and I imagine the tories will lose for the mess they've created over the past two years.

This past election was a massive embarrassment for the conservatives. All they bring is chaos now. Same thing here in the US with our right wing.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

https://www............/p/queen-eli...utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=share_petition



> The tories have been in their evil rule for too long. Let's make Teresa May resign and allow Jeremy Corbyn to step up and become Prime Minister. He knows whats fair and the right thing to do. Make the government think about the people rather than themselves. Please sign this petition.


What is with these people :lmao.

Corbyn and Labour *DIDN'T WIN.* They didn't even get more seats than the Conservatives :lmao.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

.MCH said:


> Same thing here in the US with our right wing.


:lmao The CHAOS you're referring to is 100% created by a left-wing media and a bunch of house democrats who still haven't accepted that they lost a free and fair election :lmao



L-DOPA said:


> Corbyn and Labour *DIDN'T WIN.* They didn't even get more seats than the Conservatives :lmao.


The real scary bit here is that the people who think that a country is run by a Prime Minister without the support of the parliament are actively encouraging _actual _fascism. 

Not surprised. Left wing authoritarians always worship their dictators.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol at Tim Farron quitting as Lib Dem leader


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Finally getting around to making a post. Well, where do I start? As a Corbyn guy, I’m obviously happy that he’s proved a load of people wrong. I’ve believed in him from the start, and whilst he’s not perfect, I’m glad that he done well in this election. His speeches have really brought a tear to my eye, and even in this shitehole area of Northern Ireland, he gives me hope. No matter what anyone thinks of Jeremy Corbyn, you can’t deny that he’s come out of this election looking good. He’s looked like the most genuine person throughout it, and has even changed some media outlet’s perception of him throughout. Hopefully the Blairites and such who won or kept seats aren’t rewarded too much however. Diane Abbott needs gone too. Going forward however, I think Jeremy can do it. I really do. This election was just the start. What a campaign he’s had.

Now, the Tories and DUP. My gawd, where do I start? Well, May’s campaign has extremely backfired on her. She really did believe she was the next Margaret Thatcher. Part of what made people actually listen to Corbyn for once is how she handled herself and her agenda throughout the election campaign. Her policies? Jesus. How anyone could support that social care policy and fox hunting, I don’t know. I’m not saying Labour’s policies were perfect, ‘cause they weren’t, and even I’ll admit a few things in them made me really sceptical – but you have to admit, she’s really shot herself in the foot. Her campaign, and Murdoch press, are an absolute joke. As for stooping so low as to align with the DUP? Man, here I go.

I live in a total backwards shitehole in Northern Ireland. DUP constituency it is. I could tell a load of stories about the DUP. One would be the local DUP guy here saving an attempted rapist (found guilty in court for this) from jail all because the guy is part of a flute band parade, and votes DUP. Not to mention all the gagging orders he has over affairs and shite to do with his dickhead son. They’re such a backwards party, it’s unreal. One day, a DUP councillor told me my mental illnesses weren’t real, and that it was ‘the Devil’s doing’. (if you want to hear about my mental illnesses and life, read here http://www.wrestlingforum.com/anything/2112562-mental-illness-thread.html#post65327306).

Alongside that, when I was having a cigarette one day on a break from work, a DUP councillor came over to me, and asked if I was a Christian. (normal thing in these parts, where folk would actually pray together). When I said no, and he asked why, and I said my reasons and then lied that I was gay (you’ll probably lol, but usually this gets them to feck off straight away and be away with them, which I wated), the guy actually handed me leaflets over how God could ‘cure you off your illness and turn you normal again, have kids etc.’, and then the leaflets went on to explain how homosexuality and the like was a sin.

Tories supporters really need to consider this party who they’re aligning with. My area in particular is in a huge backwards state because of the DUP. Hell, read up over how oul Arlene blew half a billion on a botched heating scheme, calling for the election before this recent one here. Read up over how they refuse to condemn paramilitary support (over here, paramilitary flags are hung up everywhere, and Arlene was even happy to take a picture with Dee Stitt.)










It’s amazing how the Tories, along with Murdoch press targeted Corbyn for being a ‘terrorist sympathiser’ when they’re about to strike a deal with a party who’re basically aligned with paramilitary groups, and who’ve wanted to bomb Irish towns in the past. Along with that, they burn Irish flags every 11th of July night in the most Sectarian event ever, and then plot along with their 12th of July parades branding it as ‘culture’. :HA

The thought of Sammy ‘get the Ethnics out and fuck gay marriage and fuck the Irish’ Wilson (words he’s actually said, by the way) getting a high position is horrifying. Although hearing the reactions towards the DUP from the English, Scottish, and Welsh is hilarious, I must say.

As for Farron quitting, I’m not surprised. Although the Lib Dems had some good policies (though I think a load of them were put in place to at least get some votes and not get completely whitewashed), they were doomed. Even though a load of people would love a second referendum on Brexit, I think the majority of people have accepted the result now, and are now hoping for a good deal with the EU rather than a hard Brexit. The election result has shown that. Alongside that, his comments on the LGBT community and taking forever to rectify them sorta was a knockout blow to himself. His Christian views would probably do well in Northern Ireland, especially in these parts.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

If Lib Dems had a strong leader with a certain amount of presence with a strong Brexit plan they could have walked this easily. New leader was obviously needed but I wonder what Labours future is as the anti-conservative party as well.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

skypod said:


> If Lib Dems had a strong leader with a certain amount of presence with a strong Brexit plan they could have walked this easily. New leader was obviously needed but I wonder what Labours future is as the anti-conservative party as well.


It just further showcases too that the only true competition to the Tories is Labour. Best the Lib Dems can do at this point is start from the ground up.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm being to thing Theresa May wanted a soft Brexit with unlimited immigration, and threw the election accordingly.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Based Hannan .


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

InUtero said:


> It’s amazing how the Tories, along with Murdoch press targeted Corbyn for being a ‘terrorist sympathiser’ when they’re about to strike a deal with a party who’re basically aligned with paramilitary groups, and who’ve wanted to bomb Irish towns in the past. Along with that, they burn Irish flags every 11th of July night in the most Sectarian event ever, and then plot along with their 12th of July parades branding it as ‘culture’. :HA


Very informative post. 

Same thing happened in one of Pakistan's provinces where the majority government formed a coalition with Jamaat-e-Islami who have decades of violence behind them and eventually it led to a much, much softer stance on terrorism paving the way for the Taliban to massacre over a hundred children in their own school. 

Obviously the fallout in England may not be as bad. I'm actually hoping that May realizes that she's a horrible leader and is directly responsible for the hung parliament - leading to her resigning and another elections being called.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Truth bomb and the people now pretending that Tories are in bed with DUP of their own volition really need to re-examine their views. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875466859964805120


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> Truth bomb and the people now pretending that Tories are in bed with DUP of their own volition really need to re-examine their views.


Tbf I can't recall it being suggested by anyone that May wanted to do so badly in the election she would be reliant on another party to prop her up.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Tbf I can't recall it being suggested by anyone that May wanted to do so badly in the election she would be reliant on another party to prop her up.


Not on here but people are protesting in England.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> Not on here but people are protesting in England.


Well she doesn't _have_ to deal with the DUP, last time the UK conservative party were in this situation, 2010, they did a deal with the lib dems.

They're doing a deal with the DUP this time instead because they feel they are closer to them policy wise. 

Fundamentally it is a choice and one that seems legit to protest.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Well she doesn't _have_ to deal with the DUP, last time the UK conservative party were in this situation, 2010, that did a deal with the lib dems.
> 
> They're doing a deal with the DUP this time instead because they feel they are closer to them policy wise.
> 
> Fundamentally it is a choice and one that seems legit to protest.


You're ignoring what I'm posting about. 

This is about electorate hypocrisy.

The same people protesting the DUP are in love with Muslims. It's sheer ignorance.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> You're ignoring what I'm posting about.
> 
> This is about electorate hypocrisy.
> 
> The same people protesting the DUP are in love with Muslims. It's sheer ignorance.


Sorry I didn't ignore that intentionally.

I think you have a fair point that there is a weird tolerance from some parts of the left to fundamentalist Islam, which I honestly find perplexing.

They'll defend killing homosexuals and beating women on the basis of cultural relativity but eating whale is just evil whatever your culture may say about it.

Conversely you have people on the right (not you btw) who hate homosexual people and muslims equally.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Conversely you have people on the right (not you btw) who hate homosexual people and muslims equally.


That is actually very true :lol 

The real problem that I foresee personally is the eventual re-growth in the religious electorate influencing local and council elections and therefore policies. We're already seeing it happen in some areas in the western world. 

The Tories having to work with the DUP is a taste of what the future is like. 500+ years of separation of religion and state and we're putting ourselves in a situation where in just 10 odd years we're going to have enough Muslim voters to start influencing elections and many parts of the west. All these refugees will eventually be voting citizens, and you think they're going to vote for pro-gay parties? Hah! Maybe the Muslims in the past did - but the current mass immigration is of the most ignorant backwards ass pieces of shit that even Muslim countries have a hard time controlling. The Muslim countries are HAPPY these fuckers are going to europe. 

The religious right _will _eventually realize that they can form a natural voting block with Muslims.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Willing to bet a very small portion of those Muslims who oppose homosexuality actually vote. Especially Muslims from poorer areas, you're talking about 6 of them crammed into a flat and probably not even registered to vote. I don't think the ones with hard right wing views consider themselves part of British society enough to vote. 

Whereas the Northern Irish specifically go to the booths for those issues.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> Willing to bet a very small portion of those Muslims who oppose homosexuality actually vote. Especially Muslims from poorer areas, you're talking about 6 of them crammed into a flat and probably not even registered to vote. I don't think the ones with hard right wing views consider themselves part of British society enough to vote.


You don't see the inherent racial (for lack of a better word) stereotyping in your paragraph, do you? 

I don't want to pick everything apart and turn everything into a massive debate, but you've really generalized poorly here. Take a long hard look at your opinion.

There are waves of Muslim immigrants in the west. England's voting muslims are from earlier generations --- my point was regarding current generations of refugees that have come to Europe as a result of mass migration from war impacted areas. They're not a monolith electorate, but the potential of a future electorate is the real concern here. 

Current Muslim electorate is neither poor, nor uneducated. But they are conservative as studies have indicated. They are also voters. 

The thing is that certain issues may never come up for voting, but eventually in 10-15 years time when these new migrant Muslims establish themselves and create their ghettos is when they'll start causing problems for existing liberated populations like they have in other parts of Europe. You guys need to find ways to assimilate them into society - or ask them to leave once the situation in their countries improve. Don't pass laws to give them permanent residency. 

Pakistan took in 3 million Afghans and many of them have created street gangs, drug cartels, land mafias and many have joined the Taliban. Refugees are not the kind of "migrants" you want staying in your countries. If you guys want to keep your borders "open" make sure you're letting in people who aren't victims of circumstance, but rather seekers of western lifestyles and opportunity complete with signs of pre-existing positive attitudes towards western culture.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> You don't see the inherent racial (for lack of a better word) stereotyping in your paragraph, do you?
> 
> I don't want to pick everything apart and turn everything into a massive debate, but you've really generalized poorly here. Take a long hard look at your opinion.
> 
> ...



I'm not seeing how flocks of hard right gay hating Muslims voted for Corbyn in this election, which is where you were saying the hypocrisy was. And if they are, they're doing it poorly if they're voting for him so it doesn't matter. I'd be more concerned with hard right Christians who actually do go to vote on those issues.

Not denying or saying it will be a problem in the future. But you said the hypocrisy was in this election.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

skypod said:


> *I'm not seeing how flocks of hard right gay hating Muslims voted for Corbyn in this election*, which is where you were saying the hypocrisy was. And if they are, they're doing it poorly if they're voting for him so it doesn't matter. I'd be more concerned with hard right Christians who actually do go to vote on those issues.
> 
> Not denying or saying it will be a problem in the future. But you said the hypocrisy was in this election.


Nope. That's not what I said at all. I agreed with the assumption in the article I posted that implied that some of Britain's 52% gay hating muslims were being courted by Corbyn - and that is a fact because he did pander heavily to "minorities" and that includes Muslims. 

The other point I made was that the hysteria against the DUP's social conservatism while rightly placed is something being ignored by a lot of the same people who are also holding up "welcome refugees" signs. That's ignorance so I don't see where I made any wrong assertions.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Shadow foreign secretary Emily Thornberry said the party would try to thwart Theresa May's government using parliamentary tactics.
> 
> And she put activists on a campaign footing because of the Prime Minister’s precarious position.
> 
> ...


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/816541/Election-2017-Labour-Jeremy-Corbyn-Emily-Thornberry-Queen-s-Speech-Theresa-May


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The left are insane

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

virus21 said:


> http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/816541/Election-2017-Labour-Jeremy-Corbyn-Emily-Thornberry-Queen-s-Speech-Theresa-May


Giving quote from Express. :bunk
Can you find more biased media than them in UK? Even Sun or Mail are more legit.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

So in this week, Owen Jones has doxed Theresa May and Corbyn has suggested people's private property should be taken *by force *in order to house people effected by the tower fire in Kensington.

As tragic as the Kensington fire was, this doesn't justify robbing Peter to pay Paul. Of course there should be compensation for the survivors and they should have temporary accomodation and rehoused but just because someone is rich doesn't mean they should have their property seized (stolen) from them, it's there property and they didn't cause the fire.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Corbyn could be worse though, he could be running away like a coward. We have our "leader" for that though I guess.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

L-DOPA said:


> So in this week, Owen Jones has doxed Theresa May and Corbyn has suggested people's private property should be taken *by force *in order to house people effected by the tower fire in Kensington.
> 
> As tragic as the Kensington fire was, this doesn't justify robbing Peter to pay Paul. Of course there should be compensation for the survivors and they should have temporary accomodation and rehoused but just because someone is rich doesn't mean they should have their property seized (stolen) from them, it's there property and they didn't cause the fire.



Isn't it just borrowing houses which are currently empty anyway?

No one would actually lose anything so long as the gov repairs things at the end.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> Isn't it just borrowing houses which are currently empty anyway?


Empty or not, private property is private property and the person that owns it has every right to keep it empty or not use it and not have it seized. The government is supposed to protect it not seize it or force the owner to sell it. 

My mom bought me an industrial plot when I was a kid as part of her plan to fund my future and it got taken over by afghan refugee land mafia. She paid almost 10 grand for the property and we got nothing from it. Technically we suffered a loss of about 20k because that's what it was worth when it was stolen from us. 

The government here sounds like it's acting just like that land mafia. Also, even if they offer to pay for the property, usually in these cases they lowball the private owner which is the same as stealing since the offer is below market value.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

Iconoclast said:


> Empty or not, private property is private property and the person that owns it has every right to keep it empty or not use it and not have it seized. The government is supposed to protect it not seize it or force the owner to sell it.
> 
> My mom bought me an industrial plot when I was a kid as part of her plan to fund my future and it got taken over by afghan refugee land mafia. She paid almost 10 grand for the property and we got nothing from it. Technically we suffered a loss of about 20k because that's what it was worth when it was stolen from us.
> 
> The government here sounds like it's acting just like that land mafia. Also, even if they offer to pay for the property, usually in these cases they lowball the private owner which is the same as stealing since the offer is below market value.


I assume that land was never returned though?

Like this is a temporary measure in response to a genuine crisis.

As long as any repairs are made good no one has actually lost anything. 

I think a society which has empty houses and homeless people is a society that is doing something wrong.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Alkomesh2 said:


> I assume that land was never returned though?
> 
> Like this is a temporary measure in response to a genuine crisis.
> 
> ...


And I think a society that normalizes theft is worse. Society doesn't create homelessness and lack of opportunity as much as the individuals' own poor decision-making and laziness.


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876081182861033473


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

InUtero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876081182861033473


lol man


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

InUtero said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876081182861033473






















Those people who are against the DUP simply can't be for mass muslim migration and therefore Corbyn. 

They need to be consistent because a vote for a refugee resettler is the same as a vote for the DUP ... maybe even more dangerous. :Shrug


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Iconoclast said:


> Those people who are against the DUP simply can't be for mass muslim migration and therefore Corbyn.
> 
> They need to be consistent because a vote for a refugee resettler is the same as a vote for the DUP ... maybe even more dangerous. :Shrug


It is the one thing I am now against Jeremy with. Considering the state of Northern Ireland, especially this DUP controlled shitehole where I live, it is very worrying.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

InUtero said:


> It is the one thing I am now against Jeremy with. Considering the state of Northern Ireland, especially this DUP controlled shitehole where I live, it is very worrying.


I know. Personally I'm primarily a single issue voter - with my main issue being immigration as at the moment I believe it is one of two major evils facing our societies - The other being war and foreign interventionalism. 

I understand that it's different ideals for different people, but unfortunately with one person you get a whole package and no package is without its flaws. Just that you accept the person who's in power and then try to influence your local area politics - which at least in the states you can do that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Iconoclast said:


> InUtero said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing how the Tories, along with Murdoch press targeted Corbyn for being a ‘terrorist sympathiser’ when they’re about to strike a deal with a party who’re basically aligned with paramilitary groups, and who’ve wanted to bomb Irish towns in the past. Along with that, they burn Irish flags every 11th of July night in the most Sectarian event ever, and then plot along with their 12th of July parades branding it as ‘culture’.
> ...


Heck i will settle for her leaving and another person being PM in her place (aka a tory). She has shown how unstable she is.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Roy Mustang said:


> Heck i will settle for her leaving and another person being PM in her place (aka a tory). She has shown how unstable she is.


problem is that would lead to boris, i lean towards conservatism but boris would be a fucking nightmare


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Boris would have Gandalf as his secretary of defence.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Boris is actually one of the worst possible options if people want "for the many not the few" tbh. It's been long known that he's representative of the far-right of the Tory party. He's clever though, many people actually believe he's a bumbling buffoon and not a ruthless elitist asshat.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RavishingRickRules said:


> "for the many not the few"


This is a lie. There is no such thing. 

Capitalists earn on average 3-18% in profits _after _redistributing on average 50-75% of their money to labor (which would represent the _many_ that socialists bitch about) and usually 70-80% of all profits that are earned are re-invested into the business in order to grow and that means more labor. The "few" don't _remove _wealth from the system, they redistribute it through all the goods and services they purchase which then gets redistributed throughout the society and so on. There is no "few" that hold a majority of "wealth" because "wealth" doesn't really exist. What exists is an accumulated amount that a person has to be able to spend on goods and services that someone else is receiving a benefit from and so on. 

It's all part of an intricate system of money management where everyone's wealth is equally distributed and being used to keep society functioning and growing. Capitalism _is _a form of redistribution of wealth. 

This isn't even a conservative or liberal issue, it's just how economics in capitalist economies work. Redistribution of wealth is already happening without the government doing it.


----------



## BRITLAND (Jun 17, 2012)

I wouldn't bet my house that Boris will be the next Conservative leader. In the past the favourite to be the next Tory leader never wins (neither Osborne or Boris succeeded Cameron in 2016 nor did Portillo succeed Hague in 2001). I would keep my eyes on David Davis and maybe even Michael Gove (who Rupert Murdoch loves btw) who are proper Eurosceptics and appear to be extremely popular within the party (Boris isn't a true Eurosceptic, he only joined that side believing it would be a backdoor to No.10). Andrea Leadsom is another possibility whose views are apparently relatable to Conservative party members. Amber Rudd is also another possibility if the Europhiles of the Parliamentary Conservative Party decide to unite behind one candidate, though I don't think the membership will be keen on it and she only has a very small majority in her constituency.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877110502350098432
Good to see UK have their priorities on straight. 

You guys are now officially the Saudi Arabia of the West. 

Congratulations on reintroducing blasphemy laws into your already fucked country.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877110502350098432
> Good to see UK have their priorities on straight.
> 
> You guys are now officially the Saudi Arabia of the West.
> ...


Cannot draw the prophet, burning a Koran is hate, disliking and critiquing a Religion is forbidden. I cannot see how this can be bad, anyone else?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Unfortunately @Iconoclast it's only going to get worse me thinks...


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

L-DOPA said:


> Unfortunately @Iconoclast it's only going to get worse me thinks...


Definitely. 

Twitter was ablaze yesterday because apparently Piers Morgan acted like a hysterical Mullah just because Tommy Robinson held the quran on his show. He literally said that *holding the quran is inflammatory *fpalm fpalm fpalm 

When you have non-religious TV anchors acting like extremist clerics, you have NO HOPE for the future. Might as well abandon ship.

UK is not worth saving if its citizens are willingly surrendering.

Apparently Imam Tahwidi is getting censored and blocked by twitter now. A Muslim reformer no less


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877790929301770240


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Conservative DUP minority deal reached fpalm

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...hope-of-finalising-torydup-deal-politics-live


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

£130mil on an election that wasn't needed & a magical £1billion on a desperate deal to stay in power


----------



## V. Skybox (Jun 24, 2014)

Iconoclast said:


> You guys are now officially the Saudi Arabia of the West.
> 
> Congratulations on reintroducing blasphemy laws into your already fucked country.


This has nothing to do with blasphemy laws or criticism. The charge was of inciting religious hatred. Other reports have stated some of the things he said in his posts, including recommending Britain should introduce a "bomb a mosque day" and inviting people to "put a Muslim on a bonfire". Doesn't sound like a valid criticism of religion to me.



Iconoclast said:


> katie hopkins tweet


I can sort of forgive this because you're (almost certainly, from reading your posts) not from the UK, and don't know that Katie Hopkins is a genuinely disgusting creature who should not be believed. That's just a selection of the shit she's said.

Here is her attacking the mothers of children who have the same names as places. Her daughter is called India.

So yeah, not a person you want to align your political views with.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

V. Skybox said:


> I can sort of forgive this because you're (almost certainly, from reading your posts) not from the UK, and don't know that Katie Hopkins is a
> 
> So yeah, not a person you want to align your political views with.


You mean to say that if I post a bunch of pictures of Corbyn with a bunch of terrorists like others have been doing this means that no one should ever agree with anything Corbyn has ever said?

Also, jailing people for speech of any kind is medieval - even if you can argue that it's not blasphemous. Thankfully at least us Americans evolved out of that aspect of the dark ages even if Europe is still stuck there.


----------



## FatherJackHackett (Apr 11, 2016)

Well, that display that we saw at Glastonbury was one of the most embarrassing, pathetic things that I have seen in quite a while. Why is this cunt at a music festival? What about those who actually went there to watch and listen to live bands not a deranged Marxist who makes Bernie Sanders look like Milton Friedman.






As someone who is very concerned about welfare tourism and economic migration, perhaps I should have voted for him. He'd make the UK such a fucking shit hole that no one would come here for benefits anymore.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

FatherJackHackett said:


> Well, that display that we saw at Glastonbury was one of the most embarrassing, pathetic things that I have seen in quite a while. Why is this cunt at a music festival? What about those who actually went there to watch and listen to live bands not a deranged Marxist who makes Bernie Sanders look like Milton Friedman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah listen to all those boos. 



As for Katie Hopkins, no one that earns an income from being a "shock jock" deserves any respect. They get multi million pound book deals from just generally being a cunt. It's an industry. Lemmings are being led.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

nicola sturgeon has shelved holding a second independence referendum

rumor has it she's waiting for a "terrible brexit" to bring scottish voters back to the SNP after they abandoned it in droves and the SNP lost 37% of its seats in westminster


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The scary part is that there are countries in worse shape than Britain. If the UK falls, we can write off all of western Europe.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> £130mil on an election that wasn't needed & a magical £1billion on a desperate deal to stay in power


Seems like she found one of those Magic Money Trees she was talking about.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

T'Challa said:


> Seems like she found one of those Magic Money Trees she was talking about.


Surely not as she told us that there weren't any????

:hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

May doesn't need a spitting image puppet. She looks like one already.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Jamaican said:


> Surely not as she told us that there weren't any????
> 
> :hmmm:hmmm:hmmm


Oh yes I forgot there wasn't any.


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> The scary part is that there are countries in worse shape than Britain. If the UK falls, we can write off all of western Europe.


I doubt you are from Europe. I am and I am watching the entire spectre of politics in the EU. Those countries who are in a worse shape, they've always been worse than UK. But UK is clearly going down faster than any other state in the western Europe. All the terrorist attacks, all the division concerning Brexit and very bad political decisions are not helping. If western Europe needed UK so much they would've made some decisions to prevent Brexit at any cost. But UK is also a strong competitor and the western Europe states hope to attract investors scared by the chaos in UK. Just look at what benefits Frankfurt and Paris are offering to the bankers to relocate from London.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/feb/21/paris-frankfurt-vilnius-how-eu-cities-are-vying-for-londons-bankers


----------

